# Freitagsrunde ....



## scotty23 (31. März 2005)

Hi Leutz,

wer dreht denn morgen, den 01.04.05 einr Runde mit ?
Treffpunkt wäre Halle 6 an der Uni um 14:00 Uhr ??!!
In der Hoffnung auf rege Teilnahme.

Ist kein Aprilscherz ...   

ciao

scotty23


----------



## Einheimischer (31. März 2005)

Ich bin immer noch am überlegen, ob ich am Sonntag in Deidesheim Rennen fahren soll oder nicht  Sollte ich mich gegen das Rennen entscheiden, bin ich morgen auf jeden Fall am Start.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (31. März 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin immer noch am überlegen, ob ich am Sonntag in Deidesheim Rennen fahren soll oder nicht  Sollte ich mich gegen das Rennen entscheiden, bin ich morgen auf jeden Fall am Start.
> 
> Grüße.


hey mach keinen mist. ich zähl auf dich    immerhin war es deine idee...   

morgen mittag haut bei mir zeitlich wahrscheinlich nicht hin.


----------



## Einheimischer (31. März 2005)

Naja ich bin schon noch unfit ... hab halt Angst, dass die Leute wie damals in N.Linxweiler wieder über mich lachen:"Schau mal der Dicke da, der kommt ja gar nicht den Berg hoch muhaha!"  
Aber ich denke schon, dass ich das in Angriff nehme, bei dir ist die Teilnahme jetzt ganz sicher?

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (31. März 2005)

ja, ich will auf jeden fall starten. in welchem zustand ist eine andere frage. hab momentan üble rückenprobleme, die ich gerne bis zum wochenende halbwegs in den griff bekommen möchte. denkdran, du hast am sonntag den "leeqwar hat ein party-wochenende in den knochen"-bonus.  den solltest du nutzen


----------



## Einheimischer (31. März 2005)

Trommler, so wie ich dich kenne trinkst du wieder nur Kindersekt und gehst um 22:00 Uhr schlafen   
Ich denke der "leeqwar hat nun auch ein Liebesleben" Bonus könnte mir mehr nützen   

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (31. März 2005)

... ähem... 
würde ich beim winterpokal mitmachen, könnte ich bei "alternative sportarten" endlich auch was hinschreiben


----------



## Einheimischer (31. März 2005)

Zum Glück verstehst du Spass  

Grüße.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (31. März 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ... ähem...
> würde ich beim winterpokal mitmachen, könnte ich bei "alternative sportarten" endlich auch was hinschreiben



ähem .... zählt das als Ausdauer- oder Intervall?? Eventuell könnte ich mich für den nächsten Winterpokal.....  

Wir sehen uns am Sonntag, allerdings fährt nur Silke   

By the way, ihr fahrt doch beide EMC, oder??


----------



## leeqwar (31. März 2005)

ganz einfach: wenn du es packst unter der ias zu bleiben, gehts als ga-einheit durch. ich denke aber, das könnte zu diskussionen führen   

wie ? du fährst nicht ? lass mich raten, du hast im gegensatz zu uns ne lizenz und kneifst deshalb   

emc werd ich fahren. der einheimische soweit ich weiss auch.


----------



## Einheimischer (31. März 2005)

Je nach Vorliebe geht die Sache sogar als Kraftsport durch    

EMC ist fest eingeplant - erst recht wo ich nun weiss, dass es bei Voranmeldung u.a. eine Kaffeetasse gibt. Leider (oder zum Glück wg. den Treppen) steht Prüm bei mir schon als Streichergebniss fest, da ich Frammersbach fahren will.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaete (31. März 2005)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz,
> 
> wer dreht denn morgen, den 01.04.05 einr Runde mit ?
> Treffpunkt wäre Halle 6 an der Uni um 14:00 Uhr ??!!
> ...


Ist morgen zeitlich ziemlich eng bei mir, versuche allerdings zu kommen.

Gruß
Kaete


----------



## Pandur (1. April 2005)

Ich tauche auf. Es gilt allerdings die hunde-und-katzen-regel


----------



## scotty23 (1. April 2005)

Ahhhhhhhh,

ich kann warscheinlich nicht .... ich habe mir wohl in 
rechten Hand eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung © zugezogen....
Ich befürchte, dass es besser ist nicht zu biken ...
macht aber auch nichts bei dem Wetter und so netten Leuten
da fahre ich eh lieber mit dem Spinnigbike im Wohnzimmer    

Ich geh jetzt mal zum Doc .....

ciao

scotty23


----------



## Limit83 (1. April 2005)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhhh,
> 
> ich kann warscheinlich nicht .... ich habe mir wohl in
> rechten Hand eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung © zugezogen....
> ...


@scotty: Schade! Gute Besserung!

Ich bin dabei heute mittag! 14 Uhr!   

@einheimischer: Komm doch einfach auch vorbei, Bikecheck.    Können dann alles wegen Sonntag klären.

Gruß Limit!


----------



## Einheimischer (1. April 2005)

@scotty

Gute Besserung!

@Limit

Ich hab dooferweise gleich noch einen Termin, dauert zwar nicht lange, aber bis 14:00 Uhr schaff ich das nicht mehr.

Sorry.


----------



## Einheimischer (3. April 2005)

Eh ichs vergesse oder eher verdränge und da der Fred eh schon zugespamt ist: Herzlichen Glückwunsch an leeqwar zu einem hervoragenden 5. Platz in Deidesheim  
War ein schönes Rennen heute, war zwar sauanstrengend aber auch sauschön, war schon Geil sich nochmal so richtig zu quälen und sein Bike ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste den Berg runterzuprügeln. Das Rennfieber hat mich wieder gepackt, zumal ich noch einiges tun muss um dem starken leeqwar Paroli bieten zu können ... bist echte ein Super Rennen gefahren, Respekt  

Ist es zu hart bist du zu schwach (oder CTFler)  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (4. April 2005)

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an Leeqwar 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## leeqwar (4. April 2005)

danke, danke.   
hing aber weniger mit meiner tollen leistung, sondern eher mit dem etwa niedrigeren leistungs-niveau des starterfeldes zusammen. in daun wird wohl die ernüchterung folgen.


----------



## Limit83 (4. April 2005)

Tja, das ist halt die Hobbyklasse, aber trotz alledem, 5. Platz in Deidesheim bei den Hobby Herren, Super!!!


----------



## leeqwar (4. April 2005)

du hast dich aber auch gut geschlagen. eure höhenmeter waren halbmarathon-mässig.  
ist mit deinem rad alles in ordnung ? deine vorführung hat sich nicht wirklich gut angehört   
ich kann übrigens immer noch nicht nachvollziehen, wie leute dieser strecke was schönes abgewinnen können


----------



## Limit83 (4. April 2005)

Ja, alles in Ordnung. Meine Kettenblätter haben sich von der Kurbel gelockert. Viel Lärm um nix auf der Abfahrt. Und ich find dich Strecke ziemlich geil! 
@eiheimischer: 60,4 km/h


----------



## Einheimischer (4. April 2005)

Ach die 5Km/h - ohne Materialangst hätte ich das auch geschafft  ...muss mich erst noch ein bischen an das neue Bike gewöhnen  
Ah und Limit du bist doch dort auch mal Hobbyklasse gefahren weil deine Lizenz zu spät kam, Wievielter wurdest du damals nochmal?  

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (4. April 2005)

@Einheimischer: Uiuiui, der Schlag kam aber von ganz unten, das spürt man auch ohne, dass man live dabei war 

@Limit83: Get it on. Fight back.

@Verkäufer: Einmal Popcorn bitte 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Limit83 (4. April 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach die 5Km/h - ohne Materialangst hätte ich das auch geschafft  ...muss mich erst noch ein bischen an das neue Bike gewöhnen
> Ah und Limit du bist doch dort auch mal Hobbyklasse gefahren weil deine Lizenz zu spät kam, Wievielter wurdest du damals nochmal?
> 
> Grüße.


Da war ich so gut wie leeqwar, 5. Platz!


----------



## Einheimischer (4. April 2005)

War doch nur Spass  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (4. April 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Da war ich so gut wie leeqwar, 5. Platz!



das würde also bedeuten, in den nächsten jahren kann ich damit rechnen, dass ich in igb bei der langdistanz aufs treppchen fahre ? coooool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (5. April 2005)

Hmm warte mal, wenn du erstmal so um die 22 Jahre alt bist hast du durchaus Chancen auf den Titel Saarlandmeister Marathon. 
Brauchst du wieder meinen Fluxkompensator?  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (5. April 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm warte mal, wenn du erstmal so um die 22 Jahre alt bist hast du durchaus Chancen auf den Titel Saarlandmeister Marathon.
> Brauchst du wieder meinen Fluxkompensator?
> 
> Grüße.


Oh oh....
DAS DING MUSS ZERSTÖRT WERDEN!!!


----------



## scotty23 (7. April 2005)

So wie es aussieht geht bzw. greift meine Hand wieder   
Somit steht, außer meinem gewohnt desolatem 
Trainingszustand, einer Runde morgen nichts im Wege.

14:00 Uhr oder 14:30 Uhr wie 007ike vorgeschlagen hat ??

Mir wäre 14:30 Uhr eigentlich auch lieber dann muss ich mich
nicht so abhetzen.

ciao
scotty23


----------



## Moonbeamer (7. April 2005)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> Somit steht, außer meinem gewohnt desolatem
> Trainingszustand, einer Runde morgen nichts im Wege.




Das hört sich doch mal vielversprechend an, das es außer mir noch welche mit desaströsem Trainingszustand gibt.

Wenn Du Morgen kommst, komme ich auch.


----------



## Limit83 (7. April 2005)

Also morgen eigentlich zum letzten Mal 14.00 Uhr. Wir können aber auch noch eine kleine Runde drehen und um 14.30 Uhr wíeder am Treffpunkt vorbeischauen. OK?


----------



## Moonbeamer (8. April 2005)

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich im Falle von "Schiet Wetter" aus?
Wird dann trotzdem geradelt, oder ist ist der "Ausritt" dann ersatzlos gestrichen?


----------



## scotty23 (8. April 2005)

Also wenn es so bleibt wie es jetzt um 11:00 Uhr aussieht 
bin ich um 14:00 an Halle 6.

so long
scotty23


----------



## Limit83 (8. April 2005)

Bin bei jedem Wetter dort! Nicht war leqwaar?


----------



## Einheimischer (8. April 2005)

Würd mich auch gern dreggisch mache  

Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (8. April 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin bei jedem Wetter dort! Nicht war leqwaar?



joo, auf in "de batsch". kann mein rad später bei meinen eltern sauber machen.
komme also auf jeden fall. (ausser es hagelt oder so  )

@einheimischer: sollen wir mal kurz in kirkel klingeln ? vielleicht war das männeken ja dann da ?


----------



## Einheimischer (8. April 2005)

Macht euch wg. mir keine Umstände, du kennst die Typen ja - "gegen 14:00 Uhr" ist eine sehr dehnbare Angabe  

Grüße.


----------



## Pandur (8. April 2005)

iiieh! 
Wollte gerade los. aber jetzt muss ich sehen, dass es gerade ziemlich stark anfängt zu regnen... 
Nee, ich geh lieber auf Nummer Sicher und bleibe gesund. Schade.


----------



## Limit83 (8. April 2005)

So, fahr jetzt weg, letzte chance, vorbei!


----------



## Pandur (8. April 2005)

ach mist, jetzt hat es doch aufgehört zu regnen... na ja, jetzt hab ich die letrzte chance echt verpasst...


----------



## Einheimischer (15. April 2005)

Wenn das Wetter weiter so hält *hoff* werde ich heute auf jeden Fall dabei sein, wer noch?
Heute ist doch erstmals Treff um 14:30 Uhr oder?

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonbeamer (15. April 2005)

Wie lange fahrt Ihr eigentlich ( zeitmäßig )?
Brauche ich meinen 2 l Trinkrucksack + 2 Trinkflaschen    oder genügt eventuell eine 750 ml Flasche?


----------



## Einheimischer (15. April 2005)

Moonbeamer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange fahrt Ihr eigentlich ( zeitmäßig )?
> Brauche ich meinen 2 l Trinkrucksack + 2 Trinkflaschen    oder genügt eventuell eine 750 ml Flasche?



Ich fahre immer mit einer Flasche, allerdings trinke ich rel. wenig. Fahrzeit ist immer so ca. 3h, mit deinem 2l Trinkrucksack bist du auf der sicheren Seite, obwohl es Leute gibt denen dass auch noch zu wenig ist  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (15. April 2005)

Melde mich für heute ab.


----------



## Einheimischer (15. April 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Melde mich für heute ab.



Abgelehnt!   

Grüße.


----------



## kaete (15. April 2005)

Werde auch da sein, sofern das Wetter hält 
- sieht ja noch ganz gut aus   

Na toll 007ike!     


Grüße


----------



## 007ike (15. April 2005)

Sorry aber Job geht vor!


----------



## Limit83 (15. April 2005)

Japp, 14.30 Uhr. 
Eine Flasche reicht mir für die 3h normalerweise auch. Aber mit zwei Flaschen oder Trinkrucksack bist du auf der sicheren Seite. 
Bis gleich.
Gruß Limit


----------



## Xededen (15. April 2005)

argh ....  *NeidischNachSaarbrückenKuck*


----------



## Einheimischer (15. April 2005)

Schöne Tour heute - bischen kurz - aber sehr schön  
Ich hoffe für die "Neuzugänge" wars nicht allzu stressig?

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (15. April 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Tour heute - bischen kurz - aber sehr schön
> Ich hoffe für die "Neuzugänge" wars nicht allzu stressig?
> 
> Grüße.


Nöö, war ok  Hat viel Spaß gemacht und mal gezeigt was alles möglich ist.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (15. April 2005)

Falls du nochmal auftauchst bist du auch (fast) ein Neuzugang!  
Wie siehts aus, übernächsten Sonntag CC-Rennen in Daun?

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (15. April 2005)

Hmm, 1. Mai?
Da ist die CTF über den Karlsberg in Homburg, die hat mir ansich ganz gut gefallen. Mit meiner Kondition brauche ich kein CC-Rennen zu fahren 
Mal sehen was sich ergibt, ist auf jeden fall notiert und vielleicht schliesse ich mich ja einer Gruppe von durchgeknallten Oldschool-Bikern an 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (15. April 2005)

Übernächster Sonntag ist der 24. April und deine Kondition ist bestens du Trommler  
1. Mai fahr ich auch die CTF in Homburg, war echt nett letztes Jahr  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (15. April 2005)

1. Mai bin ich auch wieder in Homburg. Ob ich Daun mitfahre entscheiden Benny und Jörg nächste Woche.


----------



## Wiseman (15. April 2005)

*sigh*

warum lasse ich mich nur immer wieder auf so einen Scheiss ein? 
Ich bin viel zu alt für sowas, aber warum nicht?
Letzter werden kann ich immer noch 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (15. April 2005)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin viel zu alt für sowas, aber warum nicht?
> Letzter werden kann ich immer noch



Hey den Spruch hast du von mir geklaut  w(e)ise Entscheidung  

@Limit83
Hast du überhaupt noch was zu sagen  aber ich weiss ja warum, Marathons sind natürlich auch schön   

Grüße


----------



## Limit83 (15. April 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hey den Spruch hast du von mir geklaut  w(e)ise Entscheidung
> 
> @Limit83
> Hast du überhaupt noch was zu sagen  aber ich weiss ja warum, Marathons sind natürlich auch schön
> ...


Demokratie oder so...


----------



## leeqwar (15. April 2005)

habs heute mittag leider zeitmässig nicht mehr geschafft. schade.

@limit: startet ihr morgen beim weissen söckchen rennen ? gegen 13 uhr ist start, gell ?

ps: ihr stellt euch alle an, "letzter werden"... "trainingsrückstand"... also ich bin rcht fit und ich will daun gewinnen !


----------



## Limit83 (15. April 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> habs heute mittag leider zeitmässig nicht mehr geschafft. schade.
> 
> @limit: startet ihr morgen beim weissen söckchen rennen ? gegen 13 uhr ist start, gell ?
> 
> ps: ihr stellt euch alle an, "letzter werden"... "trainingsrückstand"... also ich bin rcht fit und ich will daun gewinnen !


Ist am Sonntag, und nee, ich starte nicht. Bekomme mein RR nicht repariert - bzw hab keine Ambitionen - und außerdem ist das U23 Rennen als ABC und GS3 ausgeschrieben... Nee nee nee, ich bleib im Gelände, ich Schlammtreter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (21. April 2005)

Wer kommt denn nun morgen alles? Bin noch am überlegen....


----------



## snoopy-bike (21. April 2005)

Laber kein *******ndreck, 007!  
Guckst Du dass Du da bist!!  
Wir fahren So Rennen, also Freitag Runde nur 23 Schnitt (Gelände....



....St. Ingberter Strecke.....




.....Langdistanz.......






in der zweiten Runde!!!)


----------



## Einheimischer (21. April 2005)

... und dann werden wir alle wach  

Grüße.

P.s.: ist mein neuer Lieblingsspruch!


----------



## Moonbeamer (22. April 2005)

Also ich fahre morgen mit kendooo eine schöne Runde in den St. Wendeler Gefilden, so von wegen Training dass Ihr mich beim nächsten Mal nicht wieder so abhängt.
So für jede Woche ist mir die Fahrt nach SB auch zu weit. 

Aber nicht dass Ihr denkt ich würde jetzt kneifen. 
So schnell könnt Ihr mich nicht abschrecken.  


Viel Spaß morgen, das Wetter soll ja genial werden.


Gruß


----------



## 007ike (22. April 2005)

Wie es aussieht hat man mir mal wieder einen Strich durch die Freitag Rechnung gemacht! Freitag ist irgendwie schlecht für mich...
.... naja mit etwas Glück drehe ich dann auch in den schönen St.Wendeler Gefilden ne kurze Runde und treffe Moonbeamer und Kollege


----------



## Moonbeamer (22. April 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Wie es aussieht hat man mir mal wieder einen Strich durch die Freitag Rechnung gemacht! Freitag ist irgendwie schlecht für mich...
> .... naja mit etwas Glück drehe ich dann auch in den schönen St.Wendeler Gefilden ne kurze Runde und treffe Moonbeamer und Kollege


Das kann gut sein, aber wie sollten wir uns erkennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (29. April 2005)

Hallo Leute! 
Ich muss leider für heute absagen...    Liege ohne Stimme    und mit übler Erkältung/Grippe? flach. Hab mich am Sonntag wohl zu sehr ausgepowert.    Aber zum Glück ist heute ja Moose wieder da... Wobei ich bei der Willkommensparty auch gern dabei gewesen wäre...   
Wünsche euch aber dennoch viel Spaß und hoffe auf nächste Woche! 
Gruß Sascha

     :kotz:


----------



## kaete (29. April 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> Ich muss leider für heute absagen...    Liege ohne Stimme    und mit übler Erkältung/Grippe? flach. Hab mich am Sonntag wohl zu sehr ausgepowert.    Aber zum Glück ist heute ja Moose wieder da... Wobei ich bei der Willkommensparty auch gern dabei gewesen wäre...
> Wünsche euch aber dennoch viel Spaß und hoffe auf nächste Woche!
> Gruß Sascha
> ...



Schade.... na dann mal gute Besserung Limit!

Gruß
Kaete


----------



## Einheimischer (29. April 2005)

Auch von mir gute Besserung und schau, dass du bis Zell wieder fit bist! 

Grüße.


----------



## scotty23 (29. April 2005)

Hi,

da Amelie mit Grippe/Mittelohrentzündung im Bett 
liegt kann ich leider auch nicht   
Habe aber als Entschuldigung einen Krankenschein  
wobei ich so gerne mitgefahren wäre   

scott23

der hofft dass Moose noch etwas länger in D-Land verweilt
und wir doch noch eine Runde drehen können ?????


----------



## Einheimischer (29. April 2005)

Sehr sehr schöne Tour heute bei ausgezeichnetem Wetter und mit super netten Leuten   
Auf meiner Seite gibts ein paar Bilder von dem Ausflug, zu finden wie immer unter www.einheimischer.de.vu Viel Spass!

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (29. April 2005)

Klasse Photos!
Danke!!!

Jetzt müsste ich noch wissen wo das wann morgen stattfindet, vielleicht kann mir da jemand helfen?

Bis dann,
Moose.


----------



## Einheimischer (29. April 2005)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Photos!
> Danke!!!
> 
> Jetzt müsste ich noch wissen wo das wann morgen stattfindet, vielleicht kann mir da jemand helfen?
> ...



Auf der HP http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de ist dazu folgendes unter News zu finden:

_"Hallo Biker,
auf mehrfachen Wunsch bieten wir euch am Samstag den 30. April eine weitere Besichtigung des Halbmarathons an. Wir treffen uns wie gewohnt am Restaurant Fährhaus an der Saarschleife um 13.30 Uhr. Die Besichtigung ist keine Rennveranstaltung!!!"
_
Mit der Anreise weiss ich selbst noch nicht so genau, warte noch auf Post von leeqwar.

Grüße.


----------



## kaete (30. April 2005)

Ja, echt ne schöne Tour gestern! 

Und coole Bilder, Einheimischer!!!   

Dann bis heute Mittag! 
Ich könnte Euch nur den Weg mit dem Auto zu diesem Restaurant beschreiben, weiß aber leider auch nicht, wo da der nächste Bahnhof ist. 

Grüße, 
Kaete


----------



## Moose (30. April 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, echt ne schöne Tour gestern!
> 
> Und coole Bilder, Einheimischer!!!
> 
> ...



Das ist dann Mettlach.
Orscholz ist wirklich da, wo das Landesleistungszentrum Rudern um die Ecke ist. Denke, das finde ich (und wenn ich schwimmen muss!).
Werde mal nach Zugverbindung suchen ... .


----------



## Einheimischer (30. April 2005)

In Mettlach selbst ist ein Bhf. ... kann ja dann nicht weit sein bis zu dem Restaurant.
Edit: soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe ist dieses Restaurant in Mettlach. Siehe auch: http://web2.cylex.de/firma-home/faehrhaus-saarschleife-3535750.html

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (30. April 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> In Mettlach selbst ist ein Bhf. ... kann ja dann nicht weit sein bis zu dem Restaurant.
> 
> Grüße.



Entweder 11.33 los, Ankunft 12.15 oder 12.33 los und 13.15 Ankunft ... das könnte allerdings eng werden (obwohl es laut Karte nur and der Saar entlang geht?).
Was sagen die Experten??


----------



## Einheimischer (30. April 2005)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder 11.33 los, Ankunft 12.15 oder 12.33 los und 13.15 Ankunft ... das könnte allerdings eng werden (obwohl es laut Karte nur and der Saar entlang geht?).
> Was sagen die Experten??



Wir fahren 12:00 Uhr in NK los, sind also auch etwas früher da.

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (30. April 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Wir fahren 12:00 Uhr in NK los, sind also auch etwas früher da.
> 
> Grüße.



Mit dem Zug??
Dann seid ihr auch erst 13.15 dort, oder?
Ich habe dunkel in Erinnerung, dass es da ein Restaurant Fährhaus direkt am Knick der Saar geben könnte. Das wäre dann Orscholz.


----------



## 007ike (30. April 2005)

Wenn ich das so lese treibt ihr mich ins single dasein, um öfters dabei sein zu können!  

bin richtig neidisch  
werde dann jetzt mal meine Tour drehen, ALLEINE


----------



## Moose (30. April 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das so lese treibt ihr mich ins single dasein, um öfters dabei sein zu können!
> 
> bin richtig neidisch
> werde dann jetzt mal meine Tour drehen, ALLEINE



Das ist böse ... 


Du Armer!!!


----------



## Moose (30. April 2005)

Ich werde den Zug um 12.33 nehmen müssen, weil ichhier noch zu tun habe.
Bin dann 13.15 in Mettlach und werde mich beeilen, auf dem Radweg an die Saarschleife zu kommen. Sollte ich Euch/ die Tour verpassen, dann radle ich eben an der Saar entland wieder heim ... .
Bis (hoffentlich) später!
LG,
Moose.


----------



## Einheimischer (30. April 2005)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Zug??
> Dann seid ihr auch erst 13.15 dort, oder?
> Ich habe dunkel in Erinnerung, dass es da ein Restaurant Fährhaus direkt am Knick der Saar geben könnte. Das wäre dann Orscholz.



Nein wir fahren mit dem Auto.

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (30. April 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Nein wir fahren mit dem Auto.
> 
> Grüße.



Habe nochmal auf der Karte nachgeschaut. Das schaffe ich auf keinen Fall bis 13.30 Uhr. Denke ich fahre hier eine Runde ... 
Nicht auf mich warten!
Grüße,
Moose.


----------



## Moose (30. April 2005)

SCH.....!

Wartet auf MICH !!!!

Werde es versuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (30. April 2005)

DANKE ! ! !

Das war eine SAUGEILE Tour!!
Danke für die Eskorte vom Bahnhof ...


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Mai 2005)

Schliese mich an, war wirklich eine wunderbare Tour in beeindruckender Landschaft. 
Leider habe ich nur wenige Fotos machen können, dafür sind einige ganz lustig. Ihr findet sie wie immer da: www.einheimischer.de.vu

Grüße.


----------



## kaete (1. Mai 2005)

Ja, echt große Klasse gestern!!
War ne Reise wert    

Und dass dann am Ende auch noch direkt ein Zug fuhr als wir am HBf ankamen, perfekt! Konnten uns leider noch nicht einmal richtig verabschieden   

Grüße, 
Kaete


----------



## Saarschleife (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

freut mich das es euch gefallen hat. Fand es auch ganz witzig. Normalerweise trifft man ja beim biken immer nur die selben Gesichter. Und dann gleich so viele neue!!! Konnte mir noch nicht mal alle Namen merken.  
Freut mich natürlich auch das ihr direkt einen Zug bekommen habt. Am Bahnhof sitzen ist ja nach so einer Tour nicht gerade spassig.

Grüße

Thorsten


----------



## scotty23 (6. Mai 2005)

Moin,

fährt heute jemand bei dem tollen Wetter ??   

Bin mir recht unschlüssig ??!!!   

ciao

scotty


----------



## leeqwar (6. Mai 2005)

unschlüssig. tendenz: eher nicht. hier hat es gerade wieder heftig runter gemacht. wenn es wenigstens etwas wärmer wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (6. Mai 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> unschlüssig. tendenz: eher nicht. hier hat es gerade wieder heftig runter gemacht. wenn es wenigstens etwas wärmer wäre...




... bin auch unschlüssig ... hab noch 20 Min. zum überlegen ...   

Grüße.


----------



## Pandur (6. Mai 2005)

Hier regnet es auch gerade... Bin eh leicht erkältet.
Habe aber schon Lust. Wer kommt denn ganz sicher? Bin auch noch unschlüssig...


----------



## buddyolli (6. Mai 2005)

warte noch bis ne regenpause kommt und dann ab, wenn ich mal drauf sitze es eh egal, oder?!


----------



## Moose (6. Mai 2005)

... und ich dachte, ich wäre die einzige die unschlüssig ist.
Habe mich aber entschieden: werde später joggen gehen und lieber auf besseres Wetter warten. 
Samstag oder Sonntag?
Grüße,
Moose.


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Mai 2005)

... komme auch nicht, in anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich am Sonntag beim EMC unter die Ersten 30 fahren will wäre alles andere unvernünftig  

Werd jetzt schonmal die Schlammreifen für Sonntag aufziehen  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (6. Mai 2005)

werd später im dfg ne runde laufen gehen.

@einheimischer: tja, wenn meine bestellten muds nur schon da wären für sonntag


----------



## scotty23 (6. Mai 2005)

o.k. ich gehe dann auch ne Runde laufen ... wäre ja schon gerne ...
Samstag oder Sonntag wäre aber noch etwas kurzfristig dann drinn. 

bis dann


----------



## Wiseman (6. Mai 2005)

@leeqwar: Kann Dir für Sonntag noch mit einem Satz Panaracer Smoke Spike aushelfen 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## leeqwar (6. Mai 2005)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> @leeqwar: Kann Dir für Sonntag noch mit einem Satz Panaracer Smoke Spike aushelfen
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman


die kommen auf schiefer-gestein bestimmt ziemlich gut. vorallem der downhill könnte lustig werden


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Mai 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> die kommen auf schiefer-gestein bestimmt ziemlich gut. vorallem der downhill könnte lustig werden



du wärst aber auf jeden Fall der schnellste Abfahrer  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaete (6. Mai 2005)

Ui, jetzt fängt es gerade wieder richtig an zu regnen.....  

Na gut, werde dann wohl auch eher laufen gehen. 

Vielleicht klappts ja am WE.

Grüße


----------



## leeqwar (6. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> du wärst aber auf jeden Fall der schnellste Abfahrer
> 
> Grüße.



... und später bleib ich in 2 m höhe in einer der an den bäumen aufgehängten matrazen stecken...


----------



## snoopy-bike (6. Mai 2005)

Na,....
........ Ihr Haare-trocken-föner?! 
Wo ward Ihr denn alle heute???  

War 'ne geile Tour!  
Hatte schon lange keine so schön braune Beine mehr!!!  

Ach....sorry mal, Tempo war entsprechend dem Untergrund!  
Servusle
snoopy


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Mai 2005)

Hmm, vom Schönwetterbiker zum Schlammliebhaber - nunja, wir sehen uns Sonntag (falls wir uns vor lauter Matsch noch erkennen)  

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (6. Mai 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> die kommen auf schiefer-gestein bestimmt ziemlich gut. vorallem der downhill könnte lustig werden


Die heissen doch nur so, sind ganz harmlose Gummistollen   

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Pandur (6. Mai 2005)

Ach, es war sogar noch ne Tour? Wäre ja letzendlich noch gekommen, aber nachdem so viele nur laufen wollten...
Weil vorbereiten auf 'ne Tour und dann einfach so zurück hätt ich doof gefunden :-(
Egal, die Gesundheit wirds mir danken...


----------



## Limit83 (6. Mai 2005)

Pandur schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, es war sogar noch ne Tour? Wäre ja letzendlich noch gekommen, aber nachdem so viele nur laufen wollten...
> Weil vorbereiten auf 'ne Tour und dann einfach so zurück hätt ich doof gefunden :-(
> Egal, die Gesundheit wirds mir danken...


Ja, immerhin waren wir zu zweit. Man hätte uns fast für Teamfahrer halten können, so professionell sahen wir unter dem ganzen Schlamm aus.  

Edit: Sonntag wird lustig. Ich bleib bisher mal noch optimistisch, vertraue dem Aprilwetter und lass die Racin Ralph drauf. So! Basta!   

Zumindest bis Sonntag!


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Mai 2005)

Hab jetzt ein Bike mit Schlamm- und eins mit Trockenreifen bestückt... komme was will  
Läuft der Bombenkrater eigentlich voll, oder hat der einen Ablauf wie 'ne Badewanne?  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (6. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt ein Bike mit Schlamm- und eins mit Trockenreifen bestückt... komme was will
> Läuft der Bombenkrater eigentlich voll, oder hat der einen Ablauf wie 'ne Badewanne?
> 
> Grüße.


Das hört sich ja richtig professionell an!    

Hoffentlich läuft er voll. So eine Stelle war in Wadern bei der U23 DM auch, das macht Spaß!   
Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (6. Mai 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich ja richtig professionell an!
> 
> Hoffentlich läuft er voll. So eine Stelle war in Wadern bei der U23 DM auch, das macht Spaß!
> Gruß!



Die Bikes sind es ja auch (fast), allerdings der Fahrer...  
Naja, ich nehm vorsichtshalber den Schnorchel und die Schwimmärmchen mit, die Sachen hab ich mir gekauft nachdem ich das Foto von Tiegerbaehr in Trier gesehen hab.  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (6. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bikes sind es ja auch (fast), allerdings der Fahrer...
> Naja, ich nehm vorsichtshalber den Schnorchel und die Schwimmärmchen mit, die Sachen hab ich mir gekauft nachdem ich das Foto von Tiegerbaehr in Trier gesehen hab.
> 
> Grüße.


Jetzt komm aber, schwimmen kannst du doch


----------



## leeqwar (7. Mai 2005)

@einheimischer:
für morgen:

And when the rain begins to fall
you'll ride my rainbow in the sky
And I will catch you if you fall
you'll never have to ask me why.
And when the rain begins to fall I'll be the sunshine in your life


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Mai 2005)

Ob du mich so noch auffangen willst mein Sonnenscheinchen 





 

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Um mal wieder auf Thema zurückzukommen: Wer kommt morgen? Saarschleif Marathon am Sonntag zählt nicht als Ausrede, oder ihr müsst am Sonntag vor mir sein, wenn ihr morgen nicht antretet! 
Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für die Tour? Wie wärs mit Kurzstrecke IGB Marathon oder nach Frankreich mit leeqwar?
Gruß Limit!


----------



## leeqwar (19. Mai 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> Um mal wieder auf Thema zurückzukommen: Wer kommt morgen? Saarschleif Marathon am Sonntag zählt nicht als Ausrede, oder ihr müsst am Sonntag vor mir sein, wenn ihr morgen nicht antretet!
> Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für die Tour? Wie wärs mit Kurzstrecke IGB Marathon oder nach Frankreich mit leeqwar?
> Gruß Limit!



leeqwar hat morgen leider keine zeit   
in frankreich liegt momentan auch ziemlich viel holz, einerseits waldarbeiter, aber in letzter zeit auch sperren durch zunehmend aggressive wanderer. obwohl die hinderniss wohl eher den motocrossern gelten sollen.   
ich hoffe doch, dass ich auf der mittelstrecke am sonntag schneller im ziel bin als du auf der langen. andererseits wirklich überraschen würds mich nicht, wenns umgekehrt wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (19. Mai 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> leeqwar hat morgen leider keine zeit
> in frankreich liegt momentan auch ziemlich viel holz, einerseits waldarbeiter, aber in letzter zeit auch sperren durch zunehmend aggressive wanderer. obwohl die hinderniss wohl eher den motocrossern gelten sollen.
> ich hoffe doch, dass ich auf der mittelstrecke am sonntag schneller im ziel bin als du auf der langen. andererseits wirklich überraschen würds mich nicht, wenns umgekehrt wäre


Naja, dann gib mal gas!


----------



## kaete (19. Mai 2005)

Jepp, bin morgen dabei   

Aber ich bin definitiv für lockeres Tempo! 

hey Limit, Euer Photo ist ja wirklich allerliebst   


Bis morgen


----------



## Limit83 (19. Mai 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp, bin morgen dabei
> 
> Aber ich bin definitiv für lockeres Tempo!
> 
> ...


   Hab schon gedacht, jetzt kommt eine Welle der Absagen. Für welche Distanz hast du dich für Sonntag entschieden?


----------



## kaete (19. Mai 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab schon gedacht, jetzt kommt eine Welle der Absagen. Für welche Distanz hast du dich für Sonntag entschieden?




Habe mich für den Halbmarathon angemeldet.


----------



## Limit83 (19. Mai 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich für den Halbmarathon angemeldet.


Na da seid ihr bisher zu 10. und auf dem Marathon sind nur 6 Frauen gemeldet.


----------



## 007ike (19. Mai 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> ...... Saarschleif Marathon am Sonntag zählt nicht als Ausrede, oder ihr müsst am Sonntag vor mir sein, wenn ihr morgen nicht antretet!
> ....!


 will do my very best  

kurz muss für morgen absagen, abber da hab ich noch ein paar andere Termine


----------



## kaete (19. Mai 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Na da seid ihr bisher zu 10. und auf dem Marathon sind nur 6 Frauen gemeldet.



Das passt schon... für den Anfang reicht mir die Halbdistanz DEFINITIV!!

Aber danke für den Tip


----------



## Limit83 (19. Mai 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> Das passt schon... für den Anfang reicht mir die Halbdistanz DEFINITIV!!
> 
> Aber danke für den Tip


Bitte bitte! Drück dir die Daumen!


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Mai 2005)

Mal sehen wie's Wetter morgen wird  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (19. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen wie's Wetter morgen wird
> 
> Grüße.


Wow!    Du bist gesund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (19. Mai 2005)

Hab ich das behauptet? Ich hab eine vom Arzt diagnostizierte Bronchitis und 2 Wochen Sportverbot  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (19. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich das behauptet? Ich hab eine vom Arzt diagnostizierte Bronchitis und 2 Wochen Sportverbot
> 
> Grüße.



wehe ich höre am sonntag nur EINMAL "sorry mal..."


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Mai 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> wehe ich höre am sonntag nur EINMAL "sorry mal..."



Och Mensch, du verdirbst mir den ganzen Spass, dass hab ich mir sooo schön ausgemalt   

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (19. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Och Mensch, du verdirbst mir den ganzen Spass, dass hab ich mir sooo schön ausgemalt
> 
> Grüße.



wir könnten nach dem finishen ein stück zurück fahren und 007ike in den wahnsinn treiben !?


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Mai 2005)

Warum zurück fahren? wir starten einfach durch!!!     

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (19. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Warum zurück fahren? wir starten einfach durch!!!
> 
> Grüße.


  
stimmt. und dann kommentare wie "ned verstecken ! komm, komm, komm !"   
(was wären die abende ohne emc-gästebuch und videos   )


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Mai 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt. und dann kommentare wie "ned verstecken ! komm, komm, komm !"
> (was wären die abende ohne emc-gästebuch und videos   )



Yeah!!!


----------



## leeqwar (19. Mai 2005)

aber herrin, ich war nicht artig... ich hab zuwenig intervalle trainiert *aufdiekniefall*


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Mai 2005)

Strafüberschuhe aus Latex von BRÜGELmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (20. Mai 2005)

Jungs, jungs, jungs......


erst mich auf der langen Distanz im Stich lassen, selbst Domme geht auf die Halbe, und dann noch verhöhnen!
Nein da verstehe ich keinen  Spaß mehr!


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Mai 2005)

Hab mich heute gefühlt wie in Laufeld - Platten im Minutentakt, wenigstens bin ich noch heil nach Hause gekommen   

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (20. Mai 2005)

@007ike: ich bin ja noch auf der langen Distanz gemeldet  aber irgendwie hat noch keiner gemerkt dass ich bereits bezahlt habe ... 
Werde mich wohl in deinen Windschatten hängen solange ich kann.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Limit83 (27. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Lade euch rech herzlich zu einer sonnigen    Recom Tour ein. Wahrscheinlich entlang der 7 Weiher um IGB. Nach der Streckenführung gestern mit Snoop ist das für die meisten wohl die beste Einheit. Also, wer ist dabei?
Gruß Limit!


----------



## 007ike (27. Mai 2005)

Die Schäden die ich gestern erlitten haben würden ein mitfahren heute erlauben. Hatte gestern noch zu kämpfen bis nach Hause, da ich arge Kopf und Rückenschmerzen hatte. Hatte sogar Panik die Nase könnte gebrochen sein. Vielleicht ist sie es ja auch? Egal heute tut sie nicht mehr weh.
Leider hab ich trotz der etwas höheren Anzahl an bikes in meiner Sammlung keins Einsatzbereit. Werde nach der Arbeit erst mal ein paar Ersatzteile besorgen um dann eins wieder flott zu bekommen. Das Focus hat am Saarschleifenmarathon gut gelitten, außer der Kette hats mir auch den XTR Umwerfer zerrupft. Naja und jetzt brauch ich noch neue Kettenblätter. 
Der Sturz gestern hat den Laufradsatz vom Specialized zerstört. Somit sage ich dann mal für heute ab.
Würde euch ja für Samstag und/oder Sonntag für ruhige, lange Touren nach St.Wendel einladen, aber das ist ja nix für euch


----------



## Xededen (27. Mai 2005)

Hi, 

ich bin für Sonntag, da ich am Samstag mit den "kleinen" fahre...
Dann könnten wir am Sonntag den geilen Singletrail am Schaumberg (bergab) fahren....Die Wasserdurchfahrten kommen bei dem Wetter sicher gelegen 

@ Heiko: Gute Besserung ... Jetzt rächt es sich wenn man nur XTR fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (27. Mai 2005)

Danke, aber ich glaube ich bessere mich nie  

Sonntag wäre doch nett!
Das mit nur XTR und sich rächen verstehe ich nicht ganz?  Bitte um Aufklärung


----------



## kaete (27. Mai 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> Lade euch rech herzlich zu einer sonnigen    Recom Tour ein. Wahrscheinlich entlang der 7 Weiher um IGB. Nach der Streckenführung gestern mit Snoop ist das für die meisten wohl die beste Einheit. Also, wer ist dabei?
> Gruß Limit!



Also bei Recom  und dem genialen Wetter bin ich dabei   

Grüße


----------



## Limit83 (27. Mai 2005)

@007ike: gute Besserung an dich und deine Räder!   

Mir hat es gestern den Freilauf der AmClassic Narbe zerissen! Jetzt fahr ich wieder mit der alten Heylight, bei der ein Lager kaputt ist und dank des großen Klangkörpers von Hinterrad und Alurahmen schön viel Krach macht. Immerhin brauch ich keine Klingel. Außerdem quietschen die Beläge auf der Ceramic Felge...   
Taiwanesischer Scheißdreck... Die Am Classic war 4 Wochen alt.


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Mai 2005)

Ich bin auch dabei   

Grüße.


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Mai 2005)

Nett wars - Caretta rulez   

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (27. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Nett wars - Caretta rulez
> 
> Grüße.



cornetto heisst das was du meinst


----------



## Limit83 (27. Mai 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> cornetto heisst das was du meinst


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Mai 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> cornetto heisst das was du meinst



Nein, Cornetto war gestern, heut wars Caretta  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (27. Mai 2005)

by the way: ich fahre morgen transfer. sb, dudweiler, igb, elversberg, bildstock, heiligenwald. zwischendrin ein paar trail-einlagen. wenn wer lust, ich will gegen mittag starten.


----------



## Wiseman (27. Mai 2005)

@007ike: echt dummer Sturz, hättest Du dir wirklich sparen können  

Für alle die am Donnerstag noch an den Saarwiesen waren hier ein Link zu einem netten Forum (hat auch was mit Fahhrädern zu tun, irgendwie)

Bike Forum

Viel Spaß beim Lesen, wird gegen Ende interessant 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (27. Mai 2005)

@leeqwar

hab morgen leider keine Zeit.

@wiseman

boah, das is ja wiederlich - obwohl ich könnt denen meine schmutzigen Radhosen verkaufen, für sagen wir 250 Euro das Stück  Am besten gefiel mir der Beitrag, wo sich der Trottel in die Schlammpfütze gelegt hat und dabei einen Orgasmus bekommen hat, weil der Schmoder ihm in die Hose gelaufen ist, der hätte mal letztes Jahr beim EMC in Trier mitfahren sollen  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (27. Mai 2005)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> @007ike: echt dummer Sturz, hättest Du dir wirklich sparen können
> 
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman


Sorry noch mal.  Werde mich bemühen solche Stunts besser zu unterlassen


----------



## Wiseman (27. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> @leeqwar
> 
> hab morgen leider keine Zeit.
> 
> ...


 Wer weis ob der bei so vielen Zuschauern überhaupt einen hoch bekommen hätte ... 
Weist ja, Hunde die bellen beissen nicht 
Ich für meinen Teil freue mich wieder auf den verregneten und schlammigen Herbst 

@007ike: Ich bitte darum, oder sag mir vorher Bescheid dann kann ich
a) vor Dir fahren oder
b) weit hinter Dir mit einer Kamera 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## 007ike (28. Mai 2005)

Wiseman
@007ike: Ich bitte darum schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit
> 
> c) ich lasse sowas


----------



## Limit83 (30. Mai 2005)

@007ike: lass es!!!   

So, wie es einige von euch vielleicht mitbekommen haben, werden wir (snoop, bene und ich) am wochenende in Willingen auf dem Bike Festival sein, um den Worldc.... ähhh den Marathon zu fahren.    Da wir am Freitag schon mittags anreisen, können wir leider nicht zum unitreffpunkt kommen. Ich bitte euch aber dennoch darum, falls ihr eine tour macht, um 14.30 Uhr dort kurz vobeizuschauen. 
Wünsch euch viel Spaß!   
Gruß Limit!


----------



## leeqwar (2. Juni 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> @007ike: lass es!!!
> 
> So, wie es einige von euch vielleicht mitbekommen haben, werden wir (snoop, bene und ich) am wochenende in Willingen auf dem Bike Festival sein, um den Worldc.... ähhh den Marathon zu fahren.    Da wir am Freitag schon mittags anreisen, können wir leider nicht zum unitreffpunkt kommen. Ich bitte euch aber dennoch darum, falls ihr eine tour macht, um 14.30 Uhr dort kurz vobeizuschauen.
> Wünsch euch viel Spaß!
> Gruß Limit!



ich würde morgen mittag dort sein. (falls es nicht kübelt wie sau)

ist ja richtig ruhig hier momentan. entweder sind alle mächtig am trainieren oder am durchhängen. oder ohne netz. oder was ganz anderes.

viel glück an die willingen-fahrer.   
@007ike fährst du eigentlich lang ?  

@alle anderen: wir sehen uns morgen


----------



## 007ike (2. Juni 2005)

Ich weiß es nicht. Laß es mal kommen, denke aber eher Mitteldistanz.


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Juni 2005)

Ich bin eher am durchhängen, war heute ganze 25 Km Asphalt fahren und bin total fertig, da bahnt sich wohl wieder was an - mache es von meiner morgigen Tagesform abhängig ob ich komme 

Allen "Willingern" viel Spass, viel Glück und gutes Wetter   

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (2. Juni 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß es nicht. Laß es mal kommen, denke aber eher Mitteldistanz.


Die hat ja auch schon über 90km...    Wir müssen uns am Wochenende mal noch über die strecke unterhalten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (3. Juni 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Die hat ja auch schon über 90km...    Wir müssen uns am Wochenende mal noch über die strecke unterhalten!!!



genau das hab ich auch gedacht, als ich die ausschreibung gesehen hab. na zur not könnt ihr ja auch die downhill-strecke inklusive 10 meter sprung runter


----------



## 007ike (3. Juni 2005)

Beim Downhill drohen andere Gefahren. So sind sämtliche deutschen Teilnehmer wegen Knochenbrüche bereits ausgeschieden.


----------



## snoopy-bike (3. Juni 2005)

Freitagsrunde in Willingen????????  

Nee, also ich bleib ja zu Hause aus diversen Gründen!

Einer dieser Gründe war eine relativ strake Erkältung, so sitze ich heute wiede seit einer Woche auf dem Rad!  
Ich mach das Training heute Mittag um 14.30 an der Uni, wer Bock hat soll vorbeikommen! Würd mich freuen, wenn ich nicht allein fahren müsste!  

Bis dann... 
@ Willinger: VIEL GLÜCK; 13 Grad und Regen!


----------



## scotty23 (3. Juni 2005)

Kann heute leider nicht     

Viel Spass

so long

scotty


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Juni 2005)

Ich kann heute leider aus div. Gründen auch nicht  

Grüße.


----------



## kaete (3. Juni 2005)

Hey Jungs, lasst Euch nicht hängen   


Ich bin nachher dabei.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (3. Juni 2005)

Ich mißbrauche den fred mal für alle daheim gebliebenen.
Wer fährt denn am Sonntag gegen 14:00 Uhr ne Runde mit.
Könnte da so für 3-4 Stunden.

Wir könnten uns dann ja wie üblich an der Uni treffen   

grüße
scotty


----------



## leeqwar (3. Juni 2005)

mist, hatte noch nen dringenden termin, der sich gezogen hat... schaffe ich wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## Wiseman (3. Juni 2005)

Ich lese hier immer nur "..div. Gründe" 
Was ist denn das für eine Masche? Was ist aus dem guten "Ich habe keine Lust" oder "Ich habe keine Zeit" geworden? 

Grüße,
Wiseman, der Freitagnachmittags leider keine Zeit mehr hat


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Juni 2005)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lese hier immer nur "..div. Gründe"
> Was ist denn das für eine Masche? Was ist aus dem guten "Ich habe keine Lust" oder "Ich habe keine Zeit" geworden?
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman, der Freitagnachmittags leider keine Zeit mehr hat



Nun, ich habe doch noch einen Weg gefunden am HSSP teilzunehmen - war ne nette Runde und zur Krönung der landschaftlich reizvollen Tour gabs mal wieder lecker Eis  
Sonntag Mittag wird bei mir leider nix, da ich vorhabe in Hirzweiler die CTF zu fahren.

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (9. Juni 2005)

Hey Leute!
Wie siehts aus mit morgen? Wer ist denn dabei? Ich hab eigentlich die Pflicht als Sportstudent mit ner Flasche Bier auf dem Rasen zu liegen und die "Neuen" beim Cooper Test zu unterstützen...     
Aber wenn das Wetter so bleibt wollte ich mit euch mal auf den Fechinger Berg in den ehemaligen Kalksteinbruch.
Und evtl. auf dem Rückweg noch ein Bier mitnehmen...    ähh... die "Neuen" begrüßen.   
Gruß Limit!


----------



## kaete (9. Juni 2005)

Bin auf Hochschulmeisterschaften, kann morgen also leider nicht kommen. 

@Limit: morgen ist Eingangstest? schade, dann verpasse ich ja die legendäre Gymnastikprüfung    
- "lauf, lauf, lauf, lauf, Sprung two drei vier; und seit und dreh ...   


Euch viel Spaß morgen!

Grüße


----------



## Limit83 (9. Juni 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auf Hochschulmeisterschaften, kann morgen also leider nicht kommen.
> 
> @Limit: morgen ist Eingangstest? schade, dann verpasse ich ja die legendäre Gymnastikprüfung
> - "lauf, lauf, lauf, lauf, Sprung two drei vier; und seit und dreh ...
> ...


Und dann heute noch laufen gewesen? Was für HSSP Meisterschaften sind denn? Fußball? Viel Erfolg!
Jap, Eingangstest ist morgen! Bin den ganzen morgen im Schwimmbad...


----------



## Pandur (10. Juni 2005)

Muss es mal wieder wegbleiben... will gesund werden *heul*


----------



## Im-Focus (14. Juni 2005)

Servus,

hab gerade über gesichterparty erfahren dass Ihr eure Runden fast regelmässig jeden Freitag dreht? wenn diesen Freitag auch dann wär ich mal auf alle Fälle am Start!


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Juni 2005)

Treffpunkt ist jeden Freitag um 14:30 Uhr vor Halle 6 Uni SB.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Im-Focus (14. Juni 2005)

alles klar.

Dann bis Freitag!


----------



## scotty23 (17. Juni 2005)

Hi,

nachdem ich letzte Woche sturtzbedingt leider nicht teilnehmen
konnte freue ich mich heute darauf wieder eine Runde mit
Euch zu drehen. 

Leider habe ich noch um 13:30 Uhr einen kurzen Termin daher würde 
ich Euch bitten 7½ Minuten auf mich zu warten.


Daaaannnkkkeeee

ciao


----------



## Im-Focus (18. Juni 2005)

war ne nette runde gestern   

nächsten freitag bin ich leider nicht am start, dafür die woche drauf wieder   

schönes BIKE Wochenende noch...


----------



## Limit83 (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Da ja zum Mittwochstreffpunkt keiner aufgerufen hat, frage ich mich, ob bei dem herrlichen Wetter keiner biken war oder ihr lieber eure Ruhe hattet? Auf jeden Fall möchte ich euch mal wieder zum HSSP Treffpunkt wach rütteln... ES GELTEN KEINE AUSREDEN!!!
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Einheimischer (22. Juni 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> ES GELTEN KEINE AUSREDEN!!!



Mir fallen 1000 ein, ich benutze aber keine und sag einfach das ich nicht komme  

Grüße.


----------



## scotty23 (23. Juni 2005)

Moin,

mir fallen keine Ausreden ein ... kann halt nicht   

Viel Spass

ciao

scotty





.


----------



## snoopy-bike (24. Juni 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> Da ja zum Mittwochstreffpunkt keiner aufgerufen hat, frage ich mich, ob bei dem herrlichen Wetter keiner biken war oder ihr lieber eure Ruhe hattet? Auf jeden Fall möchte ich euch mal wieder zum HSSP Treffpunkt wach rütteln... ES GELTEN KEINE AUSREDEN!!!
> Gruß Limit!





Wer will mit Dir schon biken????    
..ist viel zu anstrengend!


----------



## kaete (24. Juni 2005)

Hmm, habe schon vor zu kommen, hoffe halt auf ein dem Wetter entsprechendes Tempo .... und auf ne kleine Eispause   

Hey Jungs, also los, lasst euch nicht hängen!   

Grüße


----------



## leeqwar (24. Juni 2005)

@limit
werd es heute leider wohl auch nicht schaffen...  
aber was hälst du von einer gemütlichen 6-7 stunden tour am sonntag morgen ?  manni und karl wollen auch mitkommen. ich dachte an so... sagen wir... vielleicht 3200 höhenmeter oder so ?   
@kaete: wenn du mitkommst, machen wir auch eisstopps. versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaete (24. Juni 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> @limit
> werd es heute leider wohl auch nicht schaffen...
> aber was hälst du von einer gemütlichen 6-7 stunden tour am sonntag morgen ?  manni und karl wollen auch mitkommen. ich dachte an so... sagen wir... vielleicht 3200 höhenmeter oder so ?
> @kaete: wenn du mitkommst, machen wir auch eisstopps. versprochen.



6-7 Stunden   
Och nöö Du.... ich krieg mein Eis auch so, versprochen


----------



## Einheimischer (24. Juni 2005)

... oder 8h oder 9h, vieleicht aber auch nur 'ne halbe  Nachdem ich jetzt 5x hintereinander Höllentour geschaut habe, zieh ich mir jetzt Rocky 1-4 rein - vieleicht hilfts ja   

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (24. Juni 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder 8h oder 9h, vieleicht aber auch nur 'ne halbe  Nachdem ich jetzt 5x hintereinander Höllentour geschaut habe, zieh ich mir jetzt Rocky 1-4 rein - vieleicht hilfts ja
> 
> Grüße.



nicht, dass du am sonntag jemanden niederboxst   
und  immer dran denken italienischer hengst: "keine schmerzen, du kennst keine schmerzen !"


----------



## Einheimischer (24. Juni 2005)

ADRIAN!!!...  Lies dir mal den Thread im Marathon/Event Forum durch, ein paar "Nahkampfkenntnisse" können nur von Vorteil sein... vieleicht sollt ich auch noch Rambo 1-3 ansehen, oder noch besser "Vera am Mittag" das weckt wahre Aggressionen  

Grüße.


----------



## snoopy-bike (24. Juni 2005)

Hi Ihr!

Seid froh, dass Ihr heute nicht dabei ward...war wie immer!
stinklangweilig und alle sind hinter limit hergehechelt....   
ihr habt nix versäumt!  



ach ja, da waren noch so ein paar kleine lustige trails im Naturschutzgebiet....hab hinterher vier Feuersalamander in den Reifen stecken gehabt...    

(war nur ein Witz!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Limit83 (24. Juni 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> @limit
> werd es heute leider wohl auch nicht schaffen...
> aber was hälst du von einer gemütlichen 6-7 stunden tour am sonntag morgen ?  manni und karl wollen auch mitkommen. ich dachte an so... sagen wir... vielleicht 3200 höhenmeter oder so ?
> @kaete: wenn du mitkommst, machen wir auch eisstopps. versprochen.


@leeqwar: Klar! Solange ich wieder vor Carsten bleibe...     
@snoop: Ich bin begehrt...   

So, war wiedermal eine nette Gesellschaft heute. Hoffe mal der kleine Ausflug in andere "Gefilde" hat euch gefallen?   
Guß Limit!

edit: @snoop: Ich musste die Strecke ja auch deinem Leistungsniveau anpassen... Sorry, dass sie dann für einige zu langweilig war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (24. Juni 2005)

ts ts ts ... immer diese Designbiker   

 

Grüße.


----------



## kaete (25. Juni 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> @leeqwar: Klar! Solange ich wieder vor Carsten bleibe...
> @snoop: Ich bin begehrt...
> 
> So, war wiedermal eine nette Gesellschaft heute. Hoffe mal der kleine Ausflug in andere "Gefilde" hat euch gefallen?
> ...



Die Tour gestern war echt cool   
Und von wegen "andere Gefilde"; hab mich teilweise wie im Urwald oder "Hänsel und Gretel" oder nur Gretel gefühlt!

Und am Schluß gab es doch dann auch tatsächlich noch lecker Eis   


Ja Mensch, zu doof nur, dass man immer auf den Snoop warten muss, schlimm schlimm...   


Grüße


----------



## leeqwar (29. Juni 2005)

hab gerade auf norberts seite ein link hierzu gefunden: 
http://www.alpencross.com/newsdetail.php?id=65

wie wäre es mit einem hssp-team ? vielleicht mit der uni als sponsor ???


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Juni 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> hab gerade auf norberts seite ein link hierzu gefunden:
> http://www.alpencross.com/newsdetail.php?id=65
> 
> wie wäre es mit einem hssp-team ? vielleicht mit der uni als sponsor ???



Fände ich eine sehr gute Sache!!!

@leeqwar mach doch mal einen extra Thread dazu auf, sonst geht das hier zu sehr unter?!

Grüße.


----------



## kaete (8. Juli 2005)

Hey Jungs, 

wo ward ihr heute denn alle?     

Grüße


----------



## Limit83 (8. Juli 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Jungs,
> 
> wo ward ihr heute denn alle?
> 
> Grüße


Hi! 
Wo warst du?    Wir standen von 14.25 Uhr bis 14.40 Uhr vorm SWI! Haben dann eine "kleine" Schleife um IGB gedreht... Naja, und zum Abschluss sind wir natürlich noch in den Regen gekommen...
Gruß Limit!


----------



## leeqwar (8. Juli 2005)

als ich loswollte hat es ziemlich stark geregnet. genau wie jetzt. eigentlich wollte ich wenigstens laufen gehen...


----------



## kaete (8. Juli 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Wo warst du?    Wir standen von 14.25 Uhr bis 14.40 Uhr vorm SWI! Haben dann eine "kleine" Schleife um IGB gedreht... Naja, und zum Abschluss sind wir natürlich noch in den Regen gekommen...
> Gruß Limit!




Ich bin um 14:33 am SWI angekommen und habe bis 14:43 Uhr dort gewartet   
Mensch Limit, muss man Dir die Uhr nochmal erklären?   
Ist ja nicht dragisch, habe eine *selbstistdiefrau* kleine Runde an der Saar gedreht. 

Grüße,
Kaete


----------



## Limit83 (8. Juli 2005)

Bin unschuldig, hab mich da auf scotty's Uhr verlassen!!! Naja, so hast du mal die Gegend selbst erkunden können...


----------



## scotty23 (9. Juli 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin unschuldig, hab mich da auf scotty's Uhr verlassen!!! Naja, so hast du mal die Gegend selbst erkunden können...



Ja ja ich wars ... also meine Uhr geht exakt !




exakt 3 Minuten vor ...
habe ich extra so eingestellt damit ich zum HSSP nicht zu spät komme ....
Schade so gabs leider kein Eis ....


sorry

scotty


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Nachdem es bei mir am Erbeskopf nicht so gut lief... Beine waren schwer, war für mich schlimmer als jede Krankheit! War ich mal so frei und hab mir 4 trainingsfreie Tage gegönnt. Sollte jetzt also wieder erholt und fit sein. Werde daher morgen definitiv fahren! Allerdings hab ich vorher noch eine mündliche Prüfung und weiß nicht wie lange die dauert. Kann also sein, dass ich es bis 14.30Uhr nicht zum Treffpunkt schaffe. Wer von euch will den überhaupt fahren und würde sich um 14.30Uhr vor der Halle 6 platzieren, damit er mögliche Neulinge oder Nichtforumsleser mitnehmen kann? Würde dann später dazustoßen, denke 15.30Uhr werde ich spätestens auf dem Rad sitzen. 
Also Leute lasst mich nicht allein! Die 2 kleine Rennen am Wochenende zählen nicht als Ausrede! Lockeres Rollen mit ein oder zwei kleinen Vorbelastungen ist angesagt und vor allem hab ich extra die Sonne bestellt, da es der letzte offizielle Termin im Sommersemester ist! 
Gruß Limit!   

P.S.: Ja, von mir aus gehen wir auch wieder Eis essen!


----------



## Dr.Seb (14. Juli 2005)

Moin!

...der mögliche Neuling liest die news...

Bei mir ist noch nicht 100% sicher, ob ich morgen mitfahre, weil ich bis 14h Klausuraufsicht habe... 15.30h wäre besser, kann aber sein, dass das auch nicht klappt...

Entweder ist jemand da/ bin ich da... oder nächste Woche wieder!

Bis dann

Sebastian


----------



## stefansls (14. Juli 2005)

Wenn ich genau weiss wo ich hinkommen soll und daß Ihr Racer mich nit kaputtmacht, wäre ich morgen auch am Start.


----------



## Limit83 (15. Juli 2005)

Bin gerade nach Haus gekommen und schaffe es doch noch bis 14.30Uhr an den Treffpunkt. Werde aber gegen 15.30Uhr dann nochmal vorbeischauen, da das vielleicht für manche jetzt zu knapp war.
Der Treffpunkt ist bei den Beachvolleyballfeldern an der Uni.


----------



## leeqwar (22. Juli 2005)

he he, es ist doch trocken geblieben    

wo war eigentlich der einheimische ?


----------



## Einheimischer (22. Juli 2005)

Ich hab meine Tage  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (22. Juli 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab meine Tage
> 
> Grüße.


oh. naja, immerhin kannst du dir sicher sein, dass du nach samstag nacht nicht schwanger bist


----------



## Einheimischer (22. Juli 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> oh. naja, immerhin kannst du dir sicher sein, dass du nach samstag nacht nicht schwanger bist



Dass wuste ich auch so, ich hab zwar ab und zu meine Hose (wg. dem blöden Gummiband) verloren, aber nicht vollends die Kontrolle über meine Libido 

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Werde heut um 14.30 Uhr da sein, allerdins nur 1 - 1,5h locker rollen, mit ein paar Technikeinlagen. Wer kommt denn sonst noch?
Gruß Limit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pandur (29. Juli 2005)

ich. wird ne schöne matschtour so wie es gerade runtergeregnet hat... 
na ja, aber nur kurz...


----------



## leeqwar (29. Juli 2005)

Wir brauchten früher keine große Reise,
wir wurden braun auf Borkum und auf Sylt
Doch heute sind die Braunen nur noch Weiße,
denn hier wird man ja doch nur tiefgekühlt
Ja früher gab's noch Hitzefrei,
das Freibad war schon auf im Mai
ich saß bis in die Nacht vor unserm Haus
Da hatten wir noch Sonnenbrand und Riesenquallen an dem Strand
und Eis, und jeder Schützmann zog die Jacke aus
Chorus: Wann wird's mal wieder richtig Sommer,
ein Sommer wie er früher einmal war
Ja, mit Sonnenschein von Juni bis September
und nicht so naß und so sibirisch wie im lletzten Jahr

Und was wir da für Hitzewellen hatten,
Pulloverfabrikanten gingen ein
Da gab es bis zu 40 Grad im Schatten,
wir mußten mit dem Wasser sparsam sein
Die Sonne knallte ins Gesicht,
da brauchte man die Sauna nicht
ein Schaf war damals froh,
wenn man es schor
Es war hier wie in Afrika,
wer durfte machte FKK
doch heut, heut summen alle Mücken laut im Chor

Chorus

Der Winter war der Reinfall des Jahrhunderts,
nur über 1000 Meter gab es Schnee
Mein Milchmann sagt, dies Klima hier wen wunderts,
denn Schuld daran ist nur die SPD
Ich find das geht ein bißchen weit,
doch bald ist wieder Urlaubszeit
und wer von uns denkt da nicht dauernd dran
Trotz allem glaub ich unbeirrt,
daß unser Wetter besser wird
nur wann, und diese Frage geht uns alle an

Chorus






(jetzt wisst ihr auch wer in sachen frisur mein vorbild ist   )
ps: ich komme auch


----------



## scotty23 (29. Juli 2005)

Ahhhhhhh,

ich schaffe es mal wieder nicht aber wenn ihr eh nur 1,5-2 Stunden
locker fahren wollt .....    

Ne aber nächste Woche bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.

So long und viel Spass.

ciao
scott23


.


----------



## leeqwar (29. Juli 2005)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhh,
> 
> ich schaffe es mal wieder nicht aber wenn ihr eh nur 1,5-2 Stunden
> locker fahren wollt .....
> ...



späterer treffpunkt irgendwo unterwegs ?


----------



## Limit83 (29. Juli 2005)

Sorry Leute!!! Mein Bike hat mich im Stich gelassen - hoffe mal ihr habt im Regen nicht allzu lang auf mich gewartet. 
Das Pedal ist mal wieder hinüber. Pedalkörper und Achse konnte ich mit der Hand voneinander trennen.


----------



## chris84 (29. Juli 2005)

> Pedalkörper und Achse konnte ich mit der Hand voneinander trennen.


hmm, was für Pedale hastn du? das Phänomen kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor    

Gruß
Chris

Scheiß Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (29. Juli 2005)

Limit fährt Eggbeater, allerdings kenn ich noch jemand, der neulich den Pedalkörper unterm Schuh hängen hatte  

War heute mal wieder 'ne richtige klassische HSSP Tour mit allem was dazu gehört, sinnlose Sprints; dumme Gespräche; nette Leute; abenteurliche Abfahrten; mörderische Uphills; Defekte; Sauwetter und Leute die zu spät zu ihrer Party kommen - alles in allem - Sau Geil   

Danke @leeqwar für die Führung und vor allem für die Regenjacke, ohne die wäre ich verm. gestorben und sorry, dass wir uns so schnell abgeseilt haben, aber 007ike hatte es sehr eilig  

Grüße.


----------



## scotty23 (29. Juli 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> späterer treffpunkt irgendwo unterwegs ?



Jetzt    ähm 

Ne konnte leider auch nicht mehr ins Forum gucken ....

Next Week

ciao

Scotty23


----------



## chris84 (29. Juli 2005)

dacht ichs mir doch ... Eggbeater  

bei mir haben aber bis jetzt nur die Look 4x4 den geist aufgegeben! da is jeweils ohne dass ich irgendwelchen Blödsinn damit gemacht hätte (  ) die Achse gebrochen!
dann hab ich auf CrankBrothers Eggbeater gewechsel und die sind mal bis jetzt zumindest noch völlig intakt... bin mal gespannt wie lange   

Gruß
Chris 
(Sorry übrigends für OT   )


----------



## 007ike (30. Juli 2005)

He sorry mal, aber ich mußte dann doch noch etwas drann treten! Ich hoffe ihr seit alle gut nach Hause gekommen!
Hab mich gut gehalten, wird wohl keinen Stress geben wegen der 2h Verspätung!  
Danke an den Einheimischen der mir die letzten 30km einen mortsmäßigen Windschatten gespendet hat!


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Juli 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Danke an den Einheimischen der mir die letzten 30km einen mortsmäßigen Windschatten gespendet hat!



Kein Thema - sofern ich in der Lage dazu bin - immer wieder gerne   

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (30. Juli 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Thema - sofern ich in der Lage dazu bin - immer wieder gerne
> 
> Grüße.


Ich war gestern nicht mehr dazu in der Lage, aber mal sehen, vielleicht in Freisen   oder Neustadt


----------



## Pandur (30. Juli 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> War heute mal wieder 'ne richtige klassische HSSP Tour mit allem was dazu gehört, sinnlose Sprints; dumme Gespräche; nette Leute; abenteurliche Abfahrten; mörderische Uphills; Defekte; Sauwetter und Leute die zu spät zu ihrer Party kommen - alles in allem - Sau Geil



Ja, war echt 'ne klassische Tour mit allem Drum und drann. 
Sogar mal wieder mit gerissener Kette (später ist mir die Kette ein zweites mal gerissen... direkt an der neu vernieteten Stelle  )
Na ja, die gerissene Speiche war ja nicht weiter schlimm.

Aber bis dahin war es 'ne echt gute Tour!

Und danke für die Heimfahrt per Auto, die sich ohne Kette doch etwas schwerer gesteltet hätte...


----------



## Limit83 (30. Juli 2005)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> dacht ichs mir doch ... Eggbeater
> 
> bei mir haben aber bis jetzt nur die Look 4x4 den geist aufgegeben! da is jeweils ohne dass ich irgendwelchen Blödsinn damit gemacht hätte (  ) die Achse gebrochen!
> dann hab ich auf CrankBrothers Eggbeater gewechsel und die sind mal bis jetzt zumindest noch völlig intakt... bin mal gespannt wie lange
> ...


Bei den Eggbeater hält zwar die Achse, allerdings fliegen die Lager immer wieder, so nach einem Jahr, auseinander.


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Juli 2005)

Pandur schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, war echt 'ne klassische Tour mit allem Drum und drann.
> Sogar mal wieder mit gerissener Kette (später ist mir die Kette ein zweites mal gerissen... direkt an der neu vernieteten Stelle  )
> Na ja, die gerissene Speiche war ja nicht weiter schlimm.
> 
> ...



Ups, vieleicht hätte ich mir doch mehr Mühe geben sollen - dürfte normalerweise nicht vorkommen - sorry.

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (30. Juli 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ups, vieleicht hätte ich mir doch mehr Mühe geben sollen - dürfte normalerweise nicht vorkommen - sorry.
> 
> Grüße.



na so konnte ich einen weiteren kaffeetrink-punkt entlang möglicher strecken auf der geheimen karte markieren. pandur, du solltest einen vorrat an kaffee und den dazugehörigen stückchen anlegen.   

ansonsten: es war mir eine ehre gestern mit ihnen fahren zu dürfen, gentleman.  

und abends wurde ich dann wieder nass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (5. August 2005)

Hi,

habe ich mal wieder etwas verpasst ? 

Wo wart ihr denn alle um 14:30   

O.K. es sind wohl Semesterferien ... na und   

ciao

scotty23


----------



## Einheimischer (5. August 2005)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> habe ich mal wieder etwas verpasst ?
> 
> ...



Hmm, ich war heut, wg. der Grünen Hölle Freisen morgen nicht da, dass gilt allerdings nicht als Ausrede für den Herrn Übungsleiter   

Grüße.


----------



## scotty23 (12. August 2005)

Tach,

wie sieht es denn heute aus ? Kommt jemand um
14:30 Uhr Halle 6 ?

Adios

scotty23


----------



## Einheimischer (12. August 2005)

Ich werde mal vorbeischauen und hoffen, dass mein Rücken das ganze mitmacht.

Bis später.


----------



## leeqwar (12. August 2005)

ich hab heute leider kein rad in sb. bin aber auch immer noch leicht krank. ausserdem regnet es gerade... oh je


----------



## Limit83 (12. August 2005)

Sorry, habs nicht mehr geschafft. Musste beim Umzug helfen. Aber bei dem Regen momentan...


----------



## leeqwar (12. August 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bei dem Regen momentan...



weichei...


----------



## Einheimischer (12. August 2005)

*Rettet den HSSP MTB Treff!
*​
Was seit ihr nur für Weicheier - hab mir vor Halle 6 die Beine in den Bauch gestanden - dann bin ich halt alleine 100Km gefahren  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (19. August 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Zwar nicht offizieller HSSP Treff, aber heute um 14.30 Uhr werde ich an Hall 6 stehen. Wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (19. August 2005)

Ich komme auch, hoffentlich werd ich heut mal nicht gewaschen!

Grüße.


----------



## kaete (19. August 2005)

Ich bin auch mal wieder dabei  

Bis gleich


----------



## 007ike (19. August 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch mal wieder dabei
> 
> Bis gleich


He kaete is back!
Wie war der urlaub? Wäre doch glatt ein Grund den Hammer fallen zu lassen um mitzufahren!


----------



## Limit83 (19. August 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> He kaete is back!
> Wie war der urlaub? Wäre doch glatt ein Grund den Hammer fallen zu lassen um mitzufahren!


Nicht nur, waren auch wieder ein paar schöne Trails dabei! Hat mir heute richtig Laune gemacht!  Top Gesellschaft, perfekter Boden, schöne Trails und ganz gute Form.


----------



## Einheimischer (19. August 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur, waren auch wieder ein paar schöne Trails dabei! Hat mir heute richtig Laune gemacht!  Top Gesellschaft, perfekter Boden, schöne Trails und ganz gute Form.



Gute Form??? hab ich nix von gesehen, hätte ich was gegessen, hättest überhaupt kein Land mehr gesehen und ausserdem hast du vor allen fahrbaren Sachen gekniffen!!!  

Im Ernst: war echt 'ne schöne aber auch teilw. anstrengende Tour und da wir nun auch wieder weibliche Gesellschaft haben, kann ich meine feminine Seite wieder etwas zurückschrauben - der Snoopy guckt schon die ganze Zeit so seltsam  

Schön wars  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (19. August 2005)

irgendwie war es heute technisch anspruchsvoller als sonst   

hat echt spass gemacht. ich muss mir jetzt noch schienbeinschoner für kaetes rache besorgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (20. August 2005)

@einheimischer: Ich hab seid drei Tagen nix mehr gegessen!   

@leeqwar: Naja, deine Reifenwahl würde ich mal als nicht optimal bezeichnen...


----------



## leeqwar (20. August 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> @leeqwar: Naja, deine Reifenwahl würde ich mal als nicht optimal bezeichnen...



ich hab mich absolut wohl damit gefühlt. ich will nicht wissen, was los gewesen wäre, wenn ich mit "normalen" reifen *alles* gefahren wäre. inklusive drop in bischmisheim...


----------



## Limit83 (21. August 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mich absolut wohl damit gefühlt. ich will nicht wissen, was los gewesen wäre, wenn ich mit "normalen" reifen *alles* gefahren wäre. inklusive drop in bischmisheim...


Dann hättest du dein Rad endlich mal wegen Invalidität in den verdienten Ruhestand schicken können. Eh hat ja ein interessantes Rahmenkit für dich!


----------



## kaete (22. August 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> war echt 'ne schöne aber auch teilw. anstrengende Tour und da wir nun auch wieder weibliche Gesellschaft haben, kann ich meine feminine Seite wieder etwas zurückschrauben - der Snoopy guckt schon die ganze Zeit so seltsam
> 
> Schön wars
> 
> Grüße.



Hui, da habe ich mir ja echt eine schöne Wiedereinstigs-Tour nach dem Urlaub ausgesucht! Ihr habt mich am Freitag ganz schön gefordert, Jungs!! Eure Taktik vor Anstiegen abzubremsen, einander zu belauern um dann einen Sprint anzusetzen hat mir dann noch den Rest gegeben! Meine Waden sind heute noch gut verhärtet! 
Aber Spaß gemacht hat es allemal!   

@Einheimischer: das mit den Blümchen üben wir aber nochmal  

Grüße


----------



## Einheimischer (22. August 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> @Einheimischer: das mit den Blümchen üben wir aber nochmal



...solang ich dass mit den Bienchen noch kann...     

Grüße.


----------



## kaete (22. August 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ...solang ich dass mit den Bienchen noch kann...
> 
> Grüße.


.... "tzzz, so sinn se die Männer"


----------



## Einheimischer (25. August 2005)

Wer kommt den morgen, Wetter soll ja besser werden *hoff*?
An meiner Blumenaufdemfahrradpflückenundanständigübergeben Technik hab ich auch fleissig gearbeitet!   

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (25. August 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kommt den morgen, Wetter soll ja besser werden *hoff*?
> An meiner Blumenaufdemfahrradpflückenundanständigübergeben Technik hab ich auch fleissig gearbeitet!
> 
> Grüße.


Ich kann leider nicht. Benni und ich fahren nach Todtnauberg. Da ist am Samstag das 12h Rennen! *freu*


----------



## leeqwar (25. August 2005)

ich würde kommen, falls das wetter besser ist. 

blumen verschenken   die wolltest du mir überwerfen... ganz schön frech das jetzt als missglücktges geschenk an kaete zu bezeichnen


----------



## Einheimischer (25. August 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde kommen, falls das wetter besser ist.


  


			
				leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> blumen verschenken   die wolltest du mir überwerfen... ganz schön frech das jetzt als missglücktges geschenk an kaete zu bezeichnen


  


@Limit

hab ich ganz vergessen, ich wünsche euch viel Spass und Erfolg 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (25. August 2005)

Werde nicht kommen, da ich Vormittags in Sachen neue Schlafstatt unterwegs sein werde. Abber viel Spaß und wir sehen uns dann Samstag


----------



## Einheimischer (25. August 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Werde nicht kommen, da ich Vormittags in Sachen neue Schlafstatt unterwegs sein werde. Abber viel Spaß und wir sehen uns dann Samstag



Och, dann kauf doch schnell ein Wasserbett und gut is! Schade, aber da kann man wohl nix machen - obwohl, ich hätte noch eine selbstaufblasende Luftmatratze - ach nee die hat ja ein Loch  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (26. August 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ach nee die hat ja ein Loch


  
unvergesslich ! 
stille liegt in der nacht vor derm grossen ereigniss über dem campingplatz tief im spessart...
"gute nacht leeqwar..." 
"gute nacht einheimischer..."

PATUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

 

@007ike: aber wenn du vormittags kaufen gehst, hindert dich doch mittags nichts daran biken zu gehen


----------



## Einheimischer (26. August 2005)

Ich möchte hier nochmals ausdrücklich betonen: ich habe nix unanständiges mit der Matratze angestellt - ich wollte nur schlafen!!! Blödes Teil   

Grüße.


----------



## scotty23 (26. August 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte hier nochmals ausdrücklich betonen: ich habe nix unanständiges mit der Matratze angestellt - ich wollte nur schlafen!!! Blödes Teil
> 
> Grüße.



Ja ja ... EH alleine deine Signatur lässt schon einiges  vermuten   

Kann leider nicht .....   

Bis Samstag.

ciao

Scotty23


----------



## Limit83 (26. August 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> unvergesslich !
> stille liegt in der nacht vor derm grossen ereigniss über dem campingplatz tief im spessart...
> "gute nacht leeqwar..."
> "gute nacht einheimischer..."
> ...


----------



## kaete (26. August 2005)

Ich muss für heute leider absagen   

Meine rechte Wade ist total verhärtet und krampfig (oder sogar gezerrt?)
.... jedenfalls brauch die dringend mal ne Pause


Grüße


----------



## Einheimischer (26. August 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss für heute leider absagen
> 
> Meine rechte Wade ist total verhärtet und krampfig (oder sogar gezerrt?)
> .... jedenfalls brauch die dringend mal ne Pause
> ...



Und was mach ich jetzt mit den Blumen  Egal, bekommt sie halt leeqwar wieder vor die Füsse geschmissen  

Gute Besserung   

Grüße.


----------



## kaete (26. August 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Und was mach ich jetzt mit den Blumen  Egal, bekommt sie halt leeqwar wieder vor die Füsse geschmissen




Das geht in Ordnung   
- solange Du nicht wieder mit Snoopy flirtest   

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (26. August 2005)

Ok, ich geb mir Mühe, fühl mich heut ohnehin ziemlich männlich   

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (26. August 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss für heute leider absagen
> 
> Meine rechte Wade ist total verhärtet und krampfig (oder sogar gezerrt?)
> .... jedenfalls brauch die dringend mal ne Pause
> ...




wovon das nur kommt...  
ich würde sagen im gegenzug für ein weizen hülle ich mich in schweigen   

@einheimischer: mach mir keine angst


----------



## kaete (26. August 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> wovon das nur kommt...
> ich würde sagen im gegenzug für ein weizen hülle ich mich in schweigen
> 
> @einheimischer: mach mir keine angst




Heee, das nennt man Erpressung    
... oder... hmmm.... naja.... na gut... gebongt!   

@EH: zeigs ihm!    *duckundweg*


Grüße


----------



## Einheimischer (26. August 2005)

leeqwar hat alles verraten!!! Ich war so geschockt, dass ich die Tour spontan abgebrochen habe  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (26. August 2005)

stimmt ja gar nicht !   

seid mal froh, dass ihr nicht mehr mitgefahren seid. da waren heute einige idioten unterwegs. der beste war einer, der mich in rohrbach im kreisel abdrängen wollte, um mir danach durchs fenster zu erzählen, dass man mit dem rad nicht durch den kreisel fahren darf.


----------



## Einheimischer (26. August 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt ja gar nicht !
> 
> seid mal froh, dass ihr nicht mehr mitgefahren seid. da waren heute einige idioten unterwegs. der beste war einer, der mich in rohrbach im kreisel abdrängen wollte, um mir danach durchs fenster zu erzählen, dass man mit dem rad nicht durch den kreisel fahren darf.



Der war bestimmt vom BDR   

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (26. August 2005)

da läßt man euch mal alleine radeln, und dann sowas!


----------



## Limit83 (30. August 2005)

Hey Leute!
Hoffe ich hab bis am Freitag das meiste an Arbeiten für den Marathon erledigt und kann mit euch etwas biken gehen. Wollte traillastiges GA fahren   , d. h. auch die Strecke teilweise abfahren, um zu sehen wie gut der Kalk das Gewitter, das sie für Donnerstag abend angekündigt haben, überstanden hat.
Ist noch jemdan dabei überhaupt, oder fahrt ihr bei dem Wetter nur mit eurem Cannondale zur Eisdiele?   
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Einheimischer (30. August 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute!
> Hoffe ich hab bis am Freitag das meiste an Arbeiten für den Marathon erledigt und kann mit euch etwas biken gehen. Wollte traillastiges GA fahren   , d. h. auch die Strecke teilweise abfahren, um zu sehen wie gut der Kalk das Gewitter, das sie für Donnerstag abend angekündigt haben, überstanden hat.
> Ist noch jemdan dabei überhaupt, oder fahrt ihr bei dem Wetter nur mit eurem Cannondale zur Eisdiele?
> Gruß Limit!



Sicher nicht mit dem Cannondale - dass kann nur einer...  
Im Ernst, Freitag läuft bei mir gar nix, absolute Ruhe ist angesagt  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (31. August 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher nicht mit dem Cannondale - dass kann nur einer...
> Im Ernst, Freitag läuft bei mir gar nix, absolute Ruhe ist angesagt
> 
> Grüße.


Genau!  
Werde Freitag auch Pause machen!


----------



## kaete (2. September 2005)

Bin heute auch nicht dabei. 

Drücke Euch für´s WE ganz fest die Daumen!!   
Hoffe Ihr übersteht die Strecke besser als ich bei der Vorfahrt   

Grüße


----------



## Einheimischer (2. September 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> Bin heute auch nicht dabei.
> 
> Drücke Euch für´s WE ganz fest die Daumen!!
> Hoffe Ihr übersteht die Strecke besser als ich bei der Vorfahrt
> ...



Daraus entnehme ich, dass du Sonntag nicht vorhast mitzufahren? Sehr schade!

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (2. September 2005)

@einheimischer he, was bist du denn sooooooooo früh wach, ober bist du immer noch wach?


----------



## Einheimischer (2. September 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> @einheimischer he, was bist du denn sooooooooo früh wach, ober bist du immer noch wach?



Gehört alles zur Marathonvorbereitung   

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (2. September 2005)

Wie es aussieht bin ich dann heute wohl alleine unterwegs?


----------



## Einheimischer (2. September 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie es aussieht bin ich dann heute wohl alleine unterwegs?



Schicksal der Extremverrückten, kann man leider nix machen  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (2. September 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Schicksal der Extremverrückten, kann man leider nix machen
> 
> Grüße.


Ich bin nicht Extremverrückt! Es ist diese Stimme im Kopf...


----------



## Einheimischer (2. September 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nicht Extremverrückt! Es ist diese Stimme im Kopf...



Probier mal das: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mir hats geholfen!   

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (2. September 2005)

Mach ich! Aber da ich den Stoff noch nicht habe, muss ich jetzt mal aufs Bike, die Stimmt gibt einfach keine Ruhe!


----------



## Einheimischer (2. September 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach ich! Aber da ich den Stoff noch nicht habe, muss ich jetzt mal aufs Bike, die Stimmt gibt einfach keine Ruhe!



Viel Spass   

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (2. September 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spass
> 
> Grüße.


Geil Geil Geil wars!!! 
Die Strecke ist einfach herrlich. Bin dreimal (!!!) den DB Trail gefahren und beim letzten Mal mehr geflogen als gefahren!


----------



## Einheimischer (2. September 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Geil Geil Geil wars!!!
> Die Strecke ist einfach herrlich. Bin dreimal (!!!) den DB Trail gefahren und beim letzten Mal mehr geflogen als gefahren!














Besser!  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (2. September 2005)

Es ist nicht nur diese Stimme! Ich fühl mich auch noch irgendwie wie eine gepaltene Persönlichkeit... Freuen auf Sonntag, Panik vor Sonntag, freuen auf Sonntag, Panik vor Sonntag, ... ???
Geht es da nicht noch jemandem so?


----------



## Einheimischer (2. September 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist nicht nur diese Stimme! Ich fühl mich auch noch irgendwie wie eine gepaltene Persönlichkeit... Freuen auf Sonntag, Panik vor Sonntag, freuen auf Sonntag, Panik vor Sonntag, ... ???
> Geht es da nicht noch jemandem so?



Die Frage muss lauten: wem geht es nicht so?  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (6. September 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Ich kann am Freitag leider nicht, bin in den Fängen der Sportmedizin! Am Samstag hab ich vor nach Zentralfrankreich an den Lac du Der zu fahren, sind ca. 220km. Würde mich über Begleitung auf den ersten 50 - 100km freuen. Geht wohl morgens um 8 Uhr los. 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaete (6. September 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> Ich kann am Freitag leider nicht, bin in den Fängen der Sportmedizin! Am Samstag hab ich vor nach Zentralfrankreich an den Lac du Der zu fahren, sind ca. 220km. Würde mich über Begleitung auf den ersten 50 - 100km freuen. Geht wohl morgens um 8 Uhr los.
> Gruß Limit!



Hey Limit, dann sehen wir uns am Freitag! Bin dort auch dabei!

Komme am Freitag also auch nicht zum Uni-MTB. 

Grüße


----------



## leeqwar (8. September 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Geht wohl morgens um 8 Uhr los.


  

um die uhrzeit würde ich nicht mal mit pia sundstedt radfahren gehen, wenn sie mich fragen würde...   

aber falls das wetter passt, würde ich morgen mittag um 14.30 an der uni sein.


----------



## Limit83 (8. September 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> um die uhrzeit würde ich nicht mal mit pia sundstedt radfahren gehen, wenn sie mich fragen würde...
> 
> aber falls das wetter passt, würde ich morgen mittag um 14.30 an der uni sein.


Ich bin schon mit der um 7 Uhr zusammen losgefahren und das auch noch an einem wunderschönen Sonntag!

edit: Und da hab ich noch Geld für bezahlt!


----------



## Pandur (9. September 2005)

Ach, ich vermisse den Freitagstreff...
Habe aber leider momentan keine Zeit dafür :-(
Na ja, in ca 1 Monat bin ich wieder dabei. 
Außerdem schulde ich dem Einheimischen noch eine Blindniete *schäm* Bekommst du wieder, sobald ich wieder dabei bin...
Also, habt mal weiterhin viel Spass bei den Touren!


----------



## Einheimischer (9. September 2005)

@Pandur, wenns weiter nix ist...  

@all

ich muss leider meine Saison früher beenden als geplant, soll heissen ich hab ab sofort Pause. Die Woche war meine eigene, ganz besondere "Mission of Pain", Zahnschmerzen vom feinsten mit einer Schwellung in Tennisballgröße. Ich hab mich von Montag bis heut ohne essen und schlafen gequält, heut morgen hab ich dann endlich allen Mut zusammen genommen und bin zum ZA - hat zwar sau weh getan, aber nun gehts mir wenigstens etwas besser. Da ich nun den ersten Schritt gemacht habe, werde ich gleich die schon länger anstehende Komplettsanierung meines Kauwerkzeuges in Angriff nehmen. Da dies leider auch mit einer OP verbunden ist und ich auch z. Zt Antibiotika nehmen muss, ist momentan mit biken essig  Das ganze wird ca. 6-8 Wochen dauern, dann werde ich gleich, mit hoffentlich neuem Elan und alter Stärke, ins Wintertraining einsteigen um euch nächtes Jahr um die Ohren zu fahren  

Ich hoffe ihr versteht das.

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (9. September 2005)

hui, dachte mir schon sowas, da es so ruhig in kirkel war   
dann mach mal, dass du wieder auf die höhe kommst, damit wir den chaka-cup fahren können   

gute besserung !   


@all: kommt denn überhaupt wer an die uni ? um dort alleine zu stehen, fahre ich nicht durch die ganze stadt. dann drehe ich evtl hier ne runde oder gehe laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (9. September 2005)

Huhu,

da ich noch in dem tollen Simmern sitze ...   
Aber nächste Woche sollte es wieder klappen.

ciao

scotty23


----------



## Limit83 (9. September 2005)

@Eh: Gute Besserung! 
@all: Machts die Woche gut ohne mich, werde mal in Frankreich rumbiken. Aber die Aktion mit dem Hinfahren werde ich bei den Witterungsbedingungen wohl absagen. Alleine 220km gegen Wind und Regen... nö...  Dabei hab ich mich so darauf gefreut mal was neues zu sehen!


----------



## leeqwar (9. September 2005)

dann mal viel spass und drink nicht so viel champagner   
man hört von sportstudenten ja so einige ausschweifungen   

@einheimischer: sollen wir uns nächstes semester für sport einschreiben


----------



## Limit83 (9. September 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> dann mal viel spass und drink nicht so viel champagner
> man hört von sportstudenten ja so einige ausschweifungen
> 
> @einheimischer: sollen wir uns nächstes semester für sport einschreiben


Ich werd mich zurückhalten! Aber ihr beider würdet bestimmt klasse bei uns reinpassen!


----------



## Einheimischer (9. September 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd mich zurückhalten! Aber ihr beider würdet bestimmt klasse bei uns reinpassen!



Gibts dort zufälligerweise ein Pfarrfest in der Nähe?
Alleine schon wegen dem Sportstudentenlied wäre die Einschreibung überlegenswert  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (9. September 2005)

pfarrfest ?   
dort wo limit hinfährt baden die leute in champagner !    


ich bin übrigens immer noch am hadern, ob ich morgen abend in daun starten soll. aber für nur eine halbe stunde so weit zu fahren... andererseits nachts durchs parkhaus heizen hört sich durchaus nach spass an... hmm...


----------



## Einheimischer (9. September 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> pfarrfest ?
> dort wo limit hinfährt baden die leute in champagner !
> 
> 
> ich bin übrigens immer noch am hadern, ob ich morgen abend in daun starten soll. aber für nur eine halbe stunde so weit zu fahren... andererseits nachts durchs parkhaus heizen hört sich durchaus nach spass an... hmm...



Wenn ich fit wäre würde ich mitfahren, allerdings traue ich mich momentan nichtmal mehr vor die Tür - vorhin hab ich mir eine Suppe gekauft, da fingen alle Kinder im Supermarkt an zu   als sie mich sahen  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (9. September 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich fit wäre würde ich mitfahren, allerdings traue ich mich momentan nichtmal mehr vor die Tür - vorhin hab ich mir eine Suppe gekauft, da fingen alle Kinder im Supermarkt an zu   als sie mich sahen
> 
> Grüße.



du sollst doch nicht mehr ohne kleider einkaufen gehen...


----------



## 007ike (9. September 2005)

he dass mit dem Lied gefällt mir! Ich mache da auch mit!!!!  
Aber Kaete könnte es uns nochmal vorsingen, damit wir dann auch alles richtig machen  

Geh jetzt heim, machts gut


----------



## kaete (10. September 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> he dass mit dem Lied gefällt mir! Ich mache da auch mit!!!!
> Aber Kaete könnte es uns nochmal vorsingen, damit wir dann auch alles richtig machen
> 
> Geh jetzt heim, machts gut


Mir klar, dass Euch das Lied gefällt *grins* 
Aber nee nee, das Lied müsst ihr euch schon von Limit vorsingen lassen; mich habt ihr das letzte Mal noch ziemlich lange aufgezogen ... von wegen "schlimme Wörter in den Mund nehmen"  ...
*vor Scharm schon wieder ganz rot werd*

.. bei mir gibt´s ab jetzt nur noch Kirchenlieder und Schlager, so!   

Grüße


@Einheimischer: Von mir auch alles Gute für Dein Zahn-Projekt *dauemndrück*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (12. September 2005)

@einheimischer: WILKOMMEN im Club der Invaliden!

...ich bin zu alt für diesen Scheiß!  

Tut mir echt leid wengen Deiner Zahnprobleme-möcht ich nicht tauschen mit Dir!!  

@alle: gibt ein paar geile Bilder vom Marathon - auch von Dir leegquar !
Werd sie jetzt nach und nach einstellen lassen....leeqi...wir müssen uns noch halbberuflich unterhalten... schick mir mal Deine Nummer... ich denke wir machen da was, was wir  schon besprochen haben..aber pssssst!!!!!!!!!  
Gruß


----------



## leeqwar (12. September 2005)

dann hab ich wenigstens bildliche erinnerungen an den ersten wettkampf mit materialproblemen. ich musste ja letztens noch so gross angeben..   

und dabei hatte ich mich schon auf dem hobby-treppchen gesehen...     

nummer schreib ich dir per pm.


----------



## Einheimischer (14. September 2005)

Danke für die viele Unterstützung - bin auch ganz stolz auf mich, morgen ist schon mein 3. ZA Termin   

Grüße.


----------



## scotty23 (14. September 2005)

Hallo EH,

auch von mir natürlich gute Besserung !

Bis demnächst

ciao
scotty23

der noch nicht weiß ob er am Freitag mitfährt
da er i. m. auch etwas kränkelt


----------



## Oberaggi (23. September 2005)

Fährt freitags eigentlich keiner mehr?   
Ich fahre heute ca. 17h von Bexbach Richtung Kirkel, Würzbach, Mandelbachtal.

Wenn jemand Lust hat sich unterwegs anzuschließen...

Ich muss noch mal die Forstautobahn neben den Gleisen kurz hinter Hassel runterfahren


----------



## Limit83 (23. September 2005)

Hallo Leute! 
Will heute jemand einen Guide von der Uni aus? Also ich werde für 1h "Vorbelastung" fahren. Mit Eh rechne ich nicht, was ist mit den anderen? leeqwar?
14.30 Uhr wieder? Oder würde später einer mitfahren? Offiziell gibt es ja keinen HSSP Treff in den Semesterferien.
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Einheimischer (23. September 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> Will heute jemand einen Guide von der Uni aus? Also ich werde für 1h "Vorbelastung" fahren. Mit Eh rechne ich nicht, was ist mit den anderen? leeqwar?
> 14.30 Uhr wieder? Oder würde später einer mitfahren? Offiziell gibt es ja keinen HSSP Treff in den Semesterferien.
> Gruß Limit!



Richtig erkannt, ich schone mich vorsichtshalber heute, da ich noch nicht genau weiss, ob ich morgen Rennen fahren werde  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (23. September 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig erkannt, ich schone mich vorsichtshalber heute, da ich noch nicht genau weiss, ob ich morgen Rennen fahren werde
> 
> Grüße.


Dann mal noch gute Erholung! Sehen uns morgen aber? Wird wohl mein letztes Rennen für 2005 werden.
Gruß


----------



## Einheimischer (23. September 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mal noch gute Erholung! Sehen uns morgen aber? Wird wohl mein letztes Rennen für 2005 werden.
> Gruß



Ja, vorbeikommen tue ich auf jeden Fall  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (23. September 2005)

ich setze auch aus heute. bin gestern noch rekom gefahren, um die haldenaktion halbwegs wieder zu kompensieren. hätte aber auch keine zeit heute mittag.


----------



## Oberaggi (23. September 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> Will heute jemand einen Guide von der Uni aus? Also ich werde für 1h "Vorbelastung" fahren. Mit Eh rechne ich nicht, was ist mit den anderen? leeqwar?
> 14.30 Uhr wieder? Oder würde später einer mitfahren? Offiziell gibt es ja keinen HSSP Treff in den Semesterferien.
> Gruß Limit!


Siehe oben, oder ist das zu spät?
Dreimal DB-trail wäre doch was...


----------



## gaubiker (29. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 
bin durch zufall auf diese seite gekommen. ich ( wir ) kommen aus siersburg und wollen mal neues gelände kennenlernen!

hier mal ein einblick von uns 

http://www.alpencross.com/index.php

ich würde mich freuen wenn wir mal zusammen eine tour starten würden.
Gruss gaubiker


----------



## leeqwar (29. September 2005)

gaubiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> bin durch zufall auf diese seite gekommen. ich ( wir ) kommen aus siersburg und wollen mal neues gelände kennenlernen!
> 
> hier mal ein einblick von uns
> ...



wir bzw ich zumindest kenne die seite. habe sie bezüglich eures spendenprojekts auch mal hier gepostet. 
falls du/ihr mal freitags mitfahren willst, melde dich einfach hier oder bei limit. 
ich persönlich bin auch von zeit zu zeit im warndt unterwegs.


----------



## gaubiker (29. September 2005)

von wo startet ihr denn..wenn geht es ja nur noch samstags..wochentags wird es leider zu früh und schnell dunkel..kannst mal reinschauen bei "Tommy´s  Bikerrunde" ich bin fast jeden tag unterwegs!!

Gruss gaubiker


----------



## leeqwar (29. September 2005)

gaubiker schrieb:
			
		

> von wo startet ihr denn..wenn geht es ja nur noch samstags..wochentags wird es leider zu früh und schnell dunkel..kannst mal reinschauen bei "Tommy´s  Bikerrunde" ich bin fast jeden tag unterwegs!!
> 
> Gruss gaubiker



und du bist tommy ? 
ich kenne von den cc-rennen mindestens 2 andere von euch.

freitags ist ja eigentlich hochschulsport. daher ist treffpunkt immer uni. liegt auch ansonsten schön zentral. die termine fürs wintersemester weiss ich nicht, da kann limit vielleicht was zu sagen. 
der treff ist übrigens NICHT NUR für studenten
(@limit: bekomme ich für soviel werbung ein fleisskärtchen ?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (29. September 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> und du bist tommy ?
> ich kenne von den cc-rennen mindestens 2 andere von euch.
> 
> freitags ist ja eigentlich hochschulsport. daher ist treffpunkt immer uni. liegt auch ansonsten schön zentral. die termine fürs wintersemester weiss ich nicht, da kann limit vielleicht was zu sagen.
> ...


Oh ja, dafür bekommst du einen Stempel! Bei 100 Stempel bekommst du eine kostenlos geführte Tour bei strömendem Regen! ;-)

Also im Winter sieht es genauso aus wie bisher immer: Freitags 14 Uhr an den Beachvolleyballfeldern / vor Halle 6. Desweitern eben der Fahrtechniktreff wohl für Samstag morgen.... 10 Uhr?

Gruß Limit!


----------



## gaubiker (30. September 2005)

ich kann wochentags leider nicht teilnehmen..es gibt noch leute die arbeiten*ggg*ich bin erst gegen 16:00 zu hause.. dann geht es eigentlich nur samstags!

ihr könnt euch ja mal zu uns kommen..obwohl die tage werden immer kürzer !!


----------



## gaubiker (30. September 2005)

ja, ich bin tommy

ich würde den stempel dann umwandeln in ein ?? bier oder!


----------



## kaete (4. Oktober 2005)

So ihr Lieben, 

so ganz passt es hier nicht rein, wollte aber nicht extra ein neues Thema eröffnen....

bevor ich mich aus dem Staub mache wollte ich mich noch bei Euch verabschieden; am Donnerstag geht es für mich ja nach England. 
Besonders liebe Grüße gehen an die Fahrer vom Freitags-Uni-MTB-Treff 
- Jungs, treibt keinen Unfug solange ich nicht da bin.

Bis bald und viele Grüße, 

Kaete


----------



## leeqwar (4. Oktober 2005)

und was ist mit einer abschiedstour ???   

irgendwie verlieren wir viele leute ans ausland. oder ist das der grosse verschleiss ?


----------



## scotty23 (4. Oktober 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> So ihr Lieben,
> 
> so ganz passt es hier nicht rein, wollte aber nicht extra ein neues Thema eröffnen....
> 
> ...



Dort kannst Du aber gar nicht deiner primär Sportart nachgehen   
Der Ball fliegt ja dauernd ins Wasser    Und biken ist dort auch nicht
angesagt musst auf dem sigeltrail dann immer links fahren.... das ist nicht
gut man kommt immer wieder auf die rechte seite ... 
Kannst Du nicht Samstag nach dem HSSP fahren ? England läft doch
nicht weg oder ?

   

ciao

scotty


----------



## kaete (5. Oktober 2005)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> Dort kannst Du aber gar nicht deiner primär Sportart nachgehen
> Der Ball fliegt ja dauernd ins Wasser    Und biken ist dort auch nicht
> angesagt musst auf dem sigeltrail dann immer links fahren.... das ist nicht
> gut man kommt immer wieder auf die rechte seite ...
> ...



@Leeqwar: Sorry, ich weiß, eine Abschiedstour wäre schon toll gewesen... 

@Scotty: Bin selbst mal gespannt in welcher Sportart ich mich dort austoben kann   
Ach so, HSSP am Samstag: hmm, ich befürchte fast meine Fähre würde nicht auf mich warten, und am ersten Tag dann einfach nicht zur Arbeit erscheinen macht sich glaube ich auch nicht gut   


Komme ja wieder. 

Grüße, 
Kaete


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Oktober 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> Komme ja wieder.



Das hat moose auch gesagt 
Trotzdem alles Gute und viel Spass im Heimatland deiner Primärsportart  
Achja, wenn du ein neues Bike suchst, die bauen dort recht schöne 

@all

Wer kommt den morgen zum Uni Treff? 007ike und ich wollten mal wieder mitfahren. Ich hätte als Tourenvorschlag die Kirkler Trails, da war ich schon urewig nicht mehr! Wir würden aber trotzdem an die Uni geradelt kommen.

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (6. Oktober 2005)

aber ob kaete auch weiss, dass es dort andere trikots gibt ?






wird schon sehen, was sie davon hat   

ich schaue dann gleich mal, was ein ryan-air flug und eine eintrittskarte zu einem national-spiel kosten.


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Oktober 2005)

*sing*
...
_Three lions on a shirt
Jules Rimet still gleaming
No more years of hurt
No more need for dreaming_
...
_It's coming home, it's coming home,
It's coming, football's coming home_ 

  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (6. Oktober 2005)

Als ich bin auch dabei    Weiß schon gar nicht mehr
war das 14:00 Uhr oder 14:30 Uhr   


@ EH


			
				Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Wir würden aber trotzdem an die Uni geradelt kommen.



Wer ist den wir etwa tozzi ?

Gruß

scotty


----------



## 007ike (7. Oktober 2005)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich bin auch dabei    Weiß schon gar nicht mehr
> war das 14:00 Uhr oder 14:30 Uhr
> 
> 
> ...


nee ich bin´s!  

Hab gerade mit Snoopy telefoniert! 

Treffpunkt ist heute 14.30 Uhr Betzenthalstadion St.Ingbert. Scotty schaffst du das????


----------



## scotty23 (7. Oktober 2005)

Jep 14:30 Uhr Betzenthalstadion in St.Ingbert ist o.k.

das schaffe ich   

Bis später

scotty


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Oktober 2005)

Sehr schön, dann kann ich länger mithalten, wenn ich nicht soweit anreisen muss  Bis später.

Grüße.


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Oktober 2005)

Vieleicht liest das ja noch jemand?! Es könnte sein, dass wir  uns 10-15 Min. verspäten... 007ike steht noch im Stau   

Grüße.


----------



## scotty23 (7. Oktober 2005)

Na dann wünsche ich euch viel spass im
Wasgau.

Nette Tour heute. Bin dann doch durch den Wald
nach Hause 

ciao

scotty


----------



## scotty23 (13. Oktober 2005)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann wünsche ich euch viel spass im
> Wasgau.



Dachte Wasgau wäre letzte Woche  tsss 
Naja seis drum wer fährt den morgen ??
Würde mich freuen bei dem tollen Wetter ne Runde mit
netter Begeleitung zu drehen.

Grüße

Scotty


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Oktober 2005)

Falls meine Erkältung nicht noch schlimmer wird,bin ich morgen dabei  

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (14. Oktober 2005)

Samstags ist echt schlecht für mich ... (Lemberg Marathon)
da muss ich mich immer zwischen 2 Hobbies entscheiden ...
Meistens gewinnt dann der Hallenspocht  

sorry.

Freitags kann ich nachmittags sowieso nicht  es sei denn ich habe mal Urlaub.

nochmal sorry.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (14. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

das wäre dann 14:00 Uhr Halle 6 !!??

ciao

scotty


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Oktober 2005)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> das wäre dann 14:00 Uhr Halle 6 !!??
> 
> ...



Eigentlich 14:30 Uhr Halle 6!!! Allerdings kann ich verm. nicht kommen, fühle mich Hundeelend. leeqwar wollte aber auch fahren.

Edit: Ich glaub, ich probiers doch mal, bin dann 14:30 an Halle 6.

Grüße.


----------



## scotty23 (14. Oktober 2005)

o.k. supie dann bis 14:30 Uhr


----------



## Limit83 (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute! 
Bin wieder da? Hat mich jemand vermisst? Nein? Gut so! Also, ich beginnt das Programm schonmal am kommenden Freitag um 14 Uhr vor Halle 6. Also wie üblich beginnt der MTB Treffpunkt eine Woche vorm offiziellen HSSP Programmstart! Rufe mal alle Verrückten auf, die bei jedem Wetter biken gehen und Freitag mittags nichts vorhaben vorbeizuschauen! 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Limit83 (2. November 2005)

Hey Leute!
Will nur mal ankündigen, dass ich am Freitag nicht zum HSSP Treff kommen kann. Haber aber adäquaten Ersatz gefunden! Snoop wird die Vertretung für mich machen und bestimmt mal wieder eine klasse Tour für euch zusammenstellen!  Viel Spaß ohne mich!  
Gruß Limit!


----------



## snoopy-bike (4. November 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute!
> Will nur mal ankündigen, dass ich am Freitag nicht zum HSSP Treff kommen kann. Haber aber adäquaten Ersatz gefunden! Snoop wird die Vertretung für mich machen und bestimmt mal wieder eine klasse Tour für euch zusammenstellen!  Viel Spaß ohne mich!
> Gruß Limit!





Nee,
das wir er nämlich leider nicht, weil

a) das Wetter für einen Schönwetterfahrer definitiv zu schlecht ist und

b) was noch viel scheissser ist, daß...
    ich noch einen Termin, der bis Nachmittags geht, aufgebrummt bekommen  habe und dann wird mir der Streß zu groß!  

Aber guckt doch mal Samstags am *alten* Hallenbad in St. Ingbert vorbei um 13.00 Uhr treffen sich da die MTB'ler!
Morgen fahre ich dort auf jeden Fall!  
Gruß
snoopy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (4. November 2005)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Nee,
> das wir er nämlich leider nicht, weil
> 
> a) das Wetter für einen Schönwetterfahrer definitiv zu schlecht ist und
> ...


Ui... Das ist schlecht!   
Aber ich denke ihr schafft es auch euch selbst zu organisieren! Bei mir geht es heute leider auch definitiv nicht. 
Wenn ihr interesse habt könnt ihr aber wie snoop schon sagte gern morgen in IGB vorbeischauen.
Gruß Limit (der bei dem Wetter sogar GERNE Rad fahren würde   )


----------



## leeqwar (4. November 2005)

wenn es nicht wieder anfängt stark zu regnen, würde ich auf jeden fall kommen. da noch jemand kommen will, der aber wahrscheinlich erst später kann, würde ich eine schleife fahren und etwas später nochmal an der uni vorbeischauen.


----------



## leeqwar (4. November 2005)

ich bin am hadern. zzt regnet es nicht...
würde denn überhaupt noch sonst jemand kommen ?


----------



## Pandur (4. November 2005)

hmmmm, wollte ja schon...
Ich lass es dann aber wohl doch sein. Denn Ich habe eh noch etwas zu tun so dass die Zeit knapp wird und fahrradtechnisch bin ich momentan eh nicht soo fit...
Aber lasst mal hören wer trotzdem kommen würde. Jetzt wird es ja auch eng...


----------



## leeqwar (4. November 2005)

hier ist ein stück blauer himmel zu sehen. ich fahre gleich los und einfach mal an der uni vorbei.


----------



## Einheimischer (4. November 2005)

Bei mir wirds heute leider auch nix, bin gerade erst heimgekommen. Richtig motviert bin ich bei dem Wetter eh nicht  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (4. November 2005)

so konnte ich heute wenigstens meine trail-kenntnisse hinter dem wildgehege wieder auffrischen und nach langer zeit wieder das treppenstück zum güterbahnhof runterschliddern (wo sonst nie jemand mit runter will).


----------



## Limit83 (11. November 2005)

Hey Leute!
War heute ja überhaupt nix los! Was ist los mit euch? Keine Lust den Winterpokal zu stürmen?    War heute mit Snoop 1,5 h Singletrails unsicher machen und danach noch alleine 2 h im Bliesgau unterwegs... Also auf mehr Teilnehmer würd ich mich echt freuen!
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Einheimischer (11. November 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute!
> War heute ja überhaupt nix los! Was ist los mit euch? Keine Lust den Winterpokal zu stürmen?    War heute mit Snoop 1,5 h Singletrails unsicher machen und danach noch alleine 2 h im Bliesgau unterwegs... Also auf mehr Teilnehmer würd ich mich echt freuen!
> Gruß Limit!



Magen Darm Grippe  :kotz: Würde ich soviel auf'm Rad sitzen, wie auf'm Klo, hätte ich mir bereits einen enormen Trainingsvorsprung erarbeitet  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (12. November 2005)

@limit:
pfff, letzte woche stand ich auch alleine an der uni.   nein, im ernst. ich wäre sowohl beim hssp als auch bei dem treffpunkt heute in der nauwies sehr gerne mitgefahren, aber es hat zeitlich nicht geklappt. auch jetzt noch muss ich bei dem schönen wetter arbeiten   

@einheimischer: gute besserung, schnellbinder soll helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (12. November 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> @einheimischer: gute besserung, schnellbinder soll helfen



Danke. Schnellbinder? blos nicht!! Ich hab jetzt in 4 Tagen gute 2 Kg abgenommen, wenn dass so weiter geht, hab ich in 3 Wochen Idealgewicht!  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (12. November 2005)




----------



## Einheimischer (12. November 2005)

Cool, du hast ja die Korken damals in Mehring aufgehoben  

Grüße.


----------



## PirateSB (15. November 2005)

wie sieht's denn eigentlich nächsten freitag aus - würde dann gerne mal mit fahren, fahrt ihr auf jeden fall (ausser bei regen)???


----------



## Limit83 (15. November 2005)

DeadKennedy schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht's denn eigentlich nächsten freitag aus - würde dann gerne mal mit fahren, fahrt ihr auf jeden fall (ausser bei regen)???


Hey!
Ich fahre auf jeden Fall! Sogar bei Regen, Schnee, Glatteis, ...   
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Limit83 (16. November 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey!
> Ich fahre auf jeden Fall! Sogar bei Regen, Schnee, Glatteis, ...
> Gruß Limit!


Aber jetzt würd ich mal gern noch wissen wer sonst noch kommt?


----------



## scotty23 (16. November 2005)

Hi,

will mich ja nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster legen vor allem nicht bei dem Regen
aber u.U. bin ich auch mal wieder dabei 

Klappt natürlich nur wenn ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro komme.

ciao
scotty23


----------



## PirateSB (17. November 2005)

...bei mir siehts so aus, als könnte es diesmal tatsächlich klappen - auch je nach dem, wie ich freitag aus dem büro komme...   wo genau trefft ihr euch denn immer? ist das am beach-volleyball-feld??? leeqwar: wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## Limit83 (17. November 2005)

DeadKennedy schrieb:
			
		

> ...bei mir siehts so aus, als könnte es diesmal tatsächlich klappen - auch je nach dem, wie ich freitag aus dem büro komme...   wo genau trefft ihr euch denn immer? ist das am beach-volleyball-feld??? leeqwar: wie siehts bei dir aus?


Genau! Wenn du die Beachvolleyballfeldern siehst, wirst du uns auch hören.. ähm sehen!   
Gruß und bis morgen! (Kette links, denn es ist Winterpokalzeit!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (17. November 2005)

DeadKennedy schrieb:
			
		

> leeqwar: wie siehts bei dir aus?



edit: habe gerade erfahren, dass ich morgen nicht kommen kann, da ich leider auf eine beerdigung muss.

aber deadkennedy du kennst ja schon den einheimischen und limit stellt immer sehr schöne touren zusammen.


----------



## Einheimischer (17. November 2005)

Bei mir wird das morgen leider auch nix, bekomme meine Magenprobleme einfach nicht in den Griff  Ist sowieso fraglich ob ich dieses Jahr überhaupt nochmal fahren kann, da jetzt die Endphase meiner Zahnbehandlung beginnt  

Grüße.


----------



## PirateSB (18. November 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jetzt würd ich mal gern noch wissen wer sonst noch kommt?



moin - bis jetzt sieht's gut aus - denke, es klappt. Wenn was dazwischen kommt, melde ich mich hier heute Mittag noch mal. Bis später...


----------



## Limit83 (18. November 2005)

DeadKennedy schrieb:
			
		

> moin - bis jetzt sieht's gut aus - denke, es klappt. Wenn was dazwischen kommt, melde ich mich hier heute Mittag noch mal. Bis später...


Wo warst du?


----------



## Jolly Rogers (18. November 2005)

Bin vom 26.12-30.12.05 im Saarland und würde gerne mal ne Runde mit euch drehen wenn eine Tour stattfindet.


----------



## PirateSB (18. November 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo warst du?



konnte leider nicht ganz so weg wie geplant, und bin deshalb mit klitzekleiner verspätung so gg. 14:15 eingelaufen. bin dann noch im suchmodus um den treffpunkt
rum und habe bis ca. halb drei gewartet. ich fürchte, wir haben uns 
da verpasst...! shit, hatte echt bock-blöd gelaufen... bin dann allein los, aber auch nur so eine stunde lang.... hatte nämlich genialerweise auch noch die pumpe vergessen, und ohne wolte ich dann lieber nicht so weit fahren... 
event. können wir ja sonntags mal los - unter der woche ist bei mir wg. der arbeit immer so ne sache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (18. November 2005)

DeadKennedy schrieb:
			
		

> konnte leider nicht ganz so weg wie geplant, und bin deshalb mit klitzekleiner verspätung so gg. 14:15 eingelaufen. bin dann noch im suchmodus um den treffpunkt
> rum und habe bis ca. halb drei gewartet. ich fürchte, wir haben uns
> da verpasst...! shit, hatte echt bock-blöd gelaufen... bin dann allein los, aber auch nur so eine stunde lang.... hatte nämlich genialerweise auch noch die pumpe vergessen, und ohne wolte ich dann lieber nicht so weit fahren...
> event. können wir ja sonntags mal los - unter der woche ist bei mir wg. der arbeit immer so ne sache...


Wir haben bis 14.10 Uhr gewartet. Dann wurde uns das rumstehen zu kalt...   
Samstags haben wir Vereinstreffpunkt in IGB, wie Snoop schonmal hier erwähnte und Sonntags fahr ich meist eine Runde auf der Straße Richtung Bliesgau! 
Gruß


----------



## Limit83 (18. November 2005)

Jolly Rogers schrieb:
			
		

> Bin vom 26.12-30.12.05 im Saarland und würde gerne mal ne Runde mit euch drehen wenn eine Tour stattfindet.


Offiziell gibt es keinen Hochschulsporttreff, aber dennoch werden sich ein paar harte Kerle bestimmt Freitags um 14 Uhr an der Uni treffen. Ansonsten werd ich hier mal noch meinen Trainingsplan für die Zeit zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr posten, wenns soweit ist!
Gruß


----------



## PirateSB (21. November 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben bis 14.10 Uhr gewartet. Dann wurde uns das rumstehen zu kalt...
> Samstags haben wir Vereinstreffpunkt in IGB, wie Snoop schonmal hier erwähnte und Sonntags fahr ich meist eine Runde auf der Straße Richtung Bliesgau!
> Gruß



hi limit-habe am 28.11.05 (montag) urlaub - wenn's nicht gerade regnet, werde ich eine runde fahren. wenn du zeit & lust hast, können wir uns dann 
treffen. uhrzeit ist eigentlich egal...
gruß
dk


----------



## Limit83 (21. November 2005)

DeadKennedy schrieb:
			
		

> hi limit-habe am 28.11.05 (montag) urlaub - wenn's nicht gerade regnet, werde ich eine runde fahren. wenn du zeit & lust hast, können wir uns dann
> treffen. uhrzeit ist eigentlich egal...
> gruß
> dk


Bin Montags leider ganztägig an der Uni beschäftigt! Da komm ich nicht zum fahren! Wünsch dir aber viel Spaß! Vielleicht sind ja noch andere hier, die spontan eine Runde mit dir drehen? Leqwar? Einheimischer?
Gruß


----------



## Einheimischer (21. November 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin Montags leider ganztägig an der Uni beschäftigt! Da komm ich nicht zum fahren! Wünsch dir aber viel Spaß! Vielleicht sind ja noch andere hier, die spontan eine Runde mit dir drehen? Leqwar? Einheimischer?
> Gruß



... wie gesagt, evtl. in ca. 4 Wochen wieder  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (22. November 2005)

ich werde in den nächsten tagen und wochen wieder öfter auf dem rad sitzen. habe endlich wieder etwas zeit


----------



## Limit83 (22. November 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde in den nächsten tagen und wochen wieder öfter auf dem rad sitzen. habe endlich wieder etwas zeit


Na das hört sich doch fast nach einer Zusage für Freitag an? Außerdem soll es ja schneien!   
Gruß


----------



## leeqwar (23. November 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Na das hört sich doch fast nach einer Zusage für Freitag an? Außerdem soll es ja schneien!
> Gruß



schneeregen


----------



## chris84 (23. November 2005)

Pessimist!


----------



## 007ike (23. November 2005)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> Pessimist!


eher REALIST


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (23. November 2005)

abwarten   

wobei der schnee ja viel zu früh wäre, die Kirkeler Nikolaustour is ja erst übernächstes WE


----------



## Limit83 (23. November 2005)

Das Wetter ist egal. Bringt aber alle mal Geld für einen Besuch am Glühweinstand in SB oder IGB mit!   
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Einheimischer (24. November 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter ist egal. Bringt aber alle mal Geld für einen Besuch am Glühweinstand in SB oder IGB mit!
> Gruß Limit!



   

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (24. November 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter ist egal. Bringt aber alle mal Geld für einen Besuch am Glühweinstand in SB oder IGB mit!
> Gruß Limit!



komm jetzt, das kannst du dem zahnlosen nicht antun. kein biken, kein glühwein... der arme wechselt aufeinmal noch ins militante wandererlager.


----------



## Limit83 (24. November 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> komm jetzt, das kannst du dem zahnlosen nicht antun. kein biken, kein glühwein... der arme wechselt aufeinmal noch ins militante wandererlager.


Solange er dort am lagerfeuer seine lieder trillern kann.  
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Einheimischer (24. November 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Solange er dort am lagerfeuer seine lieder trillern kann.
> Gruß Limit!



Ohne Zähne hört sich das noch schlimmer als sonst an  

*sing*: mas mandern mist mess müller must mas maaaaandern   

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (25. November 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> *Ohne Zähne hört sich das noch schlimmer als sonst an*
> 
> *sing*: mas mandern mist mess müller must mas maaaaandern
> 
> Grüße.


Geht das? *wegduck*   

und an alle andere: bis gleich!

Gruß


----------



## 007ike (25. November 2005)

viel Spaß mit der weißen Soße! Ich muss leider noch etwas dafür sorgen, damit die Straßen alle schwarz werden


----------



## kaete (25. November 2005)

Hallo Ihr lieben Freitagsfahrer!!

Viele Gruesse aus England!!

Habe mich mitlerweile an den Linksverkehr gewoehnt - jedoch noch nicht an die viel zu schmalen Strassen, die das Radfahren zu einem Abendteuer machen. Benutze das Rad fast ausschliesslich als Fortbewegungsmittel und bin stattdessen bei einem Runners Club aktiv. 

Ihr braucht also keine Angst zu haben, dass ich Euch naechstes Jahr davon fahre   

Schnee war auch hier gemeldet, laesst aber bislang noch auf sich warten.

Packt Euch schoen warm ein, 

Take care, 
Katrin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pandur (25. November 2005)

Schöne Schneetour heute.
Leider weit über dem Leistungspegel meiner jetzigen Kondition...
Aber danke für's "anschieben". Bin noch gut heimgekommen (den Berg in Scheid dann lieber mit dem Bus bis zur Uni   )


----------



## Limit83 (26. November 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr lieben Freitagsfahrer!!
> 
> Viele Gruesse aus England!!
> 
> ...


Hey!
Schön wieder was von dir zu hören! Wie es sich anhört, hast du dich gut eingelebt? Nur nicht auf den Gedanken kommen dort zu bleiben! Uns fehlt die Frauenquote in der Freitagsgruppe! 
Nur leider weiß ich nicht wie ich dich nach SB locken kann, denn sowas tolles wie Linksverkehr gibt es hier ja nicht. Nur schöne Wälder mit geilen Singletrails und einer netten Mountainbikegruppe die sich jeden Freitag trifft...   
Gruß Limit! 

@Pandur: Super Leistung gestern! Man hat schon gemerkt, dass du dich richtig gequält hast! Super stark! Weiter so!


----------



## leeqwar (26. November 2005)

@kaete: wie gehts im land der roastbeef-esser und starkbiertrinker ?
ich würd in england übrigens auch kein rad fahren. immerhin ist ja die schaltung und der lenker auf der anderen seite   

@limit: war ne schöne tour gestern. einzig der typ mit dem alten rad und der deore-schaltung lag einige male auf kasse.


----------



## Einheimischer (26. November 2005)

@kaete

Schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören, wenigstens eine die sich nochmal aus dem Ausland meldet  

@Freitagstreff

langsam ist bei mir wieder Land in Sicht, in etwa 2 Wochen werde ich wieder mit regelmäßigem Training beginnen und euch natürlich auch wieder Freitags mit meinem Gesang quälen  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (26. November 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> @Freitagstreff
> 
> langsam ist bei mir wieder Land in Sicht, in etwa 2 Wochen werde ich wieder mit regelmäßigem Training beginnen und euch natürlich auch wieder Freitags mit meinem Gesang quälen
> 
> Grüße.


Dann kann ich ja endlich meinen mp3 Player zu Haus lassen. Der Batterieverschleiß wurde mir auch langsam zu hoch!   
Gruß


----------



## Limit83 (1. Dezember 2005)

Hey Leute!
Wer ist denn morgen dabei? 14 Uhr an der Uni!
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (1. Dezember 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute!
> Wer ist denn morgen dabei? 14 Uhr an der Uni!
> Gruß



ich sach mal so, die wahrscheinlichkeit ist recht hoch. aber nur wenn ga auf dem programm steht.


----------



## Pandur (2. Dezember 2005)

wie fit muss man dieses mal sein?
Aber ich weiß es ah nicht, da ich momentan nicht so viel Zeit habe...


----------



## leeqwar (2. Dezember 2005)

hab gerade hin und her überlegt und komme zu dem entschluss, dass es mir zu stark regnet. kälte UND regen macht keinen spass.


----------



## Limit83 (3. Dezember 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> hab gerade hin und her überlegt und komme zu dem entschluss, dass es mir zu stark regnet. kälte UND regen macht keinen spass.


Jup, kalt und nass wars gestern! Dazu auch noch recht einsam....    Aber wenigstens mein mp3 Player hat mit mir gesprochen.   
Gruß Limit!


----------



## leeqwar (9. Dezember 2005)

na das sieht ja gut aus heute. dann wollen wir nachher den limit mal auf den ersten platz im wp bringen.


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Dezember 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> na das sieht ja gut aus heute. dann wollen wir nachher den limit mal auf den ersten platz im wp bringen.



Komme auch, bis gleich  

Grüße.


----------



## Einheimischer (9. Dezember 2005)

Satte 12 Punkte für Limit. 100 Punkte für den Spassfaktor, hat echt mal wieder Laune gemacht, obwohl man die Bomberabfahrt noch hätte mitnehmen können   Ich muss aber gestehen, dass ich gegen Ende ziemlich im A... war   

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (9. Dezember 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Satte 12 Punkte für Limit. 100 Punkte für den Spassfaktor, hat echt mal wieder Laune gemacht, obwohl man die Bomberabfahrt noch hätte mitnehmen können   Ich muss aber gestehen, dass ich gegen Ende ziemlich im A... war
> 
> Grüße.


Du musstest am Anfang ja auch schon so ordentlich Gas geben! Aber du hast noch ordentliche Druck, trotz deiner langen Auszeit! 
Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht heute mit euch zu fahren, wenn nix dazwischen kommt, sollte das die Grundkonstellation für die Freitagsrunde über Winter bleiben!
Gruß Limit!


----------



## leeqwar (10. Dezember 2005)

jepp. hat spass gemacht. war ne schöne tour !   
es war auch heute noch recht mild, die zehen haben fast nicht gekribbelt beim duschen


----------



## Gangaman (10. Dezember 2005)

wie jetzt ????

is nix abgefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (10. Dezember 2005)

noch sehen meine füsse zum glück nicht aus wie die vom reinhold messner


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Dezember 2005)

Der leeqwar sammelt mal wieder PM's - mach mal dein Postfach leer, damit ich dich weiter zuspamen kann  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (10. Dezember 2005)

na fanpost halt   

mein lieber mann, hab ich euch gasgeber heute verflucht


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Dezember 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> na fanpost halt
> 
> mein lieber mann, hab ich euch gasgeber heute verflucht



Wie war dein Volkslauf?   

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (13. Dezember 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> mein lieber mann, hab ich euch gasgeber heute verflucht


Der Einheimische hat zuerst Gas gegeben!


----------



## 007ike (13. Dezember 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Einheimische hat zuerst Gas gegeben!


hab´s mir doch gedacht


----------



## leeqwar (13. Dezember 2005)

das "... und als erster die segel gestrichen." verkneife ich mir jetzt   
es war übrigens mit abstand die schlechteste zeit, die ich mir bisher bei einem volkslauf geleistet habe.


----------



## Limit83 (13. Dezember 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> das "... und als erster die segel gestrichen." verkneife ich mir jetzt
> es war übrigens mit abstand die schlechteste zeit, die ich mir bisher bei einem volkslauf geleistet habe.


Denk einfach daran, dass du dafür nächstes Jahr bei den 6 Läufen im EMC besser abschneiden wirst! 

Ups, weiß ich da schon was von? Darf ich das überhaupt?


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Dezember 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> das "... und als erster die segel gestrichen." verkneife ich mir jetzt
> es war übrigens mit abstand die schlechteste zeit, die ich mir bisher bei einem volkslauf geleistet habe.



Moooooooment, ich hab immerhin 20Km Anreise und ich hatte nix gegessen, da wird man ja wohl nach 3h Fahrzeit kurz nach Hause dürfen um sich frisch zu machen. Der anschliesende Nightride hat ja auch fast nochmal solange gedauert  

Laufen ts ts ts, wozu hat der Mensch das Rad erfunden?!

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Eine Woche ist schon wieder vergangen... Bereit eine neue Freitagsrunde zu starten? Genug regeneriert? Verspreche eine ähnlich abwechselungsreiche und schöne Tour!
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Dezember 2005)

Sollte sich das Wetter bis heute Mittag nicht drastisch ändern, werde ich's mir heute verkneifen  
@Limit: ich würde vorsichtshalber den MP3 Player einstecken... und Gummistiefel  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (16. Dezember 2005)

Das Wetter wird sich ändern: Laut meinem hier vorliegenden Bericht des Wetteramtes Offenbach, wird sich die Regenintensität noch verdreifachen bis 14 Uhr!


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Dezember 2005)

Ich will gefrorenen Boden und Schneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (16. Dezember 2005)

hey limit mach doch mal ne halle für heute klar... zirkeltraining


----------



## Limit83 (16. Dezember 2005)

Also ich fands richtig angenehm heute und bin mal wieder einen bunten Mix aus Trails, Waldautobahnen und Straße gefahren. Natürlich nur ich und mein mp3 Player. Gummistiefel ließ ich übrigens zu hause! 
gruß limit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pandur (29. Dezember 2005)

Ist diesen Freitag wieder 'ne Tour angesetzt?
Wenn ja, wie intensiv wird die sein?


----------



## leeqwar (30. Dezember 2005)

ich werd heute leider nicht kommen, da ich nicht in in sb bin. aber limit fährt bestimmt. der schnee lässt sich auch richtig gut fahren.


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Dezember 2005)

Ich komme auch nicht, der Geist sagt ja, aber der Köper nein  

Grüße.


----------



## Pandur (30. Dezember 2005)

Mir gehts da ähnlich wie dem Einheimischen. 
Nur dass es mir an sich gut geht, aber die Fitness lässt momentan zu wünschen übrig...
Na ja, ich fahre dann wohl mal so in der Gegend rum und geh einkaufen oder so...


----------



## Limit83 (30. Dezember 2005)

Hey Leute!
Ich war heut zwar fahren, habs aber nicht an den Treffpunkt geschafft - hats überhaupt jemand bemerkt? Hatte noch technische Probleme am Rad zu beheben. Und der Schnee lässt sich wirklich gut fahren! Nur die tieffliegenden Schlittenfahrer sind momentan gemeingefährlich! 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## chris84 (30. Dezember 2005)

ich hatte für nen Moment überlegt heut zum treffpunkt zu kommen... aber wenn ich bei den aktuellen Witterungsbedingungen zum TP fahre und wieder zurück reicht das eigentlich völlig als Tour ;-)

und so war ich dann heut mit StefanSLS 3,5h unterwegs aufm Litermont. Der Schnee is echt der Hammer, hat grip ohne Ende! fährt sich fast wie Sand *g*

und Pistenschreck waren wir heut auch... ich glaube man hat uns verflucht 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Momo76 (5. Januar 2006)

Ich (w/29) bin vor kurzem nach SB gezogen und suche jemanden der ab dem Frühjahr (im Moment ist es mir auch ganz ehrlich gesagt viiiieeel zu kalt)
im Raum Saarbrücken Lust hat mit mir zu fahren. Ich bin das letzte mal im Herbst gefahren und auch somit etwas unfit. Also erwartet nicht zuviel 

LG
Momo76


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Januar 2006)

Momo76 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich (w/29) bin vor kurzem nach SB gezogen und suche jemanden der ab dem Frühjahr (im Moment ist es mir auch ganz ehrlich gesagt viiiieeel zu kalt)
> im Raum Saarbrücken Lust hat mit mir zu fahren. Ich bin das letzte mal im Herbst gefahren und auch somit etwas unfit. Also erwartet nicht zuviel
> 
> LG
> Momo76



Komm doch einfach mal zum Uni Treff, im Frühjahr ist der auch wieder besser besucht. Unter der Woche wird auch häufiger mal gefahren, einfach das Forum hier im Auge behalten und spontan mitfahren  

Grüße.


----------



## Momo76 (5. Januar 2006)

Werde ich dann mal tun. Danke für die Info.

LG Momo76


----------



## Limit83 (5. Januar 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Komm doch einfach mal zum Uni Treff, im Frühjahr ist der auch wieder besser besucht. Unter der Woche wird auch häufiger mal gefahren, einfach das Forum hier im Auge behalten und spontan mitfahren
> 
> Grüße.


Ganz genau! Also ich bin bei jedem Wetter Freitags um 14 Uhr an der Uni. Treffpunkt dort ist an den Beachvolleyballfeldern. Ausnahmen kündige ich aber hier an! Wer ist morgen dabei?
Ansonsten wäre ich auch für einen weitern festen Mittwochs oder Dienstagstreffpunkt an der Uni ab März/April. Genauso wie das Wiedererwecken der Einsteigertour/Fahrtechnik für Anfänger einmal die Woche. 
@Momo: Du wirst also die volle Auswahl haben!
Gruß Limit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Momo76 (6. Januar 2006)

Hm, das mit den Anfängertouren klingt gut. Ich kann wegen meiner Arbeit aber immer erst frühstens um 16 Uhr fahren. Gibt es da auch ein Treffen oder kann man sich da vielleicht individuell absprechen? Wieviel km fahrt ihr denn so in der Regel?

LG
Momo76


----------



## leeqwar (6. Januar 2006)

Momo76 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, das mit den Anfängertouren klingt gut. Ich kann wegen meiner Arbeit aber immer erst frühstens um 16 Uhr fahren. Gibt es da auch ein Treffen oder kann man sich da vielleicht individuell absprechen? Wieviel km fahrt ihr denn so in der Regel?
> 
> LG
> Momo76



wenn du lust auf ne tour hast, eröffne hier einfach früh genug nen thread. normalerweise hat immer jemand lust zu fahren. tourlänge kannst du ja selber bestimmen.

freitags gehts momentan etwa 2 stunden lang, später im jahr normalerweise länger. die touren sind aber eigentlich so gut wie immer abkürzbar.


@limit: hab knieprobleme, da will ich heute nichts riskieren. auf einmal komm ich morgen nicht den berg rauf


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Januar 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> @limit: hab knieprobleme, da will ich heute nichts riskieren. auf einmal komm ich morgen nicht den berg rauf



er hat 'ne Schwachstelle  er hat 'ne Schwachstelle  er hat 'ne Schwachstelle  er hat 'ne Schwachstelle  

 

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (19. Januar 2006)

Hey Leute!
Wer ist denn morgen dabei? Ich würd eine LOCKERE Tour vorschlagen, das ganze der Witterung angepasst. Dass es das letzte Mal zu schnell war tut mir leid! Hoffe nicht, dass ich den engsten Kreis vergrault hab. Werde morgen definitiv ein lockeres Tempo anschlagen! Mal wieder gemütlich rollen! 
Also? Wer hat Zeit und Lust mitzukommen?
Gruß Limit!
edit: Nur Bergrunter kann man es ja krachen lassen!


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Januar 2006)

Bin am Start.

Grüße.


----------



## crazyeddie (20. Januar 2006)

wahrscheinlich bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Januar 2006)

Schöne Tour heute, leider hab ich viel zu früh schlapp gemacht, lag aber diesesmal an mir und nicht am zu hohen Tempo  
Neben Schlafentzug war wohl auch ein Hungerast die Ursache, musste auf dem Nachhauseweg sogar noch eine Riegelpause einlegen:





Ich kann euch sagen, es ist nicht lustig einen Powerbar mit Provisorien im Mund zu essen  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (20. Januar 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Tour heute, leider hab ich viel zu früh schlapp gemacht, lag aber diesesmal an mir und nicht am zu hohen Tempo
> Neben Schlafentzug war wohl auch ein Hungerast die Ursache, musste auf dem Nachhauseweg sogar noch eine Riegelpause einlegen:
> 
> 
> ...


Nettes Pic und super, dass du trotz der Umstände mitgefahren bist!  
Den Power Bar hättest du doch besser gelutscht? 
Grüße und gute Besserung!


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Januar 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Nettes Pic und super, dass du trotz der Umstände mitgefahren bist!
> Den Power Bar hättest du doch besser gelutscht?
> Grüße und gute Besserung!



 ...kauen konnte man das eh nicht nennen!
Das Bild hab ich während des "Essens" aus Langeweile gemacht, mehr kommt leider aus meinem Handy nicht raus.
Nächsten Freitag gehts hoffentlich wieder besser  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (20. Januar 2006)

war zwar nicht Freitags, aber was soll´s 

sind ja die selben Leute


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Januar 2006)

Nettes Bild - aber warum guck ich denn so böse - war bestimmt wieder einer frech  

Grüße.


----------



## leutnant gustl (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

geht was am Freitag??? Ich würde mal vorbeikommen!!!

Euer 

Gustl


----------



## Limit83 (23. Januar 2006)

leutnant gustl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> geht was am Freitag??? Ich würde mal vorbeikommen!!!
> 
> ...


Hallo! 
Gut, dass du fragst! Ich kann am Freitag leider nicht "führen"! Haben einen Termin bei Solvis in Braunschweig. Hoffe aber doch, dass der Einheimische und Leeqwar fahren werden, oder?
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Januar 2006)

Bin zwar leicht angeschlagen, hab aber fest vor u.a. am Freitag zu fahren.

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (23. Januar 2006)

klar gehen wir fahren. inzwischen hatten wir schon alle kombinationen im neuen jahr: mild und trocken, mild und feucht, kalt und trocken, kalt und feucht, schweinekalt und trocken, schweinekalt und... ok, das ist physikalisch schwer möglich, aber wer weiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (23. Januar 2006)

bin dabei


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Januar 2006)

Hat echt Laune gemacht heut - tolle Abfahrten (ok bis auf die erste, bei sovielen Treppen gehört dort ein Fahrstuhl hin  ), super Wetter und seit langem nochmal ein neues Gesicht - aber vor allem viel Blödsinn gemacht 






Gegen Ende hin wars dann doch etwas  aber alles noch im erträglichen Bereich.

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (28. Januar 2006)

jo, war ganz witzig und auch kalt. ist eigentlich schade, dass die schöne abfahrt mit noch mehr treppen zugebaut wurde.


----------



## 007ike (1. Februar 2006)

Will jetzt am Freitag mitfahren! Wer kommt denn noch alles?


----------



## Limit83 (1. Februar 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Will jetzt am Freitag mitfahren! Wer kommt denn noch alles?


Hey!
Freut mich! Bin auch dabei!  
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Februar 2006)

Jo  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (4. Februar 2006)

Ist immer wieder ein Erlebnis der Hochschulsport. Tolle Strecke, nette Leute und immer mal was neues :


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Februar 2006)

Schliese mich an, war bis auf den blöden Sturz, 'ne Super Tour!!!

Grüße.

P.s.: Ist das unter 007ike da ein Riss im Eis?


----------



## 007ike (5. Februar 2006)

Ne, aber schau mal unter dem Einheimischen:







man sieht es nicht ganz genau, aber wenn man ..............................plupp


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Februar 2006)

Bitte heute nicht auf mich warten, bin leider erkältet und will bei dem Wetter nix riskieren.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (10. Februar 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte heute nicht auf mich warten, bin leider erkältet und will bei dem Wetter nix riskieren.
> 
> Grüße.



da trainiert wohl jemand heimlich für die aok-klasse !?   
gute besserung. 
ich fahre gleich mal los.


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Februar 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> da trainiert wohl jemand heimlich für die aok-klasse !?
> gute besserung.
> ich fahre gleich mal los.



 

Viel Spass!

Grüße.


----------



## Morathi21 (11. Februar 2006)

Hallo.

Ich wollte mich mal melden, nachdem ich leztens mal mit leeqwar und Einheimischer (Ich schätze mal anhand eurer Beiträge, dass ihr das wart) mitgefahren bin.(Blaues Bike) War eine schöne Tour, aber als Saisoneinstieg ein wenig heftig für mich.
Aber in einer Woche sind die Klausuren rum, dann komme ich mal wieder vorbei.

Hey Limit. Leider haben wir uns verpasst, aber ich hab hier gelesen, dass du den Fahrtechnik-Kurs wiederbeleben willst. Wenn ja, ich bin jetzt immer in SB und würde sehr gerne teilnehmen.

Gruß


----------



## Einheimischer (11. Februar 2006)

Schon richtig, wir waren das. Schön, dass du nun auch hier dabei bist!

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (11. Februar 2006)

Morathi21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Ich wollte mich mal melden, nachdem ich leztens mal mit leeqwar und Einheimischer (Ich schätze mal anhand eurer Beiträge, dass ihr das wart) mitgefahren bin.(Blaues Bike) War eine schöne Tour, aber als Saisoneinstieg ein wenig heftig für mich.
> Aber in einer Woche sind die Klausuren rum, dann komme ich mal wieder vorbei.
> ...



wir stossen alle von zeit zu zeit freitags an unsere individuellen grenzen. ich durfte gestern die erfahrung machen.   
schön, dass du wieder mitfahren willst. vielleicht kann ich dir ja auch sonst mal die ein oder andere schöne strecke rund um sb zeigen.


----------



## Morathi21 (15. Februar 2006)

HI.

Ja, fände ich super wenn wir uns auch mal so treffen könnten. Wie sieht es denn mit nächster oder übernächster Woche aus? Ab Dienstag kann es wieder losgehen. Aber noch nicht in einem Mega Tempo...
Könnt ja mal bescheid sagen. 

Bis dann


----------



## Limit83 (15. Februar 2006)

Hey Leute!
Also ich werd am Freitag am Treffpunkt sein! Samstag mittag auch biken gehen und Sonntag auf der Straße fahren mit Ende in Trier und Montag /Dienstag /Mittwoch wieder Trier - Saabrücken - Trier - Saarbrücken...   
@leeqwar: Jeder kommt mal an seine Grenzen, aber die Lücken im Trainingsplan haben wir ja schon erläutert!  
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Februar 2006)

Also ich weiss nicht so recht, ob ich mich morgen an den Treffpunkt trauen soll  Ich war heute 2h Stunden fahren und habe ganz nebenbei eine neue Form des Krafttrainings entdeckt: man nehme Radschuhe, überziehe diese mit 3 Paar alten Socken, dann ab in den strömenden Regen auf den Bliestalradweg Vollrennerfahrer jagen. Die Schuhe werden kontinuirlich schwerer und bei 45 Km/h, im Windschatten eines verägerten Ersatzulles, sind 6Kg schwere Radschuhe schon fast wieder lustig - zum überholen hats dann aber leider doch nicht mehr gelangt  

@Limit was willst du denn morgen fahren, Wald oder Asphalt?

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (16. Februar 2006)

@eh: Eigentlich hatte ich vor im Wald zu fahren! Hab mal wieder Lust auf Trails und je nachdem wie es heut nacht bzw. morgen regnet, würd ich das Gelände vorziehen. Wenns allerdings zu sauisch wird, fahren wir Straße wenn keiner was dagegen hat. 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (16. Februar 2006)

Ja, mal die Wetterlage morgen abwarten.

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (17. Februar 2006)

Hey Leute!
Also, Wetter schlecht bis beschissen... Wer ist dennoch dabei? 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Februar 2006)

Da ich zu dem beschissenen Wetter auch noch Zahn- und Kopfschmerzen habe, werde ich wohl nicht kommen  Also nicht auf mich warten.

Sorry.


----------



## leeqwar (17. Februar 2006)

ich werde auch passen.


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Februar 2006)

@Limit

_"MTB Straße - zuerst in 4er Gruppe kreuz und quer durchs Nordsaarland, dann alleine weiter nach Trier - 185 km"_  

Respekt  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (20. Februar 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> @Limit
> 
> _"MTB Straße - zuerst in 4er Gruppe kreuz und quer durchs Nordsaarland, dann alleine weiter nach Trier - 185 km"_
> 
> ...


In einer Gruppe und dann mit Musik auf den Ohren in neuer Umgebung läufts wie von selbst...  
Muss mich ja jetzt die Woche ordentlich auspowern, hab ja dann 2 Ruhewochen im Pitztal. Da ist zwar ordentlich (Apres)Ski angesagt aber nix mit radeln...  Danach krabbel ich bestimmt in Deidesheim 9(8) Runden lang den Berg auf allen Vieren hoch! 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (21. Februar 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> In einer Gruppe und dann mit Musik auf den Ohren in neuer Umgebung läufts wie von selbst...
> Muss mich ja jetzt die Woche ordentlich auspowern, hab ja dann 2 Ruhewochen im Pitztal. Da ist zwar ordentlich (Apres)Ski angesagt aber nix mit radeln...  Danach krabbel ich bestimmt in Deidesheim 9(8) Runden lang den Berg auf allen Vieren hoch!
> Gruß



Dann wünsch ich dir schonmal viel Spass im Pitztal! Und wenn du wieder zurück kommst, sing ich dir ein neues Lied vor: http://www.urvieh.at/sound/Mountainbike.mp3 hier kannst du es dir bereits für deinen Mp3Player runterladen  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (21. Februar 2006)

Ich kann nicht mehr! Das Gejodel ist der Hammer!!! 
   
Und es hat sogar ein Happy End!


----------



## leeqwar (21. Februar 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wünsch ich dir schonmal viel Spass im Pitztal! Und wenn du wieder zurück kommst, sing ich dir ein neues Lied vor: http://www.urvieh.at/sound/Mountainbike.mp3 hier kannst du es dir bereits für deinen Mp3Player runterladen
> 
> Grüße.


du machst mir angst  
( das lied ist ja üüüüüüüberhaupt nicht vom söllner hans geklaut  )


----------



## Einheimischer (21. Februar 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> du machst mir angst
> ( das lied ist ja üüüüüüüberhaupt nicht vom söllner hans geklaut  )



Der hat doch a roats Mauntenbaik  

Das Lied wird übrigens meine Race Hymne 2006  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (21. Februar 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Der hat doch a roats Mauntenbaik
> 
> Das Lied wird übrigens meine Race Hymne 2006
> 
> Grüße.



wenn das mal kein trainingsanreiz für alle ist, die mitlesen, um dieses jahr schneller als du zu sein.


----------



## Limit83 (23. Februar 2006)

Alle dabei morgen?


----------



## leeqwar (23. Februar 2006)

ich geh morgen für 3 tage aufräumen.


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Februar 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Alle dabei morgen?



In Ermangelung eines geländegängigen Fahrrades eher nicht  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (23. Februar 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> In Ermangelung eines geländegängigen Fahrrades eher nicht
> 
> Grüße.



hö ? wohnung abgebrannt ?

willst du mit aufn kiez ? einen platz hätten wir noch...


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Februar 2006)

Auf der Reeperbahn nachs um halb eins... Klingelingeling 

Danke für das Angebot - kann ich mir z.Zt. leider nicht leisten - könnte u.U. doch ziemlich Kostspielig werden 

Nee Wohnung ist nicht abgebrannt, aber irgendwie funktioniert keines meiner Bikes mehr richtig und die dringend benötigten, bestellten Ersatzteile wollen einfach nicht beikommen  Naja, bleibt nur Strasse fahren mit meinem treuen Stahlross  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (23. Februar 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ........... aber irgendwie funktioniert keines meiner Bikes mehr richtig und die dringend benötigten, bestellten Ersatzteile wollen einfach nicht beikommen  Naja, bleibt nur Strasse fahren mit meinem treuen Stahlross
> 
> Grüße.



was hat denn das Giant? Hab ich da was verpaßt?


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Februar 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> was hat denn das Giant? Hab ich da was verpaßt?



... abgefahrene Comp S light und eine verschlissene Kette. Will mir dort nicht auch noch Kassette un Kurbel zu Schrott fahren. Wie gesagt Parts sind bestellt... 

Grüße.


----------



## scotty23 (24. Februar 2006)

Eigentlich hätte ich heute auch mal wieder dabei sein können .....
eigentlich ..... denn einen Schlauch zum abschleppen habe ich
schon raus gelegt   
alles besten bis auf meinen tollen F99 .... 
habe den vor zwei Wochen zu Syntace geschickt das ganze hat
ca. 8 Tage gedauert dann war eine Packet von Syntace da. Klasse
noch ein paar Sachen dazu schön .... nur leider haben die mir einen zu
kurzen geschickt  jetzt hoffe ich auf nächste Woche  

Viel Spass euch
ciao


----------



## Limit83 (24. Februar 2006)

Also keiner da heute? Aufgrund mangelnder Motivation und allgemeinem Unwohlbefinden werd ich heut auch mal noch einen Ruhetag einschieben... evtl. mach ich was regeneratives... 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Einheimischer (24. Februar 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> ... evtl. mach ich was regeneratives...


Trier ist weit!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (24. Februar 2006)

Somebody put something in your drink!


----------



## Einheimischer (24. Februar 2006)

Grüße.


----------



## Morathi21 (11. März 2006)

Hallo Leute.

Wollte eigentlich gestern zum Treffpunkt kommen, aber bei dem Wetter...
Habt ihr trotzdem eine Tour gemacht? Ich bin letzte Woche zweimal im Schnee gefahren und habe mir gedacht, ich frage mal ob euer Angebot immer noch steht, einem "Fremden" noch ein paar Trails zu zeigen. 

Bis dann.


----------



## Einheimischer (11. März 2006)

Hallo Morathi21,

ich glaube nicht, dass da gestern jemand war. Viele Leute sind krank, der Herr Übungsleiter vergnügt sich im Urlaub beim Apre Ski und dann noch das Wetter... Offiziell ist also momentan kein Hochschulsport?! Ich denke aber, wenn Limit und die Gesundheit und der Frühling wieder zurück sind, geht das ganze wieder richtig los, halte einfach den Thread und das Lokalforum hier im Auge, denn das Angebot steht selbstverständlich noch  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (13. März 2006)

Hallo!
Der Herr Übungsleiter ist zurück und wird hoffentlich am Freitag mit neuem Bike zum Treffpunkt kommen. Der Freitagstreff bleibt in Zukunft bestehen und wird auch in den Semesterferien ins Programm mit aufgenommen. Dazu wird es fürs Sommersemester wieder eine Einsteigertour mit Fahrtechniktips geben!
Schon Gut, wenn man den Hochschulsportleiter als Skilehrer hatte! 
Grüße Limit!


----------



## Einheimischer (13. März 2006)

Dann könnte man ja kommenden Freitag zum NeuesMaterialTestfahrtag vorm ersten CC-Rennen der Saison nutzen, kenne da noch mehr Leute die noch neues testen müssen... 

Grüße.

Hoffentlich geht die s c h e i s s Erkältung noch weg!


----------



## 007ike (13. März 2006)

ja, kenne ich auch..............


----------



## Limit83 (13. März 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich geht die s c h e i s s Erkältung noch weg!


Das hoffe ich bei mir auch noch!


----------



## leeqwar (13. März 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Dann könnte man ja kommenden Freitag zum NeuesMaterialTestfahrtag vorm ersten CC-Rennen der Saison nutzen, kenne da noch mehr Leute die noch neues testen müssen...
> 
> Grüße.
> 
> Hoffentlich geht die s c h e i s s Erkältung noch weg!



es gibt angeblich sogar leute, die testen UND sind erkältet...


----------



## Einheimischer (13. März 2006)

ich kenne ein paar, die testen, sind erkältet UND fahren am Sonntag Rennen...es gibt aber auch welche, die sich wiedermal drannstellen  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (14. März 2006)

es gibt auch leute, die sind nicht erkältet, haben aber die teile zum testen noch nicht :-(


----------



## Einheimischer (14. März 2006)

crazyeddie schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt auch leute, die sind nicht erkältet, haben aber die teile zum testen noch nicht :-(



Dir empfehle ich etwas mehr Luft in die Reifen zu blasen als letztes Jahr in Deidesheim  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (14. März 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ich kenne ein paar, die testen, sind erkältet UND fahren am Sonntag Rennen...es gibt aber auch welche, die sich wiedermal drannstellen
> 
> Grüße.


 wie jetzt?


----------



## Einheimischer (14. März 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> wie jetzt?



nicht jetzt, am Sonntag  

Grüße.


----------



## Morathi21 (14. März 2006)

Finde ich toll, das es wieder einen Fahrtechnikkurs geben wird. Bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Ich versuche am Freitag auch mal wieder zu kommen. Wo fahrt ihr denn am Sonntag?

Bis dann.


----------



## Limit83 (14. März 2006)

Morathi21 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ich toll, das es wieder einen Fahrtechnikkurs geben wird. Bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Ich versuche am Freitag auch mal wieder zu kommen. Wo fahrt ihr denn am Sonntag?
> 
> Bis dann.


Wir fahren in Deidesheim a. d. Weinstraße. 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## crazyeddie (14. März 2006)

http://www.rv-edelweiss-deidesheim.de/mtb.htm


----------



## Tommes Pommes (15. März 2006)

Tach Zusammen,
Vor zirka einem Jahr hat es mich aus Aachen ins schöne Saar-Mosel-Gebiet verschlagen. Seitdem bin ich in den Wälder um Trier und Konz mit dem Rad unterwegs. Allerdings habe ich immer noch leichte Orietierungsprobleme und die richtigen Kracherstrecken habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden. 
Wenn Ihr mich mitnehmt, würde ich mich gerne diesen Freitag mal am Treffpunkt blicken lassen. Apropos Treffpunkt: Wann und Wo gehts los?


----------



## 007ike (15. März 2006)

nur mal zur Info, es handelt sich hierbei um den Unisport in Saarbrücken! Vor Trier doch etwas entfernt. Nur nicht das du da was verwechselt hast. 
Willkommen bist du auf alle Fälle.
Treffpunkt ist Freitags 14 Uhr, auf dem Unigelände Saarbrücken, bei den Beach Volleyballfeldern ganz in der Nähe der Schwimmhalle. Wenn du die Suchfunktion nutzt findest du hier sogar ne Anfahrskizze.


----------



## Riemen (16. März 2006)

Tach.
Würd demnächst auch gern mal mit euch mitfahren, falls ich die Zeit dazu find und ihr einen mit eher mittelmäßiger Kondition aufnehmen wollt . Vielleicht ja auch beim Fahrtechnikkurs.
Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich Freitag nachmittags kein Praktikum hab...

Außerdem gibts dann ja noch das Problem mit dem Rad... ich komme von St. Ingbert aus und würd dann, falls ich morgens Vorlesungen hab, mit dem Rad zur Uni fahren. Aber was mach ich dann damit? Irgendwo absperren is mir zu unsicher. 
Wie habt ihr das gelöst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (16. März 2006)

Hallo!
Wir können dich auch später in IGB irgendwo aufgabeln. Ich kann mein Rad zum Glück an der Uni einsperren, aber da ich in Dudweiler wohne ist es für mich auch kein Problem schnell nach Haus zu fahren, mich umzuziehen und mich auf mein Rad zu schwingen.
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Morathi21 (16. März 2006)

Hi.

Wollte nochmal fragen, ob ihr morgen fahrt (Wetter ist ja schon wieder nicht so dolle) und ob es euch überhaupt recht ist,wenn ihr noch einen dabei habt der euch wahrscheinlich wieder ein wenig ausbremst. 
Hab übrigens auch neue Teile zum testen... 

@Riemen: Das einzige was mir an der Uni einfällt bezüglich Fahrradunterbringung wäre mit dem Auto zu kommen und es da drin zu lassen. Kleidung und so hättest du im Audimax umsonst einschließen können, aber das bringt dich ja auch nicht weiter...)


----------



## Einheimischer (16. März 2006)

Ich habe vor morgen zum TP zu kommen, werde aber aufgrund des anstehenden Rennens wohl nur 1h oder so mitfahren.

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (16. März 2006)

bin mir nicht sicher. wahrscheinlich aber eher nicht. will mich für sonntag schonen, damit ich wenigstens einmal den berg hochkomme...


----------



## Limit83 (16. März 2006)

Hab vom Arzt heute Sportverbot bis Montag bekommen... Sch*** Erkältung! Fühl mich vom Körper her gut, nur meine Blutwerte sagen was komplett anderes und meine Nebenhöhlen sind etwas verstopft... 
Werde euch also mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit morgen nur als Glotz am Bein begleiten, um mein neues Rad zu zeigen und am Sonntag vom Streckenrand zujubeln. Vielleicht schieb ich ja auch den ein oder anderen den Berg hoch!  
Grüße Limit!


----------



## 007ike (16. März 2006)

Mich hat´s jetzt wohl auch erwicht! Mist! Fühl mich aber bescheiden..........


----------



## leeqwar (16. März 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab vom Arzt heute Sportverbot bis Montag bekommen... Sch*** Erkältung! Fühl mich vom Körper her gut, nur meine Blutwerte sagen was komplett anderes und meine Nebenhöhlen sind etwas verstopft...
> Werde euch also mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit morgen nur als Glotz am Bein begleiten, um mein neues Rad zu zeigen und am Sonntag vom Streckenrand zujubeln. Vielleicht schieb ich ja auch den ein oder anderen den Berg hoch!
> Grüße Limit!



verdammt, das hört sich genau wie bei mir an. nur hab ich heute nach langem überlegen doch nicht den arzt zwecks blutuntersuchung besucht. am ende treffen wir uns am sonntag alle als zuschauer...


----------



## 007ike (16. März 2006)

mir ist langweilig, ich glaub ich hab Fieber und muss jetzt ins Bett!


----------



## Einheimischer (16. März 2006)

Es ist nur gerecht, dass ihr alle krank seid, schlieslich war ich das 2005 lange genug  

Grüße.

leider hab ich z.Zt. irrsinige Kopfschmerzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (16. März 2006)

Pah! Krank ist *******! Will Frühling und warm............wenn´s geht auch trocken, aber dass muss nicht sein, warm reicht, das Schlimme ist unser ganzes Büro hat die selben Symtome wie ich


----------



## Einheimischer (16. März 2006)

Na toll, hätt ich letztes Jahr bei Krank jedesmal Teile fürs Rad als Trostpflaster bekommen, würde ich jetzt Rose Versand heissen! 
Bin mal gespannt ob die Revolutions halten...ich weiss ja nicht  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (16. März 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Na toll, hätt ich letztes Jahr bei Krank jedesmal Teile fürs Rad als Trostpflaster bekommen, würde ich jetzt Rose Versand heissen!
> Bin mal gespannt ob die Revolutions halten...ich weiss ja nicht
> 
> Grüße.


interessiert das jemand? Wenn nicht gibts rote Naben mit Comps

edit: geh jetzt ins Bett


----------



## Einheimischer (16. März 2006)

Ich will blaue mit Aerolites! Leider liegt das Geld dafür beim Zahnarzt  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (16. März 2006)

hat doch immer irgendwie mit Arzt zu tun..................... was laber ich hier........... muss ins Bett............. tschüß....................


----------



## Einheimischer (16. März 2006)

39,5° ab mit dir! 







Edit: es gibt eigentlich keine Kausalität zwischen Ärzten und Laufradsätzen. Allerdings müsstest du, als Ex-Cannondale Fahrer und Neu-Tune LRS Besitzer nach meinen Berechnungen Mediziner sein 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (16. März 2006)

wir könnten am sonntag alle einen wellness-tag machen !?
die tune-naben würden bei mir wahrscheinlich noch besser aussehen.


----------



## Einheimischer (16. März 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> wir könnten am sonntag alle einen wellness-tag machen !?
> die tune-naben würden bei mir wahrscheinlich noch besser aussehen.



Hör blos auf, ich will keine Schlammpackung!

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (16. März 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hör blos auf, ich will keine Schlammpackung!
> 
> Grüße.


kann gut sein, dass du die an einem der beiden nächsten wochenenden so oder so bekommst.
dann doch lieber so:


----------



## Einheimischer (16. März 2006)

Wo wir schon bei Wellness sind...






...es gibt ja Wasser (und Schlammreifen)  

Aber Bekond nass wär schon übel  

Grüße.


----------



## Riemen (16. März 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Wir können dich auch später in IGB irgendwo aufgabeln. Ich kann mein Rad zum Glück an der Uni einsperren, aber da ich in Dudweiler wohne ist es für mich auch kein Problem schnell nach Haus zu fahren, mich umzuziehen und mich auf mein Rad zu schwingen.
> Gruß Limit!



Dann hättet ihr ja schon 10 Km aufm Buckel, wenn ihr bei mir ankommt. Irgendwie auch blöd, so spät zu euch zu stoßen...
Wie weit fahrt ihr eigentlich so und welche Strecke, oder wechselt das?

Naja, aber mal schauen. Immo hab ich eh keine Zeit, weil bald noch 2 Klausuren anstehen und dann abwarten, wies nächstes Semester so aussieht... werd mich auf jeden Fall in ein paar Wochen nochmal melden.


----------



## 007ike (17. März 2006)

Das mit der Strecke ist ganz unterschiedlich. Im Prinzip kann jeder überall dazu stoßen bzw. aussteigen. Wenn man von der Uni aus startet und auch dort wieder ankommt sind es meist so zwischen 40 und 60 km. Dann gibt es aber Leute die haben bis zu 40 km An- und Abreise (also zusammen 40 km) dazu per bike.


----------



## 007ike (17. März 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> 39,5° ab mit dir!
> 
> 
> Edit: es gibt eigentlich keine Kausalität zwischen Ärzten und Laufradsätzen. Allerdings müsstest du, als Ex-Cannondale Fahrer und Neu-Tune LRS Besitzer nach meinen Berechnungen Mediziner sein
> ...



Mit Mediziner teile ich eine Gemeinsamkeit: Die Erde deckt die Fehler zu


----------



## Pandur (17. März 2006)

Ah, wie schööön. lockerer Einstieg in meine Saison heute. Will ich mal hoffen, dass ich in Zukunft wieder mehr Zeit finde...


----------



## Einheimischer (17. März 2006)

So, endlich noch mal 'ne schöne MTB Tour gemacht! War echt super heute, tolles Wetter, coole Trails und nette Leute (obwohl der Spruch mit der Schwarzwälderkirchtorte nicht hätte sein müssen - schei$$ Magerquark)  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (17. März 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> So, endlich noch mal 'ne schöne MTB Tour gemacht! War echt super heute, tolles Wetter, coole Trails und nette Leute (obwohl der Spruch mit der Schwarzwälderkirchtorte nicht hätte sein müssen - schei$$ Magerquark)
> 
> Grüße.



irgendwie hab ich mir in der letzten zeit konsequent die falschen tage zum biken und erst recht zum ruhen ausgesucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (17. März 2006)

dito.


----------



## Pandur (17. März 2006)

Ach, stimmt: die Schwarzwälderkir*s*chtorte.
Ich wusste doch, dass ich am Ende noch was vergessen habe und einen anderen Rückweg wählen wollte...
Na ja, jetzt musste eben Lasagne herhalten. 
Auf jeden Fall besser als Magerquark^^


----------



## Limit83 (18. März 2006)

Jetzt weiß ich auch, was ich vermisst hab... Nette Leute, Sonnenschein, die Trails und ein funktionierendes Mountainbike! Freu mich auf den Sommer und hoffe noch immer auf Deidesheim!  
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Morathi21 (18. März 2006)

Hi Leute.

Kann mich nur anschließen. Endlich wieder schönes Wetter und eine wirklich schöne Tour! Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg bei eurem Rennen!

Gruss.

P.S.: Wenn ihr wollt, kann ich mal das Höhenprofil der Freitagstour posten.


----------



## Einheimischer (18. März 2006)

Morathi21 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Wenn ihr wollt, kann ich mal das Höhenprofil der Freitagstour posten.



Es wird mich zwar depremieren, aber mach mal  

@Pandur danke für das *S*, als Atheist weiss ich die Berichtigung sehr zu schätzen  

Grüße.


----------



## Morathi21 (19. März 2006)

So, hier wie versprochen das Höhenprofil von der Freitagstour. Anfang und Ende waren jeweils unten in der Stadt. Uni dürfet irgendwo bei Kilometer 3-4 gelegen haben.
Bis bald.


----------



## leeqwar (20. März 2006)

ich geh jetzt runter in die stadt und besorg mir nen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Limit83 (20. März 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ich geh jetzt runter in die stadt und besorg mir nen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Einheimischer (20. März 2006)

@leeqwar: bring mir auch einen mit  






Mehr Bilder vom gestrigen Rennen in Deidesheim gibts heute Abend auf meiner Homepage.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jolly Rogers (20. März 2006)




----------



## leeqwar (20. März 2006)

im downhill und beim posen sieht das ding ja noch halbwegs akzeptabel aus. aber wie der auf dem ding hing, als er ganze gruppen von a-fahrern am berg wie ctf-fahrer aussehen liess... ich bin immer noch beeindruckt.


----------



## Einheimischer (22. März 2006)

Sorry, hat etwas länger gedauert, hatte Radumbaustress 
Bilder von Deidesheim sind nun online, zu finden wie immer bei www.einheimischer.de.vu Viel Spass damit!

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (24. März 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Besch*****es Wetter heute! Kommt dennoch jemand?
Gruß


----------



## leeqwar (24. März 2006)

mir ist es zu nass. es reicht mir, wenn ich am sonntag durch den schlamm "darf".


----------



## Pandur (24. März 2006)

Ja, Wetter ist bescheuert, bescheiden, whatever. 
Ich wollte mal vorbeischauen. Aber keine Hochleistungstour absolvieren. 
Wie sieht es aus? Ich bin gerne dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (24. März 2006)

dann werd ich wohl auch da sein! aber mehr als ne kleine runde ist wirklich nicht drin!


----------



## Einheimischer (24. März 2006)

Mir reicht auch Sonntag, sorry.

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (30. März 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Also, wer halt welche Ausrede und wer hat keine und kommt morgen? 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## leeqwar (31. März 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> Also, wer halt welche Ausrede und wer hat keine und kommt morgen?
> Gruß Limit!



ich war gerade in der nauwies und bin jetzt besoffen, komme aber morgen auf jeden fall !


----------



## Einheimischer (31. März 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ich war gerade in der nauwies und bin jetzt besoffen, komme aber morgen auf jeden fall !



Einer geht noch...  

Komme morgen auch.

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (31. März 2006)

Sehr gut Jungs! Aber mit der Nauwies kann ich leider nicht mithalten!


----------



## leeqwar (31. März 2006)

ich dachte mir, es ist gegenüber dem einheimischen und 007ike nicht mehr als gerecht, wenn ich mir ein handicap zulege 
es war übrigens "geschäftstrinken", keine freizeit !


----------



## Limit83 (31. März 2006)

Ich kenn diese Mitternachtsgeschäfte!


----------



## Einheimischer (31. März 2006)

Soviel Bier gibts gar nicht  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (31. März 2006)

hab nix unterschrieben 
mmh, ich dachte 2 weizen = 1 runde beim emc !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morathi21 (31. März 2006)

Wenn es nachher nicht wieder so anfängt zu regnen wie gestern werde ich wohl auch da sein. Hängt aber auch davon ab wie ich mit dem lernen durchkomme. 
Bis später.


----------



## Einheimischer (31. März 2006)

Schöne anstrengende Tour heute  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (1. April 2006)

jepp, hat spass gemacht. 
und bis auf den kleinen schauer (dank dem herrn übungsleiter) hatten wir richtig glück mit dem wetter !
bin später noch ein stück an der saar vorbei, aber es war so abartig windig, dass ich fast das kleine blatt drauf machen musste


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (13. April 2006)

Hi, 

wo und wann startet ihr denn immer?
Wie lang ist die Strecke ungefähr?
Danke im Vorraus würd mich gern mal anschliessen.

Gruß Wurzelhüpfer


----------



## Einheimischer (13. April 2006)

Hallo Wurzelhüpfer,

Treffpunkt ist um 14:00 Uhr an der Uni SB, vor Halle 6 gegenüber den Beachvolleyballfeldern (siehe Plan). Fahrzeit beträgt meistens um die 3h.

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (13. April 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Wurzelhüpfer,
> 
> Treffpunkt ist um 14:00 Uhr an der Uni SB, vor Halle 6 gegenüber den Beachvolleyballfeldern (siehe Plan). Fahrzeit beträgt meistens um die 3h.
> 
> Grüße.


Ganz genau! Danke!


----------



## Einheimischer (13. April 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz genau! Danke!



Gern geschehen Herr Übungsleiter  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (13. April 2006)

dann bin ich mal gespannt, wer morgen alles kommt !? dem wetterbericht zufolge dürfte eine badehose morgen die ideale bekleidung darstellen...


----------



## Limit83 (13. April 2006)

Ach, das wird schon! Der Einheimische singt ein Lied und alle singen mit! Dann wird der Regen nur halb so schlimm.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (13. April 2006)

Aufgabe für morgen: auswendig lernen!

Tim Toupet - Du Hast Die Haare Schön


shalalalalalashalalalalalashalalalashalalalalala 2x

Chorus:
Du hast die Haare schön, du hast die Haare schön du hast du hast, du hast die Haare schön 2x 


Lass dir mal die Haare schneiden,
den Friseur sollst du nicht meiden, Toupet
keine Birne ist ihm einerlei

Waschen,schneiden,legen,föhnen, Du
lass dich doch von ihm verwöhnen
und das neuste hörst du nebenbei

Und trittst du aus der Tür,
sagt jeder gleich zu dir....... 


Chorus:
Du hast die Haare schön, du hast die Haare schön, Haare
du hast du hast , du hast die Haare schön 2x 


Du hast die Haare schön, das liegt bestimmt am föhn 
und gehst du zum frisuer
zu dem muss ich auch mal gehen


shalalalalalashalalalalalashalalalashalalalalala 2x


Lass dir deinen Kopf massieren
und dein nasses Haar frottieren, 
lass dich tönen,
er hat alles da,

Lass dich einfach schön frisieren
und zum schluss noch parfümieren
und danach fühlst du dich wunderbar 


Und trinkst du dann ein Bier,
sagt der Wirt auch gleich zu dir..... 

CHorus:
Du hast die Haare schön, du hast die Haare schön, Alle
du hast du hast , du hast die Haare schön 2x 

Du hast die Haare schön, das liegt bestimmt am föhn 
und gehst du zum frisuer
zu dem muss ich auch mal gehen



shalalalalalashalalalalalashalalalashalalalalala 2x


Haarspray auf die Birne,
dann fällt nichts in die stirne,
noch was stylingcreme,
dann biste wieder schön,


CHorus:
Du hast die Haare schön, du hast die Haare schön,
du hast du hast , du hast die Haare schön 4x 


shalalalalalashalalalalalashalalalashalalalalala 4x

 

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (14. April 2006)

Das Lied ist zu schwer!


----------



## Einheimischer (14. April 2006)

shalalalalalashalalalalalashalalalashalalalalala reicht auch  

Grüße.


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (14. April 2006)

Mist bin erst um 6 heim gekommen da wär ich eh nitt fitt gewesen... 
Wie viele km schrubbt ihr denn in den 3 Stunden?
Ich bin noch nicht so fit und mach mir gedanken ob ich mithalten kann


----------



## Limit83 (14. April 2006)

Heute sind einige wegen Unlust oder materiellen Problemen im Schlamm früher ausgeschieden. Leeqwar und ich sind ca. 3h unterwegs gewesen und werden wohl beide ca. 55km gefahren sein. Aber das Tempo ist variabel. Wie sagte eins ein weiser Mann? "Wir können manchmal schnell aber immer langsam fahren!"
Gruß Limit!


----------



## leeqwar (14. April 2006)

bin immer noch tacholos, daher kann ich auch keine korrekte antwort liefern. so 40-50 werden es aber gewesen sein.
@wurzelhüpfer: du kannst ja auch morgen an der saarschleife mitfahren. siehe im anderen thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (18. April 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, das wird schon! Der Einheimische singt ein Lied und alle singen mit! Dann wird der Regen nur halb so schlimm.
> Gruß




Wie wärs denn mit dem hier (nicht nur bei Regen lustig)      





Let's fist again:

Come on, everybody!
Lube your hands!
Ahh, you're looking good!

I'm gonna sing my song
It won't take long!
We're gonna do the FIST
and it goes like this -

Come on,
Let's FIST again!
Spike it in that bummer!

Yeaaah,
Let's FIST again!
Spike it in that rear!

Forget your members, men!
And forget free hummers!
Yeaaah,
Let's FIST again!
FISTin' time is here!

EEEEE-YOW!!-and-OWW!!-and-IN-and-OUT
We GO again!
Oh baby - make me groan now - shove my hole - and then -

FIST again!
Spike it in that bummer!
Come on,
Let's FIST again!
Spike it in that rear!

FIST!
YO!

Who's that, pryin' up there?
Is it a turd? Noooooo
Is it a pain? Noooooooo
Is it the FISTER? YEAAAAAAAHH!

FIST again!
Spike it in that bummer!
Come on,
Let's FIST again!
Spike it in that rear!

Forget your members, men!
And forget free hummers!
Come on,
Let's FIST again!
FISTin' time is here!

EEEEE-YOW!!-and-OWW!!-and-IN-and-OUT
We GO again!
Oh baby - make me groan now - shove my hole - and then -

FIST again!
Spike it in that bummer!
Come on,
Let's FIST again!
Spike it in that rear!

Come on,
Let's FIST again!
FISTin' time is heeeere!


Hiermit könnt ihr euch schonmal einstimmen:
http://www2.b3ta.com/lets-fist-again/


----------



## Einheimischer (18. April 2006)

Wir tragen zwar Lycra Höschen und haben rassierte Beine, aber let's fist again...  Nein Danke! 

@Limit vieleicht sollten wir kommenden Freitag doch nochmal den A6 Downhill fahren  

Grüße.


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (18. April 2006)

Und wir sitzen auf was hartem  

Also ich find das ding sau lustig!!!!

Es sollte euch ja nicht zu mehr als zum singen und lachen animieren!


----------



## Einheimischer (18. April 2006)

Schon klar. Ich finde aber dass: http://www2.b3ta.com/beer/ passt besser zu uns - zumindest zu einigen von uns  

Grüße.


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (18. April 2006)

och auch ganz nett


                             gegen ein herrlich leicht gekühltes 
                                   aber blos nicht zu kaltes 
                                          spritzig herbes 
                                wundervoll golden strahlendes 
  aus einer nach dem deutschen reinheitsgebot brauenden wunderstube                                         entsprungenes 
                                         einfach nur feines 
                                                   pils 

                            hab ich natürlich nie was einzuwenden ​


----------



## leeqwar (18. April 2006)

... in der hazienda,


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (19. April 2006)

meinste jetzt die kneipe bei mir um die ecke oder heisst deine stammkneipe auch so...?


----------



## Einheimischer (19. April 2006)

leeqwar wird auch gelegentlich Kneipenführer Saarland genannt  

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (19. April 2006)

Damit Ihr's wisst: Ihr werdet beobachtet!!!
Moose lebt zwar in Norwegen, ist aber immernoch MTB Enthusiast und der saarländischen Bike-Bevölkerung sehr verbunden. 
Hier liegt noch haufenweise Schnee, Ski und Langlauf voll im Gang, nachts hartgefroren macht dann der Snowboard Park mit dem MTB Freude ... Hier fährt man mit Spikes seit Anfang November.

Ich denke an einen Besuch im Saarland, weiss aber noch nicht wann ...

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAANZ liebe Grüsse an ALLE, die mich noch kennen ...


----------



## Pandur (19. April 2006)

Bis jetzt hatte ich immer Angst davor, beobachtet zu werden. 
Aber bei Moose macht das doch irgendwie Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (19. April 2006)

moose !  
der einheimische und ich wollten uns schon mit foto per mail in dein gedächtnis rufen...
falls du dann eher auf saarlandbesuch kommst, könnten wir gerne den ganzen eschberg weiss streichen !? kein problem.


----------



## Einheimischer (19. April 2006)

Jaaaaa Sieeeeee leeeeebt noch!!! 
Bei uns war es vom Wetter her die ganze Zeit auch nicht viel besser - teilw. dachte ich schon ich wär in Norwegen.
Aber zur Sache, komm ganz bald hier her, wir vermissen dich!!!

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (19. April 2006)

Hi!
Freue mich auch drauf wieder eine Runde mit dir drehen zu dürfen und bevor der Einheimische hier noch den Moralischen bekommt... Komm einfach ins Saarland und lass uns biken... OHNE SPIKES! 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Einheimischer (19. April 2006)

Siehst du moose, du musst herkommen, die ärgern mich nur und zwingen mich Scheibenbremsen zu fahren!  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (19. April 2006)

Es hat dich NIEMAND gezwungen... es ist lediglich für eine eigene Gesundheit und Sicherheit von Vorteil! (denke da an einen 2 Meter Flug quer über den Forstweg unterhalb einer sog. "Bomberabfahrt" )


----------



## Einheimischer (19. April 2006)

Na toll mit den Wurfankern wär ich 5 Meter geflogen! Und für meine Gesundheit ist es wohl eindeutig besser dir NICHT nachzufahren!  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (19. April 2006)

jetzt sei lieb, sonst musst du dir ne rohloff-schaltung kaufen !


----------



## 007ike (20. April 2006)

und nen 100 mm Vorbau


----------



## kaete (20. April 2006)

Hallo Ihr lieben Freitagsfahrer und liebe Moose!

Habe mich auch mal wieder gewagt, auf die Forumsseite zu kommen. 
Habe meine Insel nun wieder verlassen und bin seit Dienstag wieder im Saarländle. 

Da ich bei den Linksfahrern allerdings nur selten mein Fahrrad in Gebrauch hatte muss ich erst einmal ein bißchen fit machen bevor ich mit Euch fahre  


Cheerio, 

Kaete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (20. April 2006)

Juchu!!! 
Und sie kommen alle wieder zurück!  Und nur keine Hemmungen... Bist doch fit wie ein Sidi-Schuh!  

Für morgen kann ich euch leider keine tolle lange Tour anbieten. Werde zwar da sein um 14 Uhr, muss dann aber nach einer Stunde wieder nach Hause  . Ich denke aber, dass wieder genügend Leute da sein werden, die meinen Job dann weiter übernehmen. 

Gruß Limit!


----------



## Einheimischer (20. April 2006)

Ich weiss ja gar nicht was ich sagen soll - endlich kommt wieder jemand, der schlimmere Lieder kennt als ich!  Und was soll der Quatsch mit dem fit machen? Morgen 14:00 Uhr Uni! 

Grüße.


----------



## scotty23 (20. April 2006)

Na das ist ja mal eine schöne Überraschung  
Der Freitagstreff ist nicht wirklich tot zu kriegen, jetzt fehlt 
noch christina und alles ist gut  
@ Moose
sage bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid damit ich das etwas planen kann
wenn Du zu Besuch kommst. Ist z.Z. nicht so ganz einfach für mich
am FT teilzunehmen  
Wirst hier wirklich sehr vermisst  

scotty23

scotty der hofft mal wieder ne runde mit euch drehen zu können.


----------



## Einheimischer (20. April 2006)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> Na das ist ja mal eine schöne Überraschung
> Der Freitagstreff ist nicht wirklich tot zu kriegen, jetzt fehlt
> noch christina und alles ist gut
> @ Moose
> ...



wiseman und tozzi könnten sich auch nochmal blicken lassen!

Wer kommt den morgen?

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (20. April 2006)

@kaete: schön wieder von dir zu hören. nicht fit, pfft, wahrscheinlich hast du einfach die rad- durch laufeinheiten ersetzt.

da hat der einheimische nochmal glück gehabt. die frauenquote muss erfüllt werden. so oder so. allerdings wache ich in letzter zeit desöfteren nachts nassgeschwitzt auf, wenn ich mal wieder von seinen komischen strapsen geträumt habe.


ontopic: icke muss morgen malochen. nix radfahren...


----------



## Limit83 (20. April 2006)

Bin da, aber wie gesagt, nicht lange...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (20. April 2006)

Hö, soll das heissen meine weibliche Seite ist Alptraumfördernd???
Schade, dass du morgen nicht dabei bist,
sonst hätt ich dir mal gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt! 
Aber macht nix, nach der Saarschleife sagst du nicht mehr Mädchen zu mir  


 

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (20. April 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber macht nix, nach der Saarschleife sagst du nicht mehr Mädchen zu mir


ok, wer an der saarschleife langsamer ist muss so aufs podium...


----------



## Limit83 (20. April 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ok, wer an der saarschleife langsamer ist muss so aufs podium...


Boah!!!     Ich schieß mich gerade weg... Das will ich sehen!!! Bitte macht die Wette! Bitte Bitte Bitte!!!


----------



## Moose (20. April 2006)

Wow, hier hat sich ja ichts verändert!!!

Ich komme wieder (zu Besuch), wird aber bestimmt noch ein paar Wochen dauern.

VERMISSE EUCH DOCH AUCH!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (20. April 2006)

Verdammt, ich wusste es - ich mach bei der Wette nur mit, wenn 007ike auch mit macht!  

@moose
nagut, dafür bleibst du dann aber länger als das letzte mal! Hach freu ich mich  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (20. April 2006)

@moose: Dann wird gleich das erste Rennen mitgenommen? 
@Eh: Jetzt mach bloß keinen Rückzieher... Das ist doch dein Revier um die Saarschleife! 
Gruß


----------



## Einheimischer (20. April 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> @moose: Dann wird gleich das erste Rennen mitgenommen?
> @Eh: Jetzt mach bloß keinen Rückzieher... Das ist doch dein Revier um die Saarschleife!
> Gruß



jaja schmier mir ruhig Honig ums Maul, du willst mich nur in Strapsen auf der Bühne sehen. Andererseits - wenn ich darauf eingehe und verliere, gewinne ich alle zukünftigen Rennen, weil alle Biker erblinden oder gar zur Salzsäule erstarren, wenn ich in dem Outfit auftrete  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (21. April 2006)

He haltet mich aus euren komischen Wetten raus! Willst dich doch nur absichern da du davon ausgehst, dass ich mal wieder an irgendeinem Apstieg ins Blaue fahre!!!! NIX da. Ich halte mich da raus!


----------



## Limit83 (21. April 2006)

Hallo!
Hätte mir heute in den A**** beißen können, bei dem geilen Wetter nur 1h Zeit gehabt zum biken. Nochmal danke an Eh für das Übernehmen der Tour! Hoffe ihr hattet euren Spaß?
Gruß Limit


----------



## Einheimischer (21. April 2006)

Also ich hatte schon meinen Spass  Es gab zwar ein, zwei Beschwerden bei der Reiseleitung, aber ich denke im Großen und Ganzen war's ok? 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (21. April 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hatte schon meinen Spass  Es gab zwar ein, zwei Beschwerden bei der Reiseleitung, aber ich denke im Großen und Ganzen war's ok?
> 
> Grüße.



wegen der kleidung ? 

ihr könnt euch übrigens alle mal bei mir bedanken. es stimmt mal wieder. hat leeqwar keine zeit zum radfahren, wird das wetter schön...


----------



## Einheimischer (21. April 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> wegen der kleidung ?
> 
> ihr könnt euch übrigens alle mal bei mir bedanken. es stimmt mal wieder. hat leeqwar keine zeit zum radfahren, wird das wetter schön...



Ausnahmsweise mal nicht wg. meiner Kleidung, sondern eher weil ich wohl die einzige, übriggebliebene Pfütze im Saarland gefunden habe und weil ich mehr bergauf als bergab gefahren bin. Apropo Kleidung, Pandur wird dir weniger dankbar sein, der war nämlich heute etwas "overdressed" für die Temperaturen  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (22. April 2006)

dann drücken wir dir morgen mal die daumen, limit !


----------



## Einheimischer (22. April 2006)

Ja los Limit, nie mehr 2. Liga  Du schaffst das  

Grüße.


----------



## Einheimischer (23. April 2006)

Hmm, hab gerade gehört, dass ein Endorfin Fahrer in Münsingen ziemlich übel gestürzt ist und sich den Arm, bzw. die Schulter ausgekugelt hat? Ich weiss leider nicht wer's ist? Egal wen's getroffen hat, ich wünsche auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und hoffe, dass es nicht allzu schlimm ist!

Grüße.


----------



## Jolly Rogers (23. April 2006)

Eurem Guide ist das passiert. Auch von mir GUTE BESSERUNG


----------



## Einheimischer (23. April 2006)

Jolly Rogers schrieb:
			
		

> Eurem Guide ist das passiert. Auch von mir GUTE BESSERUNG



Mist, ich habs befürchtet  Danke für die Info! Halt die Ohren steif Limit, dass wird wieder!!! 

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (23. April 2006)

och limit, mach doch nicht sowas... 
gute besserung auch von mir !


----------



## 007ike (23. April 2006)

Auch von mir gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (23. April 2006)

Hey Leute!
Da hat sich ja die Nachricht schneller ins Saarland verbreitet, als ich wieder zurück bin...  
Weiß auch nicht wie das passiert ist, da springt plötzlich dieser Baum auf die Ideallinie.  
Aber schonmal vielen Dank für die Besserungswünsche, die kann ich gebrauchen!
Und das Zeug was die einem da spritzen ist nicht schlecht!  
Gruß


----------



## Einheimischer (23. April 2006)

Ich bin ja schon etwas beruhigt, dass du hier schon wieder schreibst! Jetzt ruh dich erstmal aus und schon dich, solche Sachen passieren halt, ich spreche aus schmerzhafter Erfahrung wie du weisst.  Jetzt nur nix überstürzen und gut auskurieren!!! Wenn du dich in der Lage dazu fühlst, kannst du ja mal genauer schildern was du jetzt hast. Weiterhin gute Besserung!!!

Grüße.


----------



## Oberaggi (24. April 2006)

Und auch von mir gute Besserung.

Lass Dir noch den Namen von dem Zeug geben, damit ihr das auch im September zu den schönsten Stunts reichen könnt.


----------



## swift daddy (24. April 2006)

auch wenn wir uns (noch) net kennen gute Besserung ... is mir letztes Jahr auch passiert, direkt vor der Haustür auf nem Trail den ich schon x-mal gefahren bin ... so ne dumme Wurzel oder Baumstumpf irgendwas ... das witzige: ich hab´ das Ding nie gefunden weil ich mich einfach net an den Sturz erinnern kann   

soa am Freitag kommt meiner einer dann auch ma zur Freitagsrunde


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. April 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute!
> Da hat sich ja die Nachricht schneller ins Saarland verbreitet, als ich wieder zurück bin...
> Weiß auch nicht wie das passiert ist, da springt plötzlich dieser Baum auf die Ideallinie.
> Aber schonmal vielen Dank für die Besserungswünsche, die kann ich gebrauchen!
> ...



hi limit,

gute besserung,auf das wir bald wieder gemeinsam an der startlinie stehen...
bin gestern in trieb auch ein paar mal neben der strecke gewesen,schlammpassagen sogar im flachen und das vorderrad macht was es will...

hatte heute morgen schon befürchtungen, als ich die ergebnislisten von münsingen durchgesehen habe...hatte aber eher an technischen defekt gedacht

fast mein ganzes blackforrestteam war ja mit dir am start...thunderbird,rocky onkel(8.platz b super)und no pain, der bei den a-lizenlern nach 4runden opfer der unsinnigen 80%regel wurde...

also kopf hoch,ich kenne das wie man sich fühlt,wenn man grad gut in form ist...aber hinterher bist du nur noch stärker..ich hoffe es ist nicht so viel kaputt...

joe (ach ja platz 3 in trieb trotz der "umwege")


----------



## Limit83 (24. April 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Also die Schulter war wie gesagt ausgekugelt und wurde wieder eingerenkt. Ob nun dabei am Gelenk was verletzt wurde oder nur die Bänber und sehnen überdehnt sind, werde ich morgen nach der CT erfahren. Also Daumendrücken. Wenn alles soweit heile ist, muss das Gelenk 4-5 Tage ruhen und darf dann wieder leicht bewegt und belastet werden. (die Strecke in Bad Marienberg ist ja technisch nicht so anspruchsvoll) 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (24. April 2006)

Na dann drück ich mal ganz fest die Daumen  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (24. April 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Hab noch was offizielles zum HSSP!
Diese Woche beginnt ja offiziell das Hochschulsportprogramm und dieses Semester gibt es wieder offiziell 2 Termine! Der Freitagstreff bleibt mit 14 Uhr bestehen und ist nun auch offiziell nur für leicht fortgeschrittene und fortgeschrittene MTBler gedacht!
Für Anfänger gibt es Donnerstags um 17 Uhr eine Einsteigertour mit Fahrtechniktips und kleinen Übungen zur Angstüberwindung und auch Grenzerfahrung bei lockerem Tempo für ca. 1,5h bis 2h.
Hoffe auf rege Beteiligung! Vor allem da ich verletzungsbedingt diese Woche wohl noch nicht mitmachen kann. Werde aber dennoch an den Treffpunkt kommen. 

@Eh: Danke!
@Joe: Wir sehen uns in Orscholz?

Gruß Limit!


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. April 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> Hab noch was offizielles zum HSSP!
> Diese Woche beginnt ja offiziell das Hochschulsportprogramm und dieses Semester gibt es wieder offiziell 2 Termine! Der Freitagstreff bleibt mit 14 Uhr bestehen und ist nun auch offiziell nur für leicht fortgeschrittene und fortgeschrittene MTBler gedacht!
> 
> ...



klaro, hat mir letztes jahr gefallen,wie die meisten saarländischen rennstrecken...ist ja meine alte heimat (zumindest von 1960-1964...)

will ja auch irgendwann mal zu dem freitagstreff anreisen (mit pkw...)

vielleicht klappts mal...

werd mich nächsten samstag mit eurem endorfin masters fahrer messen dürfen in sundern... aber ich glaub der ist eh ne nummer zu schnell für mich... und meine form ist auch noch nicht ganz so weit aber so ein marathon ist für mich beste training

joe


----------



## 007ike (25. April 2006)

Hallo Limit, drücke mal kräftig die Daumen, das das Gelenk heil geblieben ist und du schnell wieder im Sattel sitzt! Tu dir aber den Gefallen und geh nicht zu früh wieder auf die Piste, auch wenn es schwer fällt.
Kannst dir ja ein Trekkingbike auf die Rolle spannen, da sitzt du dann aufrecht und brauchst die Schulter nicht!


----------



## leeqwar (25. April 2006)

bin mir auch nicht so sicher, ob die sw-meisterschaft der richtige ort zum erholen ist, aber limit ist ja in besten sportmedizinischen händen. ausserdem lernt er dann dort auch mal den david bertram kennen 

@joe: die nochmal aufgepeppte strecke an der saarschleife lohnt auf jeden fall die lange anreise.


----------



## Limit83 (28. April 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Was war denn heute los mit euch??? Hatten internationale Gäste dabei und die Fremdsprache war neben Hochdeutsch auch noch Englisch... Ich werde am Sonntag starten! Ärzte haben doch keine Ahnung! 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## leeqwar (28. April 2006)

na dann seid mal froh, dass ich wieder für den sonnerschein verantwortlich war


----------



## Einheimischer (28. April 2006)

Keine Zeit, Erkältet, keine Lust, schwere Beine, Geburtstagsgeschenkbesorgungsstress, Angst vor Kaete, usw.  

Viele Glück für Sonntag, ich hab gehört die polstern extra die Bäume  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (28. April 2006)

Also, leeqwar sind wir alle dankbar, dass er nicht da war... 
Aber sehr vernünftig dich mal zu schonen Herr Einheimischer!  Aber Kaete war heute garnit da...
Gepolsterte Bäume sind toll, Eh und Snoop wissen warum! 
Gruß


----------



## Einheimischer (28. April 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, leeqwar sind wir alle dankbar, dass er nicht da war...
> Aber sehr vernünftig dich mal zu schonen Herr Einheimischer!  Aber Kaete war heute garnit da...
> Gepolsterte Bäume sind toll, Eh und Snoop wissen warum!
> Gruß



Ich dachte wg. Englisch und so  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (29. April 2006)

Nee nee, waren zwei Neulinge... Kaete hat sich (noch) nicht blicken lassen.

Gruß


----------



## swift daddy (2. Mai 2006)

wenn ich dann am Fr. endlich ma Zeit hab´ kommt dann noch n Neuling hinzu


----------



## Limit83 (2. Mai 2006)

Sehr gut! Hoffe doch, dass sich auch die eingefleischten Hochschulsportler blicken lassen und nicht wegen dem Saarschleifmarathon drücken... 
Gruß


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Mai 2006)

Für mich zumindest, trifft deine Befürchtung zu Limit  

Grüße.


----------



## Kendooo (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
Ich würde morgen gern mal mitfahren, weiß aber nicht, wie ich das mit dem Rad hinkriegen soll. Hab bis 1 Vorlesung und die Zeit reicht dann nicht mehr, um das Rad heim holen zu gehen.
Und irgendwie tue ich mir auch schwer, es einfach an der HTW stehen zu lassen.
Wie macht ihr das denn?

          Kendooo


----------



## Limit83 (4. Mai 2006)

Hi!
Ich hab diesen Freitag zum Glück Vorlesungsfrei und wohne in der Nähe von der Uni. Wo wohnst du denn? Könnten einen 2. Treff abmachen. Sagen wir gegen 15.00 Uhr
Gruß


----------



## Kendooo (4. Mai 2006)

Ich wohn in Schiffweiler und muss mal schauen, wie das um 15Uhr hinhaut. Ich frag mal noch Swiftdaddy, ob noch ein Rad in sein Auto passt, oder ob ich selbst ein Auto kriege.
Wenn ich was genaues weiß sag ich nochmal bescheid, dass ihr nicht warten müsst.


Kendooo


----------



## Kendooo (4. Mai 2006)

So, ich hab ein Auto und kann kommen. Bis denne


----------



## Limit83 (4. Mai 2006)

14 oder 15 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kendooo (4. Mai 2006)

Oh ja, sorry.14 Uhr.


----------



## swift daddy (5. Mai 2006)

oK zum Glück hat sich das Auto Problem ja gelöst ... n 2. Bike krieg ich in meinen 106 glaub´ ich nimmer hintenrein.

Dann ma bis nachher um 14 Uhr leude ... *geiles Wetter*


----------



## swift daddy (5. Mai 2006)

also mir hat´s  heut´ auf jeden Fall saumäßig Spaß gemacht      hoffe dass ich so schnell wie möglich wieder ma mitfahren kann


----------



## Limit83 (5. Mai 2006)

Freut mich, dass es euch heute gefallen hat. Denke die Tour war eine gute Vorbereitung auf den kommenden Sonntag! aber biken macht bei dem Wetter sowieso immer Spaß! 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Mai 2006)

Ich mach hier Extremcouching und ihr vergnügt euch in den Wäldern - unfassbar!  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (6. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht solltest du deine Couch feuern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kendooo (7. Mai 2006)

Nö, die Couch macht sich do so gut als Hintergrund für seine Radbilder.


So, und da ich jetzt wieder andere Sachen als Orscholz im Kopf habe wollt ich mich für die schöne erste Tour letzten Freitag bedanken. Wenn ich kann werd ich auf jeden Fall öfter mal bei euch auftauchen.
Ach so, ja auch vielen Dank für die Zurufe heute an der Strecke.

  Kendooo


----------



## swift daddy (8. Mai 2006)

un von wegen die Strecke am Freitag hatte "ungefähr" das Niveau von Orscholz


----------



## Limit83 (8. Mai 2006)

ok, Orscholz war einfacher!


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Mai 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> ok, Orscholz war einfacher!



Woher willst DU das wissen  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (8. Mai 2006)

Das hat mich gerade verdammt tief verletzt!


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Mai 2006)

Heile, heile Gänsje, es is bald wieder gudd. Es Kätzje hat e Schwänzje, es is bald wieder gudd. Heile heile Mausespeck, in hunnert Johr is alles weg.  

Grüße.


----------



## swift daddy (9. Mai 2006)

genau limit Orscholz war einfacher ... absoluter Klacks das hätt´ ich auch noch mit einem Bein fahren können   
aber wo warst du eigentlich??


----------



## Limit83 (9. Mai 2006)

tja, ich stand neben der Strecke und hab euch nach und nach angefeuert. Nachdem ich mir auf der Langen Runde bei ca. 30 km das Schaltwerk abgerissen habe...


----------



## swift daddy (9. Mai 2006)

aj das natürlich ärgerlich ... kendooo meinte irgendwas dass du an der Strecke gestanden hast, aber ich hab´ davon nix mitbekommen ... hatte mich gegen Ende schon gewundert dass kein limit von hinten ankam un mich am Berg verheizt hat


----------



## leutnant gustl (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

kommt einer trotz Emc am Freitag zum Treff??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (11. Mai 2006)

leutnant gustl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> kommt einer trotz Emc am Freitag zum Treff??



Ich nicht - alte Männer brauchen Ruhe!  

Grüße.


----------



## leutnant gustl (11. Mai 2006)

Alter Mann war aber verdammt schnell an Saarschleife....


----------



## Limit83 (11. Mai 2006)

Na klar. Bin dabei!


----------



## leutnant gustl (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

muss leider kurzfristig absagen, mir ist noch etwas dazwischen gekommen. Uni eben... 
Gehe dann am späten Nachmittag fahren, sorry.


----------



## Pandur (12. Mai 2006)

Ich radel im Geiste mit. 
Mein Körper muss heute leider Pause machen *hust*


----------



## PirateSB (19. Mai 2006)

hi - so ruhig heute hier im freitags-thread, ... das wetter is ja nicht so doll, fahrt ihr heute trotzdem?


----------



## leeqwar (19. Mai 2006)

unschlüssig. tendenziell eher nicht.


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Mai 2006)

Ich würde gern, finde aber leider keine Zeit  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (19. Mai 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gern, finde aber leider keine Zeit
> 
> Grüße.


........wo haste die denn nur gelassen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (19. Mai 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> ........wo haste die denn nur gelassen???



...auf der gestrigen Tour auf jeden Fall 'ne Menge davon  

Grüße.


----------



## snoopy-bike (19. Mai 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

schade, schade....,
Ihr habt echt was verpasst!!!

Das Wetter war super und limit hat auch noch jemand neues mitgebracht! 

Naja, waren wir halt zu dritt unterwegs!


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Mai 2006)

Schicke Schuhe!  

Grüße.

P.s.: Freut mich, dass es dir wieder besser geht! Bis demnächst auf Tour!!!


----------



## PirateSB (19. Mai 2006)

mist - da hab ich was verpasst  musste leider mal wieder länger arbeiten, ....na ja, ...

am sonntag ist doch diese spiechern-ctf, ist die jemand schon mal mitgefahren bzw. fährt da jemand mit??? bin noch etwas  unschlüssig.


----------



## Wiseman (20. Mai 2006)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> schade, schade....,
> Ihr habt echt was verpasst!!!
> ...



Während im Wald noch den Träumen hinterhergefahren wird,
wird auf der Strasse schon geradelt 






Hoffentlich kann ich demnächst wieder regelmässig mit dabei sein.

P.S.: Soweit ich das im TV mitbekommen habe, konnte Queen die Sättel der geliehenen Räder nicht zurückgeben  ob sie die anderweitig vertickt haben


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Mai 2006)

DeadKennedy schrieb:
			
		

> am sonntag ist doch diese spiechern-ctf, ist die jemand schon mal mitgefahren bzw. fährt da jemand mit??? bin noch etwas  unschlüssig.



Wenn das die ist, die ich meine, ist die super. Vor allem wegen der knackigen Abfahrten und dem hohen Trailanteil!  

Grüße.

P.s.: Aufgemerkt, ihr verstosst hier eindeutig gegen die Forenregeln - hier gilt absolutes Nippelverbot. Wenn das die Tante Coffee sieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (20. Mai 2006)

das mädche hollt sich doch die frägg !

@snoopy: war heute zeitmässig einfach nicht machbar. aber wie der einheimische schon sagte, schön dass du wieder in den wald kannst. 

@deadkennedy: spichern bin ich noch nie gefahren, aber auf meinen haustrails sind immer viele markierungen davon. lohnt sich auf jeden fall !


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Mai 2006)

Achja, für alle die in nächster Zeit vor haben zusammen mit mir 'ne Tour zu fahren, ich habe ein neues Lied bei den SR gefunden: http://dojo.fi/~rancid/loituma__.swf  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (20. Mai 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, für alle die in nächster Zeit vor haben zusammen mit mir 'ne Tour zu fahren, ich habe ein neues Lied bei den SR gefunden: http://dojo.fi/~rancid/loituma__.swf
> 
> Grüße.


seit du so fit geworden bist, wird wohl das hier mein neues lied.


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Mai 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> seit du so fit geworden bist, wird wohl das hier mein neues lied.



:kotz: Könnte DAS LIED für Zell werden  

Grüße.

P.s.: Wenn ich jetzt sagen würde, ich bin nicht fit, würdest du verm. mit dem Lied kontern: http://www.kindermusik.de/musik/Trommelfloh.mp3


----------



## snoopy-bike (20. Mai 2006)

DeadKennedy schrieb:
			
		

> mist - da hab ich was verpasst  musste leider mal wieder länger arbeiten, ....na ja, ...
> 
> am sonntag ist doch diese spiechern-ctf, ist die jemand schon mal mitgefahren bzw. fährt da jemand mit??? bin noch etwas  unschlüssig.




Hi,
die CTF in Spichern ist super!
Wird nur ne schlammige Angelegenheit, nach dem Regen der letzten Tage und dem dort vorhandenen Boden!


----------



## Limit83 (20. Mai 2006)

Einheimischer a.k.a. der Trommelfloh!


----------



## swift daddy (23. Mai 2006)

looool ... "er trommelt sogar auf ´m Klo ..."  geiles Lied    

@ limit ... du hattest letztens doch ma was gesagt dass du demnächst beim Freitagstreff -teilweise- die Strecke vom St.Ingbert Marathon abfahren willst ... is das schon passiert, oder kommt das noch irgendwann die nä. Wochen??  

cu
swift daddy


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Mai 2006)

Wisst ihr was noch viel geiler kommt? Take this:






 

Wir fahren eigentlich (fast) immer auf der Ma Runde rum  Obwohl, in letzter Zeit gar nicht mehr so oft?!

Grüße.


----------



## scotty23 (23. Mai 2006)

Hi,

wenn's am Freitag nicht Backsteine regnet könnte man die Runde ja
nochmal fahren  
Wäre zur Abwechslung auch mal wieder dabei  

ciao

scotty


----------



## Limit83 (23. Mai 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Wir fahren eigentlich (fast) immer auf der Ma Runde rum  Obwohl, in letzter Zeit gar nicht mehr so oft?!
> 
> Grüße.


Na, die Strecke soll ja nicht langweilig werden...   Aber der Streckenwunsch ist notiert und wird am Freitag beachtet! 
@Scotty: Freu mich!
Gruß Limit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (23. Mai 2006)

Ich bin aber leider nicht am Start: 1. krank 2. EMC  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (23. Mai 2006)

Prinzipiell wäre mir eine eher einfache, kurze Tour auch lieber... Also nächste Woche?


----------



## agent_smith (23. Mai 2006)

hi! wenn ich es zeitlich geregelt bekomme, würde ich mich am freitag auch gerne mal bei euch einklinken!
ihr startet immer um 14 uhr an der sporthalle oder?

bis dann
mfg timo


----------



## swift daddy (23. Mai 2006)

also am Fr. eher "kurz"?


----------



## Limit83 (23. Mai 2006)

Also 14 uhr an der Sporthalle an der Uni treffen wir uns auf jeden Fall! Wie lange die Tour wird und was wir fahren können wir ja spontan entscheiden.
Gruß


----------



## swift daddy (24. Mai 2006)

kk ... wollt´ ich nur wissen weil ich evtl. von zu Hause mit dem Rad nach SB kommen wollte ... aber hat sich erledigt ich komm doch mit m Auto


----------



## scotty23 (24. Mai 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Prinzipiell wäre mir eine eher einfache, kurze Tour auch lieber... Also nächste Woche?




Bin da natürlich flexibel, nächste Woche könnte es eventuell bei
mir auch klappen  

ciao

scotty


----------



## Kendooo (24. Mai 2006)

Werde wohl am Freitag auch wieder dabei sein und per Zug nach SB kommen. Könnt mir bei ner kurzen Tour dann auch vorstellen, mit dem Rad bis nach Hause zu fahren. Wie siehts aus swift daddy?


----------



## agent_smith (24. Mai 2006)

bei mir klappts am freitag! freu mich schon!
bis dann
lg timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (24. Mai 2006)

Flexibel sein ist immer gut! Ich hab die Woche eben schon viel trainiert und muss mich für Sonntag das Rennen auch unbedingt mal erholen... Also bin ich eher für eine lockere Tour, wenns euch dann zu wenig ist oder ihr noch was dran hängen wollt wird sich sicherlich noch ein Guide finden oder ihr fahrt eben mit dem Bike nach Hause. 
Danke für euer Verständnis, denn soweit ich weiß gibts am Freitag eigentlich keinen offiziellen Hochschulsport.
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Einheimischer (24. Mai 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Flexibel sein ist immer gut! Ich hab die Woche eben schon viel trainiert und muss mich für Sonntag das Rennen auch unbedingt mal erholen... Also bin ich eher für eine lockere Tour, wenns euch dann zu wenig ist oder ihr noch was dran hängen wollt wird sich sicherlich noch ein Guide finden oder ihr fahrt eben mit dem Bike nach Hause.
> Danke für euer Verständnis, denn soweit ich weiß gibts am Freitag eigentlich keinen offiziellen Hochschulsport.
> Gruß Limit!



Wolltest du nicht über eine Umlegung auf den Wochenanfang nachdenken? Auf Dauer macht das Freitags doch in der Saison keinen Sinn. Natürlich schreibe ich das auch aus Eigennutz, denn ich kann den ganzen Juni Freitags nicht kommen, weil an den WE immer ein Wettbewerb ansteht und das war im Mai auch schon so!  

Rettet den Freitagstreff - verschiebt ihn auf Dienstag! oder so ​
Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (24. Mai 2006)

Da nimmt mir gerade jemand die Worte aus dem Mund! Es ist trainingstechnisch wirklich unsinnig... Aber Freitag ist der einzige Tag an dem ich jedes Semester sagen kann, dass ich um 14 Uhr frei hab. An anderen Tagen ist das nich möglich... 
Ich muss es mir mal überlegen, vielleicht sollten wir hier mal abstimmen? Im Winter Freitagstreff 14 Uhr im Sommer Dienstags 17 Uhr? 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Einheimischer (24. Mai 2006)

Ich bin dafür  

Grüße.


----------



## leutnant gustl (25. Mai 2006)

Da bin ich auch dafür. Denn da habe ich keine Uni und könnte regelmäßig vorbeikommen.

Grüße


----------



## Oberaggi (25. Mai 2006)

Dienstags habe ich auch keine Uni  

Ich bin auch für Di 17h, so besteht zumindest eine theoretische Chance mal mitzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (25. Mai 2006)

Ich könnte da auch, aber da soll Snoopy auch mal was zu sagen!


----------



## leeqwar (25. Mai 2006)

di 17 uhr würde mir auch besser passen.


----------



## PirateSB (25. Mai 2006)

fänd ich gut - da könnte ich dann auch mal mit


----------



## scotty23 (25. Mai 2006)

Und was ist dann mit dem Freitags Fred ?  

Fährt morgen jemand bei dem schaisss Wetter ?


gefrustete grüße

scotty23


----------



## Limit83 (25. Mai 2006)

Hey Scotty! 
Werd dich doch nicht im Regen stehen lassen! Aber eine besonders lange Tour kann ich dir auch nicht anbieten. Bin aber 14 Uhr am Start! 1,5- 2h ok?
Gruß Limit!


----------



## scotty23 (25. Mai 2006)

Hi (no)Limit,

klar bei dem Wetter sollte das dicke reichen. Dann bis morgen.

ciao
scooty


----------



## Kendooo (26. Mai 2006)

Hi,
Ich werd es heute definitiv nicht schaffen. Denen von euch, die fahren viel Spaß.


----------



## npk (26. Mai 2006)

Ich hatte gestern meine Trainingsrunde 3h G1 im Regen. Da ich wein Weichei bin habe ich dann von 4h auf die beagten 3h verkürzt....Wie wäre es denn die Freitagsrunde auf Mittwochs zu legen? Da würde ich auch mal mitfahren. Dienstag habe ich immer K3 oder EBs im Plan


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Mai 2006)

npk schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstag habe ich immer K3 oder EBs im Plan



Passt doch - kannst du Problemlos unterbringen   

Grüße.


----------



## npk (26. Mai 2006)

Klar, und den EB am besten noch Berg runter *G*

Na mit dem Renner geht das sogar, von Medelsheim RIchtung Gersheim klappt das prima, aber da kommste unten an und pumpst wie ein Maikäfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (26. Mai 2006)

ich fänds unter der woche abends auch besser, dann könnt ich vielleicht auch mal nochmal mitfahren. ich bestehe aber drauf, dass dann jemand einen "freitagsrunde am mittwoch"-thread aufmacht


----------



## 007ike (26. Mai 2006)

crazyeddie schrieb:
			
		

> ich fänds unter der woche abends auch besser, dann könnt ich vielleicht auch mal nochmal mitfahren. ich bestehe aber drauf, dass dann jemand einen "freitagsrunde am mittwoch"-thread aufmacht


..........am Dienstag!
Sollte Limit damit klar kommen werde ich den Thread eröffnen.............vielleicht mach ich es einfach mal, eagl ob´s zustande kommt oder nicht


----------



## swift daddy (1. Juni 2006)

is jetzt am Fr. eigentlich nochma was? weil wenn ja werd´ ich eher net kommen können


----------



## Limit83 (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo!
Ich werd am Freitag nochmal um 14 Uhr da sein! Nächste Woche dann Dienstag 17.30Uhr!!!
Gruß Limit!


----------



## 007ike (1. Juni 2006)

Sollte nicht irgendwo ne Brücke einstürzen, würde ich dann morgen auch mal wieder dabei sein!


----------



## Limit83 (1. Juni 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte nicht irgendwo ne Brücke einstürzen, würde ich dann morgen auch mal wieder dabei sein!


Vielleicht schneit es ja!


----------



## 007ike (1. Juni 2006)

lach nicht! Das meine ich durchaus ernst! Fast jedenfalls!


----------



## Limit83 (1. Juni 2006)

Ähm... In welche Richtung sollte ich in nächster Zeit denn nicht fahren?


----------



## 007ike (1. Juni 2006)

A6 Igb - Sb - F


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateSB (1. Juni 2006)

wenn's arbeitsmäßig nicht wie so oft länger wird, würd ich mich morgen gern mal dranhängen - vorrausgesetzt, es ist keine vollgas-orgie geplant  konnte diese woche leider nullstens fahren  work is slavery....


----------



## Limit83 (2. Juni 2006)

Mach dir nichts draus! Ich wäre die Woche mal gerne NICHT gefahren... und musste aber . Bist natürlich herzlich willkommen!
Gruß


----------



## PirateSB (2. Juni 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach dir nichts draus! Ich wäre die Woche mal gerne NICHT gefahren... und musste aber . Bist natürlich herzlich willkommen!
> Gruß



wie? trotz schlamm & regen & kälte konsequent trainiert?   hast du für solche tage eigentlich immer ein zweit-schmuddel-wetter-bike parat, oder putzt du immer???

today is the day! heute wird's klappen - endlich! ich komm auf jeden fall, auch wenns regnet, mir egal. treffpunkt beach-volley-ball-feld 14:00 uhr hat sich nicht geändert, nehme ich an? diesmal bin ich aber pünktlich


----------



## Limit83 (3. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute!
War eine klasse Gruppe gestern! Hat richtig Spaß gemacht! Schade nur das 007ike die Bremsleitung gefetzt ist... Hoffe ihr seid noch gut heim gekommen?
*Nächster Unitreff dann am Dienstag um 17.30 Uhr an gleicher Stelle!*
Gruß Limit!


----------



## PirateSB (3. Juni 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> War eine klasse Gruppe gestern! Hat richtig Spaß gemacht! Schade nur das 007ike die Bremsleitung gefetzt ist... Hoffe ihr seid noch gut heim gekommen?
> *Nächster Unitreff dann am Dienstag um 17.30 Uhr an gleicher Stelle!*
> Gruß Limit!



yep - war sehr super  schöne trails ad draussen, die ich noch gar nicht kannte freue mich schon extrem auf dienstag, wettermäßig ist ja grünes licht gemeldet! @007ike: bremsleitung bekommste hoffentlich bis dienstag hin? so was blödes aber auch, mit dem ganzen treibholz unterwegs


----------



## 007ike (3. Juni 2006)

Bremse bereits wieder betriebsbereit und die neuen Beläge bereits eingebremst! Somit steht der Dienstagstour bei mir nun nichts mehr im Wege! Ich hoffe ihr hattet auch noch Spaß? Die erste Stunde war doch schon wirklich sau gudd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateSB (6. Juni 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Bremse bereits wieder betriebsbereit und die neuen Beläge bereits eingebremst! Somit steht der Dienstagstour bei mir nun nichts mehr im Wege! Ich hoffe ihr hattet auch noch Spaß? Die erste Stunde war doch schon wirklich sau gudd!



Ja - war eine schöne Ausfahrt. ...kannst du aber nachher alles noch nachholen - wird bestimmt aufgrund der neuen "Startzeit" und des guten Wetters 'ne runde Sache


----------

